# Dons de logiciels O-RI-GI-NAUX !



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Comme pour les vieux Mac il faut de vieux logiciels, et que beaucoup d'entre nous ont s&#251;rement des tas de vieux softs, j'insiste, *des originaux* qui ne leurs servent plus, je propose ce fil en parall&#232;le &#224; celui "Don de vieux Mac".

J'ouvre le bal avec quelques uns (j'en ai peut-&#234;tre d'autres, mais va falloir que j'aille fouiller dans les r&#233;serves au garage). Donc, je donne &#224; qui viens chercher :

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 &#224; 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC)
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-&#234;tre 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au syst&#232;me 8.6, 9.x peut-&#234;tre)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Imp&#233;rialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac &#224; partir du 68020)
- Robinson's requiem (je pense &#224; partir de 68020 ou 030)
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-&#234;tre 680x0)
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III)
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC)
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC)
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC)
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (d&#232;s trois ans) PPC sur, peut-&#234;tre 68030/040) donn&#233;
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC).

Pour quelques uns de ces logiciels, j'ai la doc, pour d'autres, elle est sur le CD, et quelques uns enfin, je n'ai plus que le CD (original, j'insiste).

Me contacter par MP


----------



## OrdinoMac (26 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir Pascal,

En premier lieu, je te remercie pour ta démarche. 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ouvre le bal avec quelques uns (j'en ai peut-être d'autres, mais va falloir que j'aille fouiller dans les réserves au garage). Donc, je donne à qui viens chercher :



Puisque tu dois fouiller dans ce qui te reste, je suis à la recherche d'un OS 8,5 Universel Original. Si tu as ça et que tu t'en débarasse je suis preneur. Je ne viendrai pas le chercher, le voyage serait trop long, mais je pourrais t'adresser une enveloppe pre-timbrée à mon adresse


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Pascal,
> 
> En premier lieu, je te remercie pour ta démarche.
> 
> ...



Non, désolé, le seul 8.5 que j'ai est celui de mon PowerBook. Dans le stock du garage, les seuls originaux qu'il peut rester sont ceux qui pouvaient figurer sur des CD de revue (SVM Mac, Univers Mac, Golden et quelques autres).



			
				OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne viendrai pas le chercher, le voyage serait trop long, mais je pourrais t'adresser une enveloppe pre-timbrée à mon adresse



Pour toi comme pour les autres, c'est une manière comme une autre de "venir chercher", elle est tout à fait recevable


----------



## carmelo42 (26 Mars 2006)

Salut !

Je salue ton initative  !!

Venant d'acquérir un imac 300 Mhz, je serai intéressé par les cd suivants:
(s'ils fonctionnent dessus bien sûr  sinon je les laisse aux autres 

La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 à 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC)
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-être 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)

- RealPC 1.0 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0)


- Impérialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac à partir du 68020)
- Robinson's requiem (je pense à partir de 68020 ou 030)

- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III)

- Final Doom (68040 et PPC)

- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (dès trois ans) PPC sur, peut-être 68030/040)


Tu peux m'envoyer un MP pour me donner ton adresse, et je t'envoie une GROSSe enveloppe timbrée 

Merci !

Carmelo


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

carmelo42 a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Je salue ton initative  !!
> 
> ...



 Ça existe ça ? Après vérif, non, les iMac, ainsi que je le pensais sont passés directement de 266 Mhz à 333 Mhz sans passer par la case 300  

Pour le reste -> MP


----------



## Superparati (4 Avril 2006)

sinon je suis intéressé par Doom Final, comment procédé pour entamer la démarche...
et si tu as le système 7.6 en disquette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> sinon je suis intéressé par Doom Final, comment procédé pour entamer la démarche...
> et si tu as le système 7.6 en disquette.



Non, pas de système 7.6 en disquettes (il n'a pas été commercialisé qu'en CD ?), pour Doom, je ne sais pas, il m'a été déjà réservé, mais j'ai relancé carmelo42 hier pour avoir des nouvelles, si d'ici une semaine il ne m'a pas donné de nouvelles, ce qu'il à réservé va redevenir disponible. Dans ce cas, il te sera réservé d'office. Pour l'échange, c'est simple, soit tu peux venir le chercher (un RdV sur Paris est aussi possible, j'y vais de temps en temps), soit tu m'envoies une enveloppe affranchie pour le poids que je t'indiquerais, et libellée à ton adresse. Je te communiquerais alors la mienne par MP.


----------



## Superparati (5 Avril 2006)

ok très bien
j'habite en Corse donc l'envoie semble obligé!!
on verra ça plutard


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

Avis à tous, sans nouvelles de carmelo42, à l'exception de Final Doom, retenu par Superparati (à qui j'envoie un MP, qu'il consulte sa boite), tous les softs de mon premier post sont de nouveau disponibles.


----------



## Renaud theron (8 Mai 2006)

Je dois avoir des disquettes qui trainent avec des trucs comme des systèmes 5 & 6, excel 2, et quelques vieux virus style Nvir B. 
Chose amusante avec Nvir B, c'est que quand il est apparu (sur les systèmes 5 je crois) il était totalement innofensif. Par contre en présence de 8.6 c'est un tueur, à éviter.
Bref si qq à un Mac plus à faire tourner...


----------



## Pivo (10 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avis à tous, sans nouvelles de carmelo42, à l'exception de Final Doom, retenu par Superparati (à qui j'envoie un MP, qu'il consulte sa boite), tous les softs de mon premier post sont de nouveau disponibles.



Si realPC fait tourner win2000 sur macOS 9, je serais intéressé à essayer ce soft !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2006)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> Si realPC fait tourner win2000 sur macOS 9, je serais intéressé à essayer ce soft !



Hélas, RealPC ne fait tourner que Windows 95 et MS DOS, même pas Windows 98. Par contre, s'il fournit un PC moins "puissant" que les dernières versions de Virtual PC (sur mon 5500 doté d'une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz, j'avais à peu près un P133 avec VPC5, contre un P75 avec RealPC), ses routines vidéo sont bien mieux optimisées (Par exemple Duke Nukem 3D ne tournait pas sur le P133 de VPC5, alors qu'avec des choix vidéo modestes, il tournait sur le P75 de RealPC).


----------



## Pivo (11 Mai 2006)

Pas grave pour realPC c'était juste de la curiosité. Pis softwindows même combat?

À donner:

- Norton Systemworks
- Omnipage pro 7
- MacOS 9


----------



## OrdinoMac (11 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,



			
				Pivo a dit:
			
		

> À donner:
> 
> - Norton Systemworks
> - Omnipage pro 7
> - MacOS 9


Je suis intéressé par Omnipage 
Comment peut on procéder ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2006)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave pour realPC c'était juste de la curiosité. Pis softwindows même combat?
> 
> À donner:
> 
> ...



SoftWindows, je crois qu'il y a eu des versions plus évoluées, mais il était moins performant.

Ton Mac OS 9 m'intéresse, passe moi ton adresse par MP, je t'envoies une enveloppe timbrée à mon adresse.


----------



## captainharlock76520 (13 Mai 2006)

salut!
je possède un imac qui date de 1998 mais on me l'a filé presque sans logiciels.
serait tu prêt à me donner des logiciels qui pourraient tourner dessus (je t'enverrais un chèque pour payer les frais de port)

merci de ta compréhension.

bonne soirée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2006)

captainharlock76520 a dit:
			
		

> salut!
> je possède un imac qui date de 1998 mais on me l'a filé presque sans logiciels.
> serait tu prêt à me donner des logiciels qui pourraient tourner dessus (je t'enverrais un chèque pour payer les frais de port)
> 
> ...



Sous quel version de Mac OS tourne-t-il, et de quel genre de logiciels as tu besoin ?


----------



## zigouiman (15 Mai 2006)

Tiens, j'ai un vieux jeu de Lucas Art su CD-ROM dans mon placard, c'est "THE DIG", pour Mac OS 7.1 ou plus, mini 68040 33Mhz ou PowerPC. C'est en 256 couleurs et ça tourne pas sur Classic dans OSX (certains éléments sont trop récents en OS9.2 et incompatibles avec ce jeu, je ne  sais pas pourquoi..).

Bref, si il y'en a que ça intéresse, c'est en français en plus et dans sa boîte d'origine "Collection".


----------



## SveDec (15 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai un vieux jeu de Lucas Art su CD-ROM dans mon placard, c'est "THE DIG", pour Mac OS 7.1 ou plus, mini 68040 33Mhz ou PowerPC. C'est en 256 couleurs et ça tourne pas sur Classic dans OSX (certains éléments sont trop récents en OS9.2 et incompatibles avec ce jeu, je ne  sais pas pourquoi..).
> 
> Bref, si il y'en a que ça intéresse, c'est en français en plus et dans sa boîte d'origine "Collection".


Ça m'intéresse 
Ou habites-tu (pour savoir si on peut se rencontrer ou si je dois t'envoyer une enveloppe ), tu peux me répondre par MP, évidemment ^^


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2006)

Salut les fossiles  

Je suis en ce moment à la recherche d'une version démo de Dreamweaver MX (celui de 2002, hein, le dernier qui marche sous OS9), pour former un iPapy à la création de pages web... Si une âme charitable aurait ça dans ses archives, je lui en serais fort gré  

Je fournis l'envelopppe timbrée ou le ftp (y doit pas être bien gros) par MP. Merci d'avance  

Tiens, ça me fait aussi penser que quand j'aurai un peu de temps lire je me délesterai de ma collec de vieileries par ici...


----------



## Renaud theron (19 Mai 2006)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave pour realPC c'était juste de la curiosité. Pis softwindows même combat?
> 
> À donner:
> 
> - Norton Systemworks



 
C'est bon sur un G4 en 9,2 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2006)

A priori, oui !


----------



## Renaud theron (19 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, oui !



Ho, tu sais que tu me plais toi, malgé tes étoiles vertes

Mon viel engin (gris) a justement besoin d'un peu de viagra/Prozac.  L'autre jour il voulait même plus s'éteindre....

Dis Pivo, on peut faire comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2006)

On peut faire quoi, comment ?

- Eteindre le Mac quand il veut plus ? : garder le bouton de démarrage enfoncé une dizaine de secondes

- Lui redonner un peu de vigueur via Norton ? Démarrer sur le CD de Norton (Attention, "Tableaux de Bord Démarrage" ou touche "Tab" obligatoire si c'est SystèmeWorks 2003, car sinon, il va démarrer sur la session OS X du CD), lancer Norton Disk Doctor sur le disque dur, faire toutes les réparations qu'il suggère, puis lancer Norton Speed Disk sur le même disque dur, et faire une optimisation complète. *Attention !* L'ensemble de ces opérations doit impérativement être précédé d'une sauvegarde des données sensibles contenues sur le disque, car elles ne sont pas totalement sans risque.


----------



## Renaud theron (19 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Attention !* L'ensemble de ces opérations doit impérativement être précédé d'une sauvegarde des données sensibles contenues sur le disque, car elles ne sont pas totalement sans risque.



Vi, et comme mon 2e DD interne est plus gros que le DD sys, ben je sauvegarde sur le 2e DD , c'est bon comme ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2006)

Tout à fait, et tu peux même y installer un système, comme ça, en cas de problème tu peux démarrer dessus.


----------



## Pivo (20 Mai 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:
			
		

> Ho, tu sais que tu me plais toi, malgé tes étoiles vertes
> 
> Mon viel engin (gris) a justement besoin d'un peu de viagra/Prozac.  L'autre jour il voulait même plus s'éteindre....
> 
> Dis Pivo, on peut faire comment ?


Oui bonjour c'est à quel sujet? Norton SystemTools Pro (Norton Utilities 5.01, Norton AntiVirus 6.01, SpringCleaning 3.01) ? Je pense que ça irait oui perso la seule fois que j'ai utilisé un tel utilitaire j'ai reformaté et réinstallé derrière 

Si tu es en Suisse on fait ça par la poste, si tu es de Lausanne on fait ça autour d'un café, sinon faut s'entendre par MP.

Au fait Pascal77 t'as reçu mes CD ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2006)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Pascal77 t'as reçu mes CD ?



Non, pas encore ! On verra lundi, maintenant !


----------



## jijir (21 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, je recherche un logiciel (je ne souviens pas du nom) qui permettait sous OS 8 ou 7 de transformer des photos ou images; ajout de nattes,de nez d'oreilles et autres choses ,de chapeaux et lunettes. 
 ce n'est pas Kaï Power Goo ni Kai Soap.
 Qui a une idée?
Merci @


----------



## Pivo (22 Mai 2006)

jijir a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous, je recherche un logiciel (je ne souviens pas du nom) qui permettait sous OS 8 ou 7 de transformer des photos ou images; ajout de nattes,de nez d'oreilles et autres choses ,de chapeaux et lunettes.
> ce n'est pas Kaï Power Goo ni Kai Soap.
> Qui a une idée?
> Merci @


Pfff mal aux yeux à force de regarder ton avatar!! Je me rappelle vaguement d'avoir utilisé ce soft, mais pas retrouvé le nom. Sinon dan sle même ordre d'idée, j'utilisais sur mon Mac Portable un logiciel qui permettait de faire des bannières genre "Bon anniversaire" sur plusieurs pages A4, on n'avait plus qu'à les coller ensemble après... Qui a une mémoire ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2006)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon dan sle même ordre d'idée, j'utilisais sur mon Mac Portable un logiciel qui permettait de faire des bannières genre "Bon anniversaire" sur plusieurs pages A4, on n'avait plus qu'à les coller ensemble après... Qui a une mémoire ici ?



Je me souviens de ça, ça existait aussi sur PC sous DOS et sur Atari ST, ou Amiga, attends, ça va me revenir ... Print Master !


----------



## jijir (22 Mai 2006)

peut-être, mais plus récent et un autre nom...
Cherchons...
@+


----------



## SveDec (22 Mai 2006)

Banner Mania !
Je sais pas si c'est ça, mais ça corresepond (je crois ^^) ... j'adorais ce logiciel, je m'en suis super servi à l'époque !!

Edit : après quelques recherches, BannerMania semble ne pas être dispo au téléchargement ...
EN REVANCHE, ce vendeur Australien vend sur eBay, parmi une masse d'autres logiciels Mac par chers (!), BannerMania ... si quelqu'un ou plusieurs personnes sont interessées, ça serait sympa de pomper tous les programmes de ce vendeurs, pour les utiliser, les partager, les mettre dans un musée ...
_C'est beau de rêver :']_


----------



## goldangel (23 Mai 2006)

si ya un mec qui pourrais m'envoyer mac OS9 non, pas comme ça, c'est illégal (ou a la poste si vous etes téméraire car j'habite au canada XD ) ca me serai Extremement utile 

Par ailleurs, nous avons d'autre membres au Canada, et envoyer un simple CD par la poste, c'est faisable


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2006)

J'ajoute &#224; ma liste des softs &#224; donner publi&#233;e au d&#233;but de ce thread FAXstf 5.0. C'est un CD original, mais il n'a pas de doc papier (bundle avec un PowerBook).

Il fonctionne sur PowerPC sous syst&#232;me 8.5 et plus r&#233;cents (jusqu'&#224; 9.2.2), et peut-&#234;tre sur des Mac OS plus anciens (entre 7.5 et 8.1, mais lesquels exactement ? Je n'ai pas possibilit&#233; de tester).


----------



## captainharlock76520 (10 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
je suis de retour. mon imac g3 fonctionne sous mac os 8.5 (os d'origine). je cherche des jeux et des logiciels de bureautique, serait-tu pr&#234;t &#224; m'en donner?
merci de ta compr&#233;hension.
voici mon adresse e-mail: Si tu mets ton email dans un forum, ta boite aux lettres sera vite pourrie de spams


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

Je vais poster tout &#224; l'heure une liste &#224; jour de ce qui me reste, tu pourra me demander ceux que tu veux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poster tout à l'heure une liste à jour de ce qui me reste, tu pourra me demander ceux que tu veux.



Désolé pour hier, pas eu le temps. Bon je le fais maintenant. Alors, sur la liste de base :

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 à 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC)
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-être 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au système 8.6, 9.x peut-être)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Impérialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac à partir du 68020)
- Robinson's requiem (je pense à partir de 68020 ou 030) donné
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-être 680x0)
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III)
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC) donné
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC)
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC) donné
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (dès trois ans) PPC sur, peut-être 68030/040) donné
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC). donné

Mais j'ajoute :

- Fax STF 5.0 (Contemporain de Mac OS 8.5, donc pour Mac de cette époque)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz)
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimisé PowerPC)


----------



## TheEdge (11 Juillet 2006)

Salut,
J'ai récemment récupéré un Mac LC 475 à la poubelle et il fonctionne nickel  
Je serai intéressé par certains de tes jeux pouvant tourner sur 68040 mais sont-ils tous sur CD ou y a-t-il quelques titres sur disquettes ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

TheEdge a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'ai récemment récupéré un Mac LC 475 à la poubelle et il fonctionne nickel
> Je serai intéressé par certains de tes jeux pouvant tourner sur 68040 mais sont-ils tous sur CD ou y a-t-il quelques titres sur disquettes ?
> Merci d'avance.



Désolé, je n'ai que des titres sur CD.


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> - Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III)



oh lui !

tu veux refiler ça... c'est du collector !

injouable, mais super packaging :love: 

comme le CD rom du Fluide glacial "spécial informatique".... COLLECTOR !


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2006)

TheEdge a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'ai récemment récupéré un Mac LC 475 à la poubelle et il fonctionne nickel
> Je serai intéressé par certains de tes jeux pouvant tourner sur 68040 mais sont-ils tous sur CD ou y a-t-il quelques titres sur disquettes ?
> Merci d'avance.



tu veux un lecteur de cd ?


----------



## TheEdge (12 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un lecteur de cd ?


euh... c'est sérieux ? je n'avais franchement pas encore pensé à tenter de brancher un lecteur de cd dessus. M'enfin pourquoi pas si c'est possible et qu'en plus ça me permet d'étendre la logithèque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux brancher un lecteur (ou graveur) de CD SCSI externe sur ton LC475


----------



## TheEdge (12 Juillet 2006)

Oui je vais m'occuper de ça dès mon retour de vacances (je pars demain    ). Ca devrait être assez facile à trouver sur ebay pour une bouchée de pain.
Sinon tu pense que des lecteurs cd pour stations sun (ou sgi) seraient compatibles ? Car si c'est le cas je peux aussi lorgner du côté de sunwizard. 
 Merci.


----------



## captainharlock76520 (13 Juillet 2006)

salut,
dans la limite du possible, je serai intéressé par:

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 à 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac à partir du 68020)
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III)
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz)
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimisé PowerPC)

merci de me dire si ces logiciels sont compatibles avec mon imac qui date de 1998, ce serai bien qu'ils le soient vu que je n'ai pas beaucoup de programmes fonctionnant sous mac.

à bientot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

Tous ces softs sont compatibles avec ton iMac (qui doit &#234;tre, je suppose en OS 8.x ou 9.x), ils sont donc d&#233;sormais &#224; toi. Comme ils sont plus anciens que lui, tu pourra sans probl&#232;me les y faire tourner avec toutes options &#224; fond.

Dis moi o&#249; tu es par MP que je voies comment te les remettre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juillet 2006)

Je suppose que tout le monde c'est d&#233;j&#224; entre-refourgu&#233; la version 5 de Word, et que j'arrive donc trop tard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2006)

Mise &#224; jour de la liste

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 &#224; 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-&#234;tre 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 et M&#224;J 1.09 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0 ne fait pas tourner plus r&#233;cent que W95)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au syst&#232;me 8.6, 9.x peut-&#234;tre)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Imp&#233;rialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac &#224; partir du 68020) donn&#233;
- Robinson's requiem (je pense &#224; partir de 68020 ou 030) donn&#233;
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-&#234;tre 680x0)
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III) donn&#233;
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC) donn&#233;
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC) donn&#233;
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (d&#232;s trois ans) PPC sur, peut-&#234;tre 68030/040) donn&#233;
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC). donn&#233;
- Fax STF 5.0 (Contemporain de Mac OS 8.5, donc pour Mac de cette &#233;poque)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz) donn&#233;
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimis&#233; PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Syst&#232;me 7.01 sur les six disquettes d'origine.


----------



## iNano (1 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !  

Je suis à la recherche d'un CD d'install de Mac OS9... Quelqu'un aurait-il cela au fond d'un tiroir ?? :rose:


----------



## LC475 (11 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un serait intéressé par un CD de BeOS 4.5.2, avec sa disquette de démarrage (pour PC) ?


----------



## TheEdge (11 Septembre 2006)

LC475 a dit:


> Quelqu'un serait intéressé par un CD de BeOS 4.5.2, avec sa disquette de démarrage (pour PC) ?


 
Wah BeOS ! oui alors ça m'intéresserait vachement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2006)

Nouvelle mise &#224; jour de la liste

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 &#224; 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Une deuxi&#232;me trilogie Alone in the dark
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-&#234;tre 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 et M&#224;J 1.09 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0 ne fait pas tourner plus r&#233;cent que W95) (deux exemplaires/licences, mais une seule doc)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au syst&#232;me 8.6, 9.x peut-&#234;tre)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Imp&#233;rialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac &#224; partir du 68020) donn&#233;
- Robinson's requiem (je pense &#224; partir de 68020 ou 030) donn&#233;
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-&#234;tre 680x0)
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III) donn&#233;
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC) donn&#233;
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC) donn&#233;
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (d&#232;s trois ans) PPC sur, peut-&#234;tre 68030/040) donn&#233;
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC). donn&#233;
- Fax STF 5.0 (Contemporain de Mac OS 8.5, donc pour Mac de cette &#233;poque) (deux exemplaires)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz) donn&#233;
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimis&#233; PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Syst&#232;me 7.01 sur les six disquettes d'origine.
- Apple Hardware test pour PM G4
- Adobe PhotoDeluxe (version 2 Mac et 3 PC)
- Un CD d'install pour iMac G3 (iMac DV)
- Un CD d'install de Mac OS X 10.0.3
- Un CD (avec licence) de FileMaker Pro 5
- Un CD (avec licence) de Toast 3.5.5 (Adaptec)
- Un CD (avec licence) dAdobe Golive Cyberstudio 3
- Un CD (avec licence) d'Adobe Photoshop 5 LE (Mac ET PC).
- CANVAS 3.5 de DENEBA Systems sur 4 disquettes avec la licence
- Claris Home Page (version de 1996) sur deux disquettes originales
- Trois disquettes 800 K (donc que je ne peux pas tester) : ChessMaster 2100, NEMESIS Go Master et Mean 18 (Ultimate golf)

Il y en aura prochainement d'autres, mais il faut que je fasse l'inventaire.


----------



## TheEdge (13 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nouvelle mise à jour de la liste
> 
> - Système 7.01 sur les six disquettes d'origine.
> - CANVAS 3.5 de DENEBA Systems sur 4 disquettes avec la licence
> ...


 
Salut,
Ces choses là pourraient m'intéresser. Mais à la limite je préfère attendre la fin de l'inventaire comme ça je peux grouper 
Pour info, je cherche notamment des softs sur disquettes 800k pour mes 2 mac+ ainsi que tous softs orientés graphisme, dao sur disquettes aussi.
Merci   et un grand chapeau pour ton initiative.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

TheEdge a dit:


> Salut,
> Ces choses là pourraient m'intéresser. Mais à la limite je préfère attendre la fin de l'inventaire comme ça je peux grouper
> Pour info, je cherche notamment des softs sur disquettes 800k pour mes 2 mac+ ainsi que tous softs orientés graphisme, dao sur disquettes aussi.
> Merci   et un grand chapeau pour ton initiative.



Pour les disquettes, ça s'arrête là, le reste, ce ne sont que CD et DVD. Maintenant, il y a quand même un stock de 18 disquettes dépareillées, si tu les veux aussi ...


----------



## TheEdge (13 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour les disquettes, ça s'arrête là, le reste, ce ne sont que CD et DVD. Maintenant, il y a quand même un stock de 18 disquettes dépareillées, si tu les veux aussi ...


Non ça ira comme ça alors 
Sinon t'es dans quel coin ? Je suis sur paris. S'il faut expédier le tout, dis-moi combien ça fait. Je pourrais payer les fdp par paypal ou chèque à ta convenance.
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

Il y aurait peut-&#234;tre plus simple, je vais passer une partie de la journ&#233;e sur le stand du Pommier &#224; Apple Expo Samedi (je viens le matin &#224; l'ouverture, on visite le salon avec un ami, et ensuite, je passe le reste de la journ&#233;e, disons &#224; partir de 11h30, sur le stand), et j'ai RdV chez un de mes clients dans le 16e mercredi prochain, si c'est possible, je pourrais te les remettre directement &#224; l'une de ces occasions.


----------



## OrdinoMac (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour Pascal,

S'il n'y a pas d'acquéreur, je suis tenté par les cd suivants :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nouvelle mise à jour de la liste
> 
> - gearheads (powerMac, peut-être 680x0)
> - Un CD d'install pour iMac G3 (iMac DV)
> ...



J'attends ta réponse et l'inventaire à venir pour t'envoyer une enveloppe prétimbrée le cas échéant


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> 
> S'il n'y a pas d'acqu&#233;reur, je suis tent&#233; par les cd suivants :
> 
> ...



Gear head est parti, je te r&#233;serve les deux autres.

Donc, encore une nouvelle mise &#224; jour de la liste

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 &#224; 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Une deuxi&#232;me trilogie Alone in the dark
- un Alone in the dark 1 tout seul
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-&#234;tre 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 et M&#224;J 1.09 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0 ne fait pas tourner plus r&#233;cent que W95) (deux exemplaires/licences, mais une seule doc)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au syst&#232;me 8.6, 9.x peut-&#234;tre)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Imp&#233;rialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac &#224; partir du 68020) donn&#233;
- Robinson's requiem (je pense &#224; partir de 68020 ou 030) donn&#233;
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-&#234;tre 680x0) donn&#233;
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III) donn&#233;
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC) donn&#233;
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC) donn&#233;
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (d&#232;s trois ans) PPC sur, peut-&#234;tre 68030/040) donn&#233;
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC). donn&#233;
- Fax STF 5.0 (Contemporain de Mac OS 8.5, donc pour Mac de cette &#233;poque) (deux exemplaires)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz) donn&#233;
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimis&#233; PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Syst&#232;me 7.01 sur les six disquettes d'origine. Donn&#233; The Edge
- Apple Hardware test pour PM G4
- Adobe PhotoDeluxe (version 2 Mac et 3 PC)
- Un CD d'install pour iMac G3 (iMac DV) donn&#233; Ordinomac
- Un CD d'install de Mac OS X 10.0.3 donn&#233; Ordinomac
- Un CD (avec licence) de FileMaker Pro 5 donn&#233; Tantoilane
- Un CD (avec licence) de Toast 3.5.5 (Adaptec) donn&#233; Tantoilane
- Un CD (avec licence) dAdobe Golive Cyberstudio 3
- Un CD (avec licence) d'Adobe Photoshop 5 LE (Mac ET PC).
- CANVAS 3.5 de DENEBA Systems sur 4 disquettes avec la licence Donn&#233; The Edge
- Claris Home Page (version de 1996) sur deux disquettes originales donn&#233; Tantoilane
- Trois disquettes 800 K (donc que je ne peux pas tester) : ChessMaster 2100, NEMESIS Go Master et Mean 18 (Ultimate golf) donn&#233; The Edge
- CD iMovie 2 (trois exemplaires)
- Jeu Versailles (coffret 2 CD)
- Jeu 3D Ultra Pinball (Sierra 1995)
- Jeu 3D Ultra Pinball Creep Night (Sierra 1996)
- CD "Le meilleur de Kalisto 1992-94 (Compil)
- Jeu "Al Unser, JR Arcade Racing" (courses Indy cars, Mindscape, 1995)

L'inventaire se poursuit (en rouge les promesses de don, c'est pour mon organisation :sick.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris ce sujet est le compl&#233;ment de "don de mac".... Il y a quelques softs dans ta liste qui m'interressent, Pascal, s'ils ne sont pas promis entre temps &#224; ton organisation, les trois suivants me tenteraient :

FM pro5
Toast 3.5.5
Claris Home


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris ce sujet est le complément de "don de mac".... Il y a quelques softs dans ta liste qui m'interressent, Pascal, s'ils ne sont pas promis entre temps à ton organisation, les trois suivants me tenteraient :
> 
> ...



Adjugé, MP pour la pratique. Je te dirais où m'envoyer une enveloppe timbrée à ton adresse dès que j'aurais fait peser pour te dire à combien la timbrer.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Septembre 2006)

J'avais une dizaine de disquettes pour installer Microsoft Project (version 4.0) J'ai mis le contenu des disquettes sur CD pour n'avoir qu'un seul package &#224; installer (tout en un). Depuis le temps les disquettes ont &#233;t&#233; disperc&#233;es, mais il me reste PEUT-ETRE les &#233;tiquettes dans un classeur, et peut-&#234;tre aussi le scan des &#233;tiquettes sur l'ordi. Est-ce des preuves suffisantes d'originaux pour donner une copie sur CD de microsoft project &#224; quelqu'un ?


----------



## TheEdge (13 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y aurait peut-être plus simple, je vais passer une partie de la journée sur le stand du Pommier à Apple Expo Samedi (je viens le matin à l'ouverture, on visite le salon avec un ami, et ensuite, je passe le reste de la journée, disons à partir de 11h30, sur le stand), et j'ai RdV chez un de mes clients dans le 16e mercredi prochain, si c'est possible, je pourrais te les remettre directement à l'une de ces occasions.


 
Samedi je pourrais peut-être juste passer faire un saut à porte de versailles, tôt, à l'ouverture donc.
Sinon c'est aussi possible mercredi prochain.

Je te mp mes coordonnées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'avais une dizaine de disquettes pour installer Microsoft Project (version 4.0) J'ai mis le contenu des disquettes sur CD pour n'avoir qu'un seul package à installer (tout en un). Depuis le temps les disquettes ont été dispercées, mais il me reste PEUT-ETRE les étiquettes dans un classeur, et peut-être aussi le scan des étiquettes sur l'ordi. Est-ce des preuves suffisantes d'originaux pour donner une copie sur CD de microsoft project à quelqu'un ?



Hélas non, il te faudrait y joindre la disquette N° 1 (celle qui porte le N° de série).


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

Donc, encore une nouvelle mise &#224; jour de la liste

Pour Mac, ou mixte Mac/PC

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 &#224; 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Une deuxi&#232;me trilogie Alone in the dark
- un Alone in the dark 1 tout seul
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-&#234;tre 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 et M&#224;J 1.09 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0 ne fait pas tourner plus r&#233;cent que W95) (deux exemplaires/licences, mais une seule doc)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au syst&#232;me 8.6, 9.x peut-&#234;tre)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Imp&#233;rialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac &#224; partir du 68020) donn&#233;
- Robinson's requiem (je pense &#224; partir de 68020 ou 030) donn&#233;
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-&#234;tre 680x0) donn&#233;
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III) donn&#233;
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC) donn&#233;
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC) donn&#233;
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (d&#232;s trois ans) PPC sur, peut-&#234;tre 68030/040) donn&#233;
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC). donn&#233;
- Fax STF 5.0 (Contemporain de Mac OS 8.5, donc pour Mac de cette &#233;poque) (deux exemplaires)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz) donn&#233;
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimis&#233; PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Syst&#232;me 7.01 sur les six disquettes d'origine. Donn&#233; The Edge
- Apple Hardware test pour PM G4
- Adobe PhotoDeluxe (version 2 Mac et 3 PC)
- Un CD d'install pour iMac G3 (iMac DV) donn&#233; Ordinomac
- Un CD d'install de Mac OS X 10.0.3 donn&#233; Ordinomac
- Un CD (avec licence) de FileMaker Pro 5 donn&#233; Tantoilane
- Un CD (avec licence) de Toast 3.5.5 (Adaptec) donn&#233; Tantoilane
- Un CD (avec licence) dAdobe Golive Cyberstudio 3
- Un CD (avec licence) d'Adobe Photoshop 5 LE (Mac ET PC).
- CANVAS 3.5 de DENEBA Systems sur 4 disquettes avec la licence Donn&#233; The Edge
- Claris Home Page (version de 1996) sur deux disquettes originales donn&#233; Tantoilane
- Trois disquettes 800 K (donc que je ne peux pas tester) : ChessMaster 2100, NEMESIS Go Master et Mean 18 (Ultimate golf) donn&#233; The Edge
- CD iMovie 2 (trois Deux exemplaires)1 ex pour OrdinoMac
- Jeu Versailles (coffret 2 CD)
- Jeu 3D Ultra Pinball (Sierra 1995)
- Jeu 3D Ultra Pinball Creep Night (Sierra 1996)
- CD "Le meilleur de Kalisto 1992-94 (Compil)
- Jeu "Al Unser, JR Arcade Racing" (courses Indy cars, Mindscape, 1995)
- Mac Tech Toolkit : un CD d'utilitaires et de M&#224;J pour Mac OS9 (MacWorld, 02/2000)
- Software collection : Pack de 3 CD d'utilitaires (do,nt 1 de pilotes) fournis &#224; l'origine avec un scanner Agfa SnapScan
- Cinq CD et un DVD d'utilitaires et documentations diverses pour accessoires USB et/ou Firewire (disques durs, graveur de DVD, adaptateur USB/s&#233;rie ...)
- Duke Nukem 3D (Atomic edition)
- StarWars Rebel Assault
- Pack d&#233;couverte pour Macintosh (4 CD -1 jeu, 1 de recettes et vins, un mus&#233;e virtuel sur L&#233;onard de Vinci, et un CD de clip arts et de clips vid&#233;o quickTime)
- Jeu Command & Conquer (en 2 CD)
- Jeu "The last Express" (en 3 CD)


POUR PC
Eh oui, il y en a ausi 

- Tell me more - English intermediate en deux CD
- Live Express (avec licence)
- Compil "Best of 3D action games for MS DOS"


L'inventaire est termin&#233; pour l'instant. (en rouge les promesses de don, c'est pour mon organisation :sick.


----------



## tantoillane (14 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hélas non, il te faudrait y joindre la disquette N° 1 (celle qui porte le N° de série).





Dommage, je ne me sert plus de logiciel. Merci


----------



## OrdinoMac (14 Septembre 2006)

Pascal,

Stp, peux tu rajouter :
- CD iMovie 2 
à ma liste et m'indiquer le poids de l'ensemble pour l'enveloppe timbrée.

merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Pascal,
> 
> Stp, peux tu rajouter :
> - CD iMovie 2
> ...



Ça roule, mais je n'ai pas de balance,il y a trois CD, ils pèsent tous le même poids, donc si tu en as une ... Et je les met dans des pochettes papier pour faire moins lourd. Je ne suis pas sur que ça passe à 50 g, mais à 100, c'est sans problème. 

Je ne crois pas que tu aies déjà mon adresse, je te passe un MP.


----------



## SveDec (17 Septembre 2006)

Ouah Pascal quelle collection tu as 
Je serais &#233;ventuellement int&#233;ress&#233; par :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> - Une deuxi&#232;me trilogie Alone in the dark
> - Jeu "Al Unser, JR Arcade Racing" (courses Indy cars, Mindscape, 1995)
> - Duke Nukem 3D (Atomic edition)
> - Jeu "The last Express" (en 3 CD)


Pourrais-tu m'en dire plus sur ces quatre (config n&#233;cessaire, packaging [disquettes, CD, bo&#238;te en carton ?] etc.) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/memberlist.php?do=getall


SveDec a dit:


> Ouah Pascal quelle collection tu as
> Je serais &#233;ventuellement int&#233;ress&#233; par :
> 
> Pourrais-tu m'en dire plus sur ces quatre (config n&#233;cessaire, packaging [disquettes, CD, bo&#238;te en carton ?] etc.) ?



Ce sont tous des jeux sur CD, d'approximativement la m&#234;me &#233;poque (95/96).

-DN3D : mini 68040 &#224; 33Mhz recommand&#233; PPC 75 Mhz - 1CD bo&#238;tier cristal, doc en jaquette
-Al Unser jr, je ne sais pas mais tournait tr&#232;s bien sur mon 5300/100 - 1CD pochette carton
-Alone in the Dark : disons 68030 mini mais mieux sur PPC (curieusement ils demandent un 68040 pour le 1 alors qu'un 68020 est cit&#233; en mini pour le 2 et le 3) - deux CD en bo&#238;tier cristal, un en pochette carton et deux docs (le 1 et le 2) format CD mais trop &#233;paisses pour entrer dans les bo&#238;tiers
-Last Express : 3 CD en double bo&#238;tier cristal (cass&#233 - config mini : PPC sans autre pr&#233;cision

EDIT : Concernant la collection, je pr&#233;cise qu'il ne s'agit qu'en partie de la mienne, le reste c'est celle d'un autre membre de ces forums, MortyBlake, mais sa profession ne lui laisse pas le temps de s'occuper de &#231;a. C'est pourquoi je m'en charge pour lui, mais vous pouvez lui envoyer un coup de boule en remerciement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2006)

Nouvelle mise &#224; jour de la liste (&#224; la baisse cette fois ci, les dons continuent)

Pour Mac, ou mixte Mac/PC

- La trilogie Alone in the Dark 1 &#224; 3 (Mac 68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Une deuxi&#232;me trilogie Alone in the dark
- un Alone in the dark 1 tout seul
- FileMaker Pro 2.1 et Claris Home Page 2.0 (CD "presqu'offert de 98, tout PowerPC et peut-&#234;tre 68030/040)
- Pack Ima Gelo (Eldorado Budget 3.4, MediaToon's 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2, tous PowerPC, pour les 680x0, je ne sais pas)
- RealPC 1.0 et M&#224;J 1.09 (tout PowerMac, ne tourne pas sur 680x0 ne fait pas tourner plus r&#233;cent que W95) (deux exemplaires/licences, mais une seule doc)
- Norton AntiVirus 5.0 (PPC compatible au moins jusqu'au syst&#232;me 8.6, 9.x peut-&#234;tre)
- Norton Utilities 4.0 (compatible HSF+, PowerMac only)
- Imp&#233;rialisme (tout PowerMac, je ne sais pas pour les 680x0)
- Prisoner of Ice (tous Mac &#224; partir du 68020) donn&#233;
- Robinson's requiem (je pense &#224; partir de 68020 ou 030) donn&#233;
- gearheads (powerMac, peut-&#234;tre 680x0) donn&#233;
- Les guignols de l'info (minimum LC III) donn&#233;
- Full Throttle (68040 et PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Final Doom (68040 et PPC) donn&#233;
- International tennis open (68020 et mieux, code mixte PPC) donn&#233;
- Les chiffres et les nombres c'est facile (d&#232;s trois ans) PPC sur, peut-&#234;tre 68030/040) donn&#233;
- Atlas de l'Europe (PPC 7.5.3 minimum)
- 18:39 (68040 et PPC). donn&#233;
- Fax STF 5.0 (Contemporain de Mac OS 8.5, donc pour Mac de cette &#233;poque) (deux exemplaires)
- Karma (curse of the 12 caves) jeu (mini 68030 25 Mhz) donn&#233;
- Le secret du templier jeu (68020, optimis&#233; PowerPC) donn&#233;
- Syst&#232;me 7.01 sur les six disquettes d'origine. Donn&#233; The Edge
- Apple Hardware test pour PM G4
- Adobe PhotoDeluxe (version 2 Mac et 3 PC)
- Un CD d'install pour iMac G3 (iMac DV) donn&#233; OrdinomacParti
- Un CD d'install de Mac OS X 10.0.3 donn&#233; OrdinomacParti
- Un CD (avec licence) de FileMaker Pro 5 donn&#233; TantoilaneParti
- Un CD (avec licence) de Toast 3.5.5 (Adaptec) donn&#233; TantoilaneParti
- Un CD (avec licence) dAdobe Golive Cyberstudio 3
- Un CD (avec licence) d'Adobe Photoshop 5 LE (Mac ET PC).
- CANVAS 3.5 de DENEBA Systems sur 4 disquettes avec la licence Donn&#233; The Edge
- Claris Home Page (version de 1996) sur deux disquettes originales donn&#233; TantoilaneParti
- Trois disquettes 800 K (donc que je ne peux pas tester) : ChessMaster 2100, NEMESIS Go Master et Mean 18 (Ultimate golf) donn&#233; The Edge
- CD iMovie 2 (trois Deux exemplaires)1 ex pour OrdinoMacParti
- Jeu Versailles (coffret 2 CD) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- Jeu 3D Ultra Pinball (Sierra 1995) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- Jeu 3D Ultra Pinball Creep Night (Sierra 1996) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- CD "Le meilleur de Kalisto 1992-94 (Compil) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- Jeu "Al Unser, JR Arcade Racing" (courses Indy cars, Mindscape, 1995) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- Mac Tech Toolkit : un CD d'utilitaires et de M&#224;J pour Mac OS9 (MacWorld, 02/2000) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- Software collection : Pack de 3 CD d'utilitaires (do,nt 1 de pilotes) fournis &#224; l'origine avec un scanner Agfa SnapScan
- Cinq CD et un DVD d'utilitaires et documentations diverses pour accessoires USB et/ou Firewire (disques durs, graveur de DVD, adaptateur USB/s&#233;rie ...)
- Duke Nukem 3D (Atomic edition) donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- StarWars Rebel Assault donn&#233; captainharlock76520
- Pack d&#233;couverte pour Macintosh (4 CD -1 jeu, 1 de recettes et vins, un mus&#233;e virtuel sur L&#233;onard de Vinci, et un CD de clip arts et de clips vid&#233;o quickTime)
- Jeu Command & Conquer (en 2 CD)
- Jeu "The last Express" (en 3 CD)


POUR PC
Eh oui, il y en a ausi 

- Tell me more - English intermediate en deux CD
- Live Express (avec licence)
- Compil "Best of 3D action games for MS DOS" donn&#233; captainharlock76520


(en rouge les promesses de don, c'est pour mon organisation :sick.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un se souvient du syst&#232;me minimal pour faire fonctionner Word 5 sur Mac ?

(Et est-ce que quelqu'un ne l'aurais pas dans une vielle bo&#238;te poussi&#233;reuse ?? ... je sais, c'est trop demander...   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a devait tourner sous 7, je pense, peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me sous 6.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça devait tourner sous 7, je pense, peut-être même sous 6.



Chic !! Merci beaucoup !

(Je maintiens ma recherche : Si vous voulez vous débarrasser d'un Word 5 pour Mac, vous pouvez m'envoyer un petit message privé  )


Merci (encore)


----------



## Bernard53 (26 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça devait tourner sous 7, je pense, peut-être même sous 6.


Je confirme les dires de Pascal 77, ça fonctionne sous Système 7 et aussi sous Système 6.

Salutations.


----------



## Chimik (5 Novembre 2006)

Est-ce qu'il te reste un exemplaire de Imovie2, si ça fonctionne sous macOS 9.2.2????


Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Chimik a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il te reste un exemplaire de Imovie2, si ça fonctionne sous macOS 9.2.2????
> 
> 
> Merci!



Oui et non. Oui, il m'en reste, non, il ne fonctionne que sous Mac OS X. Désolé.


----------



## Tiki10 (6 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

Est ce que le petit Toshop5 est toujours dispo ?
Meme question pour cnc.

Merci


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Tout ce qui n'est pas ray&#233; dans le post 71 ci dessus est dispo.


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout ce qui n'est pas rayé dans le post 71 ci dessus est dispo.



Dommage que tu n'ais pas "From Alice to Ocean". Cette belle visite de l'Australie livrée avec les PowerMac 6100 m'avait laissé un beau souvenir 

En tout cas cette donation de logiciel est sympa. Dommage que j'ai liquidé mon stock il y a quelques année (près de 40 originaux qui sont partis de mes placards ...).


----------



## Tiki10 (6 Novembre 2006)

Ah et bien je suis partant pour te debarrasser de Toshop alors
Et de CnC s'il peut se contenter d'un petit Imac 266.

Merçi pour ce destokage  


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Ah et bien je suis partant pour te debarrasser de Toshop alors
> Et de CnC s'il peut se contenter d'un petit Imac 266.
> 
> Merçi pour ce destokage
> ...



Dès que tu m'as confirmé que CnC est bien "Command and Conquers", je vérifie ce point. Tu es en France ?


----------



## Tiki10 (7 Novembre 2006)

Oui pardon CnC est bien Command and Conquers.
Et j'habite bien en france.


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Oui pardon CnC est bien Command and Conquers.
> Et j'habite bien en france.
> 
> 
> Tiki



Bon OK, alors CnC datant de 1996 doit tourner sans problème sur n'importe quel G3. Pour Photoshop 5, ça roule aussi. Je vais à la poste dès que possible, et te passerais mon adresse par MP dès que je saurais à combien tu devra affranchir l'enveloppe à bulles (format assez grand pour pouvoir mettre les deux boîtiers côte à côte) libellée à ton adresse que tu devra m'envoyer.


----------



## Chimik (10 Novembre 2006)

Excusez moi je dois avoir 5 messages pour repondre a Pascal en PM


----------



## Richard_21 (15 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour Pascal !

Bien que grand débutant sur Mac, j'ai voulu aidé une amie à dépanner son ancien système dont Disk First Aid indiquait quelques problèmes systèmes (Mac OS /8.1), j'ai utilisé quelques utilitaires trouvés sur le Net.
A la suite du passage de l'un d'entre-eux, censé "nettoyer" le DD,
j'ai sottement confirmé la suppression des fichiers suggérés pour élimination et obtenu au redémarrage le message suivant (avec l'icône main) :
"Le Finder n'a pu être lancé car la bibliothèque système suivante est introuvable :
AppearanceLib..."
J'ai essayé de redémarrer en boot depuis le lecteur CD, impossible avec DiskWarrior 3.0.3 quelle que soit la combinaison de touche(s) utilisée. Un reset PRAM/VRAM ou une recontruction bureau, aucun effet...
Sachant que mon amie ne retrouve plus les CDs d'installation d'origine je suis intéressé par tes Norton qui devraient booter sur ce Mac (?).
Si tu penses que non peux tu m'indiquer une autre piste de recherche ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Richard_21 a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal !
> 
> Bien que grand débutant sur Mac, j'ai voulu aidé une amie à dépanner son ancien système dont Disk First Aid indiquait quelques problèmes systèmes (Mac OS /8.1), j'ai utilisé quelques utilitaires trouvés sur le Net.
> A la suite du passage de l'un d'entre-eux, censé "nettoyer" le DD,
> ...



Faut que je vérifie pour Norton, mais s'il n'est pas déjà promis, pas de problème. Toutefois, le phénomène que tu constate provient de la disparition ou de la corruption d'une extension système, Norton ne pourra pas solutionner ça. Il te faut la remplacer. Le problème est de trouver dans quelle extension est contenue cette bibliothèque, je me suis usé les yeux en vain sur le contenu de quelques dossiers "extensions" dont je dispose ici, mais je n'ai rien de plus ancien que 8.6, il faudrait dans le pire des cas réinstaller 8.1.


----------



## Richard_21 (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci Pascal.

Je poursuis de mon côté des recherches sur le Net, USA y compris, et d'autres forums,  comme MacBidouille pour éventuellement créer une disquette ou un Cd de démarrage système pour ce PowerMac en 8.1 à partir d'un PC puisque je n'ai pas accès à d'autres Mac !
 Je sais juste qu'il existe des programmes tournant sous Windows et issus du Monde Mac qui permettent de le faire mais pas encore s'ils sont en version libre ou démo complètement opérationnelle.
Est une bonne piste ?
Avant de plonger dans votre Univers j'avais d'Apple l'image de systèmes sans faille, ignorés des virus, aux systèmes éprouvés comme certains Unix ou Linux que je connaissais et surtout du respect de leurs acheteurs par les dirigeants d'Apple ! Le hardware reste robuste et les nouveaux systèmes le semblent également mais heureusement qu'il reste une communauté active d'afficionados de l'OldWorld car là c'est pire que le monde des Pc  
Quant à re-installer un système 8.1 (voire jusqu'à 9.? puisque ça semble possible), oui, si une "clean install" me permet de ne pas perdre les programmes installés et sans doute très difficiles à retrouver (style Internet Explorer 3, Word 95... et les quelques documents perso = photos...). Par ailleurs, au cas ou, comment puis-je me le procurer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Richard_21 a dit:


> Merci Pascal.
> 
> Je poursuis de mon c&#244;t&#233; des recherches sur le Net, USA y compris, et d'autres forums,  comme MacBidouille pour &#233;ventuellement cr&#233;er une disquette ou un Cd de d&#233;marrage syst&#232;me pour ce PowerMac en 8.1 &#224; partir d'un PC puisque je n'ai pas acc&#232;s &#224; d'autres Mac !
> Je sais juste qu'il existe des programmes tournant sous Windows et issus du Monde Mac qui permettent de le faire mais pas encore s'ils sont en version libre ou d&#233;mo compl&#232;tement op&#233;rationnelle.
> Est une bonne piste ?



Honn&#234;tement, je n'en sais rien.



Richard_21 a dit:


> Avant de plonger dans votre Univers j'avais d'Apple l'image de syst&#232;mes sans faille, ignor&#233;s des virus, aux syst&#232;mes &#233;prouv&#233;s comme certains Unix ou Linux que je connaissais et surtout du respect de leurs acheteurs par les dirigeants d'Apple ! Le hardware reste robuste et les nouveaux syst&#232;mes le semblent &#233;galement mais heureusement qu'il reste une communaut&#233; active d'afficionados de l'OldWorld car l&#224; c'est pire que le monde des Pc



L&#224;, on parle d'un syst&#232;me qui date de 1996 ou 1997, il est d'ailleurs tr&#232;s stable, compar&#233; &#224; ce qui se faisait sur PC &#224; l'&#233;poque, mais si &#233;paisse soit la cuirasse, il finit toujours par se trouver un obus pour la percer. La plupart des probl&#232;mes survenant sur ces syst&#232;mes viennent de d&#233;fauts de maintenance (reconstruction mensuelle du bureau, zappage semestriel de la PRam, d&#233;fragmentations et entretiens p&#233;riodiques du disque dur). Quant &#224; l'absence de virus, elle concerne Mac OS X, pas les versions ant&#233;rieures. Il faut toutefois noter qu'entre 1984 (naissance du Mac) et 1999 (date du plus r&#233;cent virus Mac OS connu), il est sorti moins de virus Mac OS qu'il n'en sort en une seule semaine de virus PC/Windows.



Richard_21 a dit:


> Quant &#224; re-installer un syst&#232;me 8.1 (voire jusqu'&#224; 9.? puisque &#231;a semble possible), oui, si une "clean install" me permet de ne pas perdre les programmes install&#233;s et sans doute tr&#232;s difficiles &#224; retrouver (style Internet Explorer 3, Word 95... et les quelques documents perso = photos...). Par ailleurs, au cas ou, comment puis-je me le procurer ?



Petites annonces, eBay, boutiques vendant de l'occasion ...


----------



## DeniX (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir

Une antiquité : Final Assault pour Apple IIGS par EPYX en 1988 avec la boîte d'origine, le manuel et le catalogue EPYX d'époque !  
Y'a un(e) amateur ?


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

DeniX a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Une antiquité : Final Assault pour Apple IIGS par EPYX en 1988 avec la boîte d'origine, le manuel et le catalogue EPYX d'époque !
> Y'a un(e) amateur ?



Enocre faut-il avoir un Apple II GS ... J'ai bien une carte Apple IIe pour Mac LC mais pas de lecteur de disquettes ...


----------



## TheEdge (18 Novembre 2006)

DeniX a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Une antiquité : Final Assault pour Apple IIGS par EPYX en 1988 avec la boîte d'origine, le manuel et le catalogue EPYX d'époque !
> Y'a un(e) amateur ?


 
Alors ça oui !! J'ai un joli apple IIgs qui ne demande qu'à faire tourner de vieux softs. Je suis donc absolument preneur.
merci.


----------



## DeniX (18 Novembre 2006)

TheEdge a dit:


> Alors ça oui !!  Je suis donc absolument preneur.
> merci.



Ton adresse en MP et je le poste lundi à la première heure.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Novembre 2006)

Je suis toujours preuneur pour un Word 5, ou carr&#233;ment la suite Office 3 (Pour Mac, of course  )

Si vous voulez vous en d&#233;arasser, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; payer les frais de port. Merci de me le signaler.
 Bye


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Moi je suis pret a prendre tous types de logiciels sur CD, car je viens de Windaube et j'ai rien  France, poste ) Mais je ne peux pas payer les frais car je n'ai que 12 ans  !


----------



## DeniX (18 Novembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je suis toujours preuneur pour un Word 5, ou carrément la suite Office 3 (Pour Mac, of course  )
> 
> Si vous voulez vous en déarasser, je suis prêt à payer les frais de port. Merci de me le signaler.
> Bye



Bonsoir
Ni Word 5 ou Office 3 mais Word 6.0.1 pour Mac sur disquettes (14) et son manuel "Word 6 pour Apple Macintosh par étapes" de Catapult et Microsoft Corporation que je donne contre les frais d'envoi.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Novembre 2006)

DeniX a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Ni Word 5 ou Office 3 mais Word 6.0.1 pour Mac sur disquettes (14) et son manuel "Word 6 pour Apple Macintosh par étapes" de Catapult et Microsoft Corporation que je donne contre les frais d'envoi.





Ha, c'est bien simpa, mais mon Macintosh Classic, il va pas aimer :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## DeniX (18 Novembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ha, c'est bien simpa, mais mon Macintosh Classic, il va pas aimer :affraid: :affraid:



Dommage


----------



## DeniX (18 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je suis pret a prendre tous types de logiciels sur CD, car je viens de Windaube et j'ai rien  France, poste ) Mais je ne peux pas payer les frais car je n'ai que 12 ans  !





guiguilap a dit:


> MacBook, 2GHz, 2 Go de RAM, 160 Go DD - Exp&#233;di&#233; (Noel  )
> iPod Nano (Product)&#8482; RED 8 Go - Recu (Noel  )



Si j'en crois ta signature MacBook et iPod Nano RED pour No&#235;l !&#8230; et tu n'as rien !!     

As-tu pens&#233; aux logiciels open-source pour m&#233;nager ton argent de poche ?


----------



## tantoillane (18 Novembre 2006)

DeniX a dit:


> Si j'en crois ta signature MacBook et iPod Nano RED pour No&#235;l !&#8230; et tu n'as rien !!
> 
> As-tu pens&#233; aux logiciels open-source pour m&#233;nager ton argent de poche ?




plus de la moiti&#233; des logiciels que j'utilise son des gratuiciels 


VLC
D-vision
MSN
Firefox
iTunes
easyWMA
Senuti
Cyberduck
PureFTPdManager

et plein d'autre comme chaque fois que je fais ce genre de liste. Quand on a une telle config, il n'y a plus genre grand chose &#224; avoir &#224; part peut-&#234;tre internet ... 

en plus sur ce sujet, c'est plut&#244;t des logiciels vieux genre qui passent, ce serait d'avoir &#224; mettre OS 9 ou m&#234;me OS 8 sur un &#233;mulateur, lui m&#234;me sous OS X alors que tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger un petit soft qui tourne d&#233;j&#224; sous syst&#232;me 10


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Non, mais je vais m'acheter un iMac G3 jeudi a 75 &#8364; alors jaimerais bien des logiciels parce que y'a rien de gratos pour OS 9 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, mais je vais m'acheter un iMac G3 jeudi a 75  alors jaimerais bien des logiciels parce que y'a rien de gratos pour OS 9 !



Tu plaisantes ? :mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait un peu... antique...


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2006)

s&#251;rement parce que OS 9 commence &#224; devenir antique ...


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Sur du 6go avec 64mo de ram on peut pas faire mieux...


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2006)

pourquoi tu t'ach&#232;tes une poubelle si t'as d&#233;j&#224; (ou presque) une vraie usine ? Avant les G4, c'est plus pour le plaisir de se faire chier que pour travailler, ...


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

C'est ton point de vue : j'ai le mien ! Etant petit j'ai toujours ador&#233; ces machines violettes ^^ ! Je veux faire de mon reve une realit&#233; !


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2006)

OK, tr&#232;s bien, c'est justement ce que je voulais dire : pour acheter un truc comme &#231;a faut &#234;tre passionn&#233;, ce qui revient au r&#234;ve  perso, j'aime toujours autant mon petit power mac (merci pascal)


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Les G3 Grape 350 sont fiables ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Grape ? Ce ne sont pas des 350, mais des 333 ou des 266, avec lecteur CD &#224; tiroir.

iMac 350 (unique colori : Indigo) :






iMac grape(G3/266 ou G3/333) :


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Je sais pas j'ai pas encore vu ^^ il a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; en novembre 2000 !
Ya marqu&#233; sur facture : IMac G3 Myrtille 350


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon, c'est "Blueberry" (myrtille) ou "Grape" (raisin) ? C'est un Mac et l&#233;on que tu vas acheter ?


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Ya marqu&#233; iMac 350 Myrtille et jai demand&#233; a un gars de MacG sur internet il m'a dit que ca correspondait a Grape ...


----------



## OrdinoMac (22 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Avant les G4, c'est plus pour le plaisir de se faire chier que pour travailler, ...



Excellente celle-là   Pour la mettre en signature, il faut te payer des royalties ?


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Excellente celle-là   Pour la mettre en signature, il faut te payer des royalties ?



  non, non, je la range avec mes freewares ...


----------



## guiguilap (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben je lai achet&#233; : GENIAL !


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2006)

Ouaaaahhhh, tu vas voir c'est que du bonheur, mais il vaut mieux faire de la bidouille ou trouv&#233; de petits softs pas lourds, plut&#244;t que de vouloir installer encarta


----------



## barzobu (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un mac Quadra 700, mais sans système dessus.... Snif !

quelqu'un aurait-il un mac OS 7.0 , 7.1 ou 7.5.3 en disquette 800K.... ou me les faire ?

En effet, je n'ai pas d'autre mac avec lecteur 800K ( -> imac G3 de récup)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos aides précieuses...

Cdt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2006)

Le Quadra 700 (68040 &#224; 25 Mhz) a un lecteur 1,3 Mo, pas un 800 ko.

Je dois avoir un jeu de disquettes 7.01 qui tra&#238;ne quelque part, si tu les veux ... MP (mais je ne suis que tr&#232;s peu l&#224; jusqu'&#224; la fin de la semaine prochaine, be patient


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

bonjour mon p'tit pascal :love: :love: :love: :love: 

dis, tu auras pas leopard pour moi ou vista pour bioman ?  

  


serieux ........ j'ai mac os depuis le 9 , a part le logiciels systeme est que j'ai besoin de leur complement si je devrai refaire une install sur mon g3 (tiger mais achet&#233; en  os9 ) ou g4  (tiger mais achet&#233; avec  panther) 

pareil pour ilife : est que je peux donner le 05 vu que j'ai le o6 et bientot le 07 ?


sinon j'ai des antiques photoshop recus avec les imprimantes ou scanner


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bonjour mon p'tit pascal :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> dis, tu auras pas leopard pour moi ou vista pour bioman ?



Non, mais si tu veux, pour toi il doit me rester un "Puma" (10.1), et pour Bioman, j'ai un Windows 95 OSR 2.5 :rateau:


Edith : Princess, perso, je garde pr&#233;cieusement les syst&#232;mes originaux de mes machines, mais bon, tu fais comme tu le sens.  :love:


----------



## OrdinoMac (1 Décembre 2006)

barzobu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-il un mac OS 7.0 , 7.1 ou 7.5.3 en disquette 800K.... ou me les faire ?
> 
> ...




Tu es dans quelle région ?


----------



## barzobu (2 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Quadra 700 (68040 à 25 Mhz) a un lecteur 1,3 Mo, pas un 800 ko.
> 
> Je dois avoir un jeu de disquettes 7.01 qui traîne quelque part, si tu les veux ... MP (mais je ne suis que très peu là jusqu'à la fin de la semaine prochaine, be patient



Ok lecteur 1,3 Mo... Je pense à un truc : j'ai récup les images du 7.5.3 Anglais et Français --> images qui fonctionne sur Basilisk II.... J'ai tenté avec un PC de faire un rawrite de la disquette 1 du 7.5.3 sur une diskette 1.44 Mo. Mais impossible de charger...

Si quelqu'un à des infos ? MErci par avance à tous....

;-) j'essaie tant bien que mal de me débrouiller avec votre aide et celle d'internet.

Merci


----------



## barzobu (2 Décembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Tu es dans quelle région ?




Je suis en Haute-Normandie....

Voilà !

Merci


----------



## greenboro (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

@ Pascal 77, je possède un G3 beige, trouvé dans la rue et j'ai vu que tu voulais te débarasser d'un jeu nommé Imperialism qui doit fonctionner dessus.

Ca peut m'intéresser, si il est toujours disponible. 

A +


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

greenboro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> @ Pascal 77, je possède un G3 beige, trouvé dans la rue et j'ai vu que tu voulais te débarasser d'un jeu nommé Imperialism qui doit fonctionner dessus.
> 
> ...



Mmmm ... Faut voir, si je ne l'ai pas déjà envoyé à quelqu'un, il est à toi. Je te passe un MP à ce sujet dans la matinée.


----------



## warren2312 (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je recherche les Systèmes 6.0 et/ou 7.0 en version disquette.
Si quelqu'un veu sen débarraser, je suis prenneur (je vous enverrais l'enveloppe timbrée)


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Bojour,
Cher pascal, ton Puma m'interesse beaucoup pour un iMac G3 de r&#233;cup'.
Peux tu me contacter par mp ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bojour,
> Cher pascal, ton Puma m'interesse beaucoup pour un iMac G3 de r&#233;cup'.
> Peux tu me contacter par mp ?
> Merci beaucoup !



&#199;a n'&#233;tait pas un Puma (Mac OS X 10.1.x) mais un OS X 10.0.3, et si tu consulte mon post du 14/9/2006 dans ce m&#234;me fil, &#224; la page 4, tu constatera que je l'ai donn&#233; &#224; Ordinomac. D&#233;sol&#233;.

EDIT : Faut vraiment que je fasse la liste de ce qu'il me reste.

EDIT bis : L&#224;, je viens de comprendre ta demande. En fait, ma r&#233;ponse &#224; la Princess a &#233;t&#233; faite de m&#233;moire ... d&#233;faillante. :rateau: ce Puma n'a jamais exist&#233;, je pensais &#224; l'OS X d'Ordinomac, je ne me souvenais plus &#224; ce moment l&#224; l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233;. Toutes mes excuses.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Oui, parce que moi je suus ouvert a tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon, alors, apr&#232;s mise &#224; jour de la liste, voici ce qu'il me reste :

- RealPC 1.0 + M&#224;J 1.09 (&#233;mulateur PC pour PowerMac, donne &#224; peu pr&#232;s un Pentium 100 sur un G4/700 sous OS 9.x. Ne supporte que MS-DOS , Windows 3.x et Windows 95)
- FileMaker pro 2.1 et Home Page 2.0 (CD Presqu'offert N&#176; 19 - juin 1998, Versions PC et Mac, plus Linux Mac et The Gimp)
- Pack Ima Gelo : Eldorado budget 3.4, MediaToon 3.0 et GeoPartner 1.2)
- Populous II (jeu)
- Fax STF 5.0 (version de 1998) pour Mac sous OS 8.5 et plus (fonctionne peut-&#234;tre sous Mac OS plus anciens, pas test&#233 Deux CD originaux.
- Alone in the Dark (FPS de 1995)
- IndyCar Racing II : courses de voitures de 1996, versions PowerMac et PC sur le CD
- Comanche Mac (simulation h&#233;licopt&#232;re de combat)
- Actua Soccer : simul de foot pour PowerMac
- X files : jeu Mac/PC, config mini Mac : PPC 603 120 Mhz. Coffret 7 CD plus la doc
- Vistapro : c&#233;ation de mondes virtuels en 3D avec survol des paysage possible. 68030 minimum
- GearHead : Jeu Mac/PC de 1996


 Pour PC uniquement

- Intercom Live Express (de 1998)
- Tell me more : Apprentissage de l'Anglais niveau interm&#233;diaire avec reconnaissance vocale.


----------



## warren2312 (18 Décembre 2006)

> Bon, alors, après mise à jour de la liste, voici ce qu'il me reste :
> 
> - RealPC 1.0 + MàJ 1.09 (émulateur PC pour PowerMac, donne à peu près un Pentium 100 sur un G4/700 sous OS 9.x. Ne supporte que MS-DOS , Windows 3.x et Windows 95)
> - FileMaker pro 2.1 et Home Page 2.0 (CD Presqu'offert N° 19 - juin 1998, Versions PC et Mac, plus Linux Mac et The Gimp)
> ...



Salut, Moi je serais bien intéressé par :
RealPC, Pack Ima Gelo, Filemaker, Indycar Racing, Comanche Mac, Actua soccer et Vistapro. Je t'ai envoyé un mp.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Envoie moi un MP, moi je veux bien :

- RealPC 1.0 + M&#224;J 1.09 (&#233;mulateur PC pour PowerMac, donne &#224; peu pr&#232;s un Pentium 100 sur un G4/700 sous OS 9.x. Ne supporte que MS-DOS , Windows 3.x et Windows 95)
- FileMaker pro 2.1 et Home Page 2.0 (CD Presqu'offert N&#176; 19 - juin 1998, Versions PC et Mac, plus Linux Mac et The Gimp)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

warren2312 a dit:


> Salut, Moi je serais bien intéressé par :
> RealPC, Pack Ima Gelo, Filemaker, Indycar Racing, Comanche Mac, Actua soccer et Vistapro. Je t'ai envoyé un mp.





guiguilap a dit:


> Envoie moi un MP, moi je veux bien :
> 
> - RealPC 1.0 + MàJ 1.09 (émulateur PC pour PowerMac, donne à peu près un Pentium 100 sur un G4/700 sous OS 9.x. Ne supporte que MS-DOS , Windows 3.x et Windows 95)
> - FileMaker pro 2.1 et Home Page 2.0 (CD Presqu'offert N° 19 - juin 1998, Versions PC et Mac, plus Linux Mac et The Gimp)



Bon, là, deux d'un coup sur les mêmes softs. warren2312, serais tu d'accord pour partager, bien que tu sois arrivé le premier sur ce coup ? Laisser à guiguilap les deux qu'il demande, et avoir les cinq autres ?


----------



## warren2312 (18 Décembre 2006)

A vrai dire je serais juste intéressé par RealPC, Pack ima gelo et Indycar


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

warren2312 a dit:


> A vrai dire je serais juste intéressé par RealPC, Pack ima gelo et Indycar



Ok, bon alors, on laisse FM Pro 2.1 à guiguilap (lot de consolation ) Je vous envoie un MP chacun.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;, cela ne m'int&#233;resse plus  : warren je te laisse tout !


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

c'est ce qu'on appelle le r&#233;flexe du "_vite avant qu'il y en ai un autre qui arrive_", mais apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion .....


----------



## warren2312 (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap, je te remercie


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Ben en fait ca me revient trop cher pour le peu  Mais si ca peut te fair plaiz' ya vraiment pas de soucis !


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2006)

Populous II et X-Files, c'est toujours dispo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Populous II et X-Files, c'est toujours dispo ?



Vi, je te les met de côté. je te contacte par MP dès que possible.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Décembre 2006)

Boujour, je recherche pour un iMac G3 un systeme d'exploitation OS X ! Merci d'avance...


----------



## melaure (26 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, je te les met de côté. je te contacte par MP dès que possible.



Il doit y avoir des grêve à la poste, mais t'inquiète, c'est pas si urgent. Profites de tes vacances


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Il doit y avoir des grêve à la poste, mais t'inquiète, c'est pas si urgent. Profites de tes vacances



Vi, d'ailleurs, avis à tous : je vais reporter les envois à l'année prochaine (nan ! *Au début*, de l'année prochaine).


----------



## vilesermes (4 Janvier 2007)

Je recherche le programme FileMaker Pro 2.1 pour PC, qui se trouvait sur le m&#234;me cd que celui pour Mac. Si quelqu'un pouvait me le fournir, je lui en serais reconnaissant. Soit contre paiement soit en &#233;change d'un ancien programme Mac pour syst&#232;me 9. Merci d'avance.
Je pourrais l'&#233;changer &#233;ventuellement contre la disquette de Fontastic Plus, Bitmap font editor, d'Altsys, que je viens de retrouver&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Si quelqu'un se s&#233;pare d'un HyperCard (le programme pour cr&#233;er les piles) pouvant fonctionner sur OS 9, et qui tiendrait sur un cd, je suis preneur.

Je n'ai rien &#224; offrir en &#233;change (j'ai seulement achet&#233; mon premier mac voici quelques jours), mais je rembourse les frais d'envoi (je suis en Belgique).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tantoillane (7 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas un tout petit jeu (entre 500ko et 5 Mo) Hypercard. Je sais que sur mon 7200 j'ai une bonne 200 &#232;ne de jeux de ce type, presque tous des gratuiciels il me semble.

edit : d&#233;sol&#233;, en fait je vois de quoi tu parles, c'est loin d'&#234;tre un jeu, mais il existe effectivement un jeu de carte qui porte le m&#234;me nom ... :rateau:

par contre les versions post 2.0 &#233;taient gratuites


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir !!... Parmis toutes les connaissances que j'ai sur les Macs, Hypercard n'e fait pas partie. Pourtant, c'est pas la première fois que j'en entends parler. 

Alors, c'est quoi cette histoire de piles et d'Hypercard ?

Merci de mettre une flame dans ma lanterne  rose


----------



## tantoillane (7 Janvier 2007)

tu as sur wikipedia de bonnes expliquations

dailleurs je m'excuse de mon erreur, hypercard est gratuit au del&#224; de la version 2, tu peux le t&#233;l&#233;charger ici par exemple


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Janvier 2007)

Tiens... &#231;a tombe &#224; Pic : Je cherchait un langage de programmation pour mes heures perdures sur mon palourde, qui est rest&#233; &#224; la tra&#238;ne (OS 9)

Merci bien &#224; toi !


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tiens... ça tombe à Pic : Je cherchait un langage de programmation pour mes heures perdures sur mon palourde, qui est resté à la traîne (OS 9)
> 
> Merci bien à toi !



Dommage j'ai déjà donné mon ancien CodeWarrior


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> tu as sur wikipedia de bonnes expliquations
> 
> dailleurs je m'excuse de mon erreur, hypercard est gratuit au delà de la version 2, tu peux le télécharger ici par exemple



Merci beaucoup, je l'ignorais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

vilesermes a dit:


> Je recherche le programme FileMaker Pro 2.1 pour PC, qui se trouvait sur le même cd que celui pour Mac. Si quelqu'un pouvait me le fournir, je lui en serais reconnaissant. Soit contre paiement soit en échange d'un ancien programme Mac pour système 9. Merci d'avance.
> Je pourrais l'échanger éventuellement contre la disquette de Fontastic Plus, Bitmap font editor, d'Altsys, que je viens de retrouver



Tu as regardé tes MP (Messages Privés) récemment ?


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

apres quelques explications sur ma demande de passer de OS 8 à OS X, je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de passer pas OS 9 d'abord...

Quelqu'un aurait-il un CD d'installation de Classic OS 9 ? C'est pour un iMac G3 Tangerine


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as regardé tes MP (Messages Privés) récemment ?



Ah un MP, ça doit être sympa ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Janvier 2007)

Et moi,
bonjour quand même,
je cherche à acheter ou trocquer Panther sur cd pour mon bon imac G3,
je rève ! 
car sans le net à la maison il m'est impossible d'acheter sur Ebay !
(hier je me suis fait souffler les 3 cd par un autre ebayeur...)
merçi :rateau:
patrick


----------



## vilesermes (14 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as regardé tes MP (Messages Privés) récemment ?


Excuse-moi, Pascal, je n'avais pas vu ton message privé. Je surveillais ma boîte courriel et pas les messages privés Je t'adresse ce que tu demandes tout de suite et je te remercie d'avance, à charge de revanche JMB. Vilesermes.
(J'ai essayé de t'envoyer ma réponse en message privé, mais j'ai obtenu le message suivant:
To be able to send PMs your post count must be 5 or greater.
Your post count is 1 momentarily and you can send PMs to Staff only.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

vilesermes a dit:


> Excuse-moi, Pascal, je n'avais pas vu ton message priv&#233;. Je surveillais ma bo&#238;te courriel et pas les messages priv&#233;s&#8230; Je t'adresse ce que tu demandes tout de suite et je te remercie d'avance, &#224; charge de revanche&#8230; JMB. Vilesermes.
> (J'ai essay&#233; de t'envoyer ma r&#233;ponse en message priv&#233;, mais j'ai obtenu le message suivant:
> To be able to send PMs your post count must be 5 or greater.
> Your post count is 1 momentarily and you can send PMs to Staff only.)



Ah, ben vi, faut avoir cinq posts dans la partie "publique" au compteur pour pouvoir adresser des MP aux autres membres, *mais je pensais que les modos faisaient partie du staff* :sick: :mouais:. J'attend ton envoi. 


EDIT : C'est corrig&#233;, en fait c'&#233;tait une mesure provisoire qui visait &#224; prot&#233;ger les modos d'un troll particuli&#232;rement malfaisant, et qui avait &#233;t&#233; oubli&#233;e apr&#232;s la fin de la guerre. Les modos font de nouveau partie du staff pour les MP.


----------



## vilesermes (14 Janvier 2007)

J'ai plein de cédés qui accompagnaient divers magazines Mac, avec dedans plein de choses diverses et variées Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je peux lui adresser tout ça Ça concerne essentiellement le système 9, et moi je suis passé au 10 Avis aux amateurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

vilesermes a dit:


> J'ai plein de cédés qui accompagnaient divers magazines Mac, avec dedans plein de choses diverses et variées Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je peux lui adresser tout ça Ça concerne essentiellement le système 9, et moi je suis passé au 10 Avis aux amateurs



Oui, j'en ai une tapée aussi (période 1994 à 2003)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, j'en ai une tapée aussi (période 1994 à 2003)



Bonsoir,

Tout ce qui peut tourner sur os 9.2.1 m'interesse ... n'hésitez-pas à me contacter.



Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Si vous avez un cd de mac os 9 qui traine.....pour que je puisse utiliser sheepshaver sur mon macbook je serais bien intéressé.

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## vilesermes (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as regardé tes MP (Messages Privés) récemment ?



Merci infiniment Pascal, j'ai bien reçu ton envoi ce matin, et tu peux croire que ça a embelli ma journée, même si le ciel est couvert


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

vilesermes a dit:


> Merci infiniment Pascal, j'ai bien reçu ton envoi ce matin, et tu peux croire que ça a embelli ma journée, même si le ciel est couvert


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2007)

Un mp a du se perdre, pascal, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Un mp a du se perdre, pascal, non ?



Pas impossible, s'il est de toi, je n'ai rien depuis le 13 d&#233;cembre. Toutefois, j'ai beau faire attention lorsque je fais le m&#233;nage, j'ai pu en &#233;radiquer un qu'il ne fallait pas. Tu peux pr&#233;ciser, STP, parce que malgr&#233; mes efforts, ma m&#233;moire sur ce sujet semble aussi "out" que mes MP.


EDIT : J'ai trouv&#233;, il ne s'est pas perdu, il n'a pas eu le temps de voir le jour. Je met un post-it sur mon &#233;cran, pour toi et Guytan (lui, c'est dans le fil du matos), faut que je trouve le temps de passer &#224; la poste, et en ce moment, c'est un peu compliqu&#233; (surbook&#233; :sick.


----------



## Vivid (23 Janvier 2007)

Harpadero a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tout ce qui peut tourner sur os 9.2.1 m'interesse ... n'hésitez-pas à me contacter.
> 
> ...



vraiment tout? alors=>http://010.free.fr/menuexpli.html ou  =>http://010.free.fr/desertez.html

:love:


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas impossible, s'il est de toi, je n'ai rien depuis le 13 décembre. Toutefois, j'ai beau faire attention lorsque je fais le ménage, j'ai pu en éradiquer un qu'il ne fallait pas. Tu peux préciser, STP, parce que malgré mes efforts, ma mémoire sur ce sujet semble aussi "out" que mes MP.



Je crois que c'est toi qui devait me "mp" 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> melaure a dit:
> 
> 
> > Populous II et X-Files, c'est toujours dispo ?
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui devait me "mp"



Vi, regarde, j'avais édité mon post. Je m'en occupe dès que cette foutue gestion de stocks est terminée !


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, regarde, j'avais édité mon post. Je m'en occupe dès que cette foutue gestion de stocks est terminée !



[mode Diabolo et Satanas]Ha je n'avais pas réalisé que tu avais un entrepot ! [/mode Diabolo et Satanas]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

La gestion de stocks, c'est pas pour mon entrep&#244;t, mais pour l'usine d'un de mes clients, d'o&#249; une date limite de livraison, et pr&#233;vue assez serr&#233;e. en plus


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La gestion de stocks, c'est pas pour mon entrepôt, mais pour l'usine d'un de mes clients, d'où une date limite de livraison, et prévue assez serrée. en plus



Pas de soucis, prend ton temps, c'est pas urgent. Et tu as raison faut les soigner un peu ses clients


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de soucis, prend ton temps, c'est pas urgent. Et tu as raison faut les soigner un peu ses clients



Bon, finalement, je te met que X-Files, parce que Populous II, pô la peine de gaspiller les timbres 

Je vais à la poste, la suite par MP


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, finalement, je te met que X-Files, parce que Populous II, pô la peine de gaspiller les timbres
> 
> Je vais à la poste, la suite par MP



En effet il y a même la doc. Impec !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

bonjour, 
je cherche un logiciel d'architecture pour "fabriquer" ma future maison :rateau: 


je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bonjour,
> je cherche un logiciel d'architecture pour "fabriquer" ma future maison :rateau:
> 
> 
> je vous remercie d'avance



Essaie donc celui ci, ma princess, il est gratuit, et de l'avis de certains, pas trop mal.


----------



## bidouilleman (18 Mars 2007)

*bonsoir *

*je suis sur imac g3 266 et imac g3 450 os9.2.2 et os x 10.2:8 *

[SIZE=-1]*Si vous avez des livres,doc ect voir cd 10.3 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]à *petit prix* ?ou *grados*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=-1]CA M'INTERESSE
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]*Milles Merci*[/SIZE]​


----------



## FdeB (21 Mars 2007)

ICI


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> ICI



Difficile de lire les noms sur les disquettes. Ceci dit un FreeHand et un Ragtime de la génération de mon LC ne me déplairait pas. Tu ne fais vraiment pas d'envois ?


----------



## melaure (19 Avril 2007)

Dommage collat&#233;ral

Sinon moi je suis preneur pour des Living Books de Broderbund. Les deux que j'ai plaisent beaucoup &#224; la ni&#232;ce de ma compagne


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2007)

Et ce sont lesquels ? L'anniversaire d'Arthur et le lièvre et la tortue ?


----------



## melaure (19 Avril 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Et ce sont lesquels ? L'anniversaire d'Arthur et le lièvre et la tortue ?



Comment tu as deviné !!!   

Le lièvre et la tortue est excellent je trouve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Dommage collatéral
> 
> Sinon moi je suis preneur pour des Living Books de Broderbund. Les deux que j'ai plaisent beaucoup à la nièce de ma compagne





guytantakul a dit:


> Et ce sont lesquels ? L'anniversaire d'Arthur et le lièvre et la tortue ?





melaure a dit:


> Comment tu as deviné !!!
> 
> Le lièvre et la tortue est excellent je trouve.



C'est sous "Classic, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est sous "Classic, ça ? :mouais:



Oui tout à fait, mais ça tourne sans problème même sur mon PB HD, le dernier G4 ...


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2007)

:rose: (Je réitère dans le bon fil,):rose: 

Si jamais quelqu'un a Mac OS 8.1 sur disquettes, je suis intéressé pour un powerbook antique (c'est pour une école).
Merci.


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> :rose: (Je réitère dans le bon fil,):rose:
> 
> Si jamais quelqu'un a Mac OS 8.1 sur disquettes, je suis intéressé pour un powerbook antique (c'est pour une école).
> Merci.



Ca n'existe pas Mac OS 8.1 en disquettes ... enfin j'en ai jamais vu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> :rose: (Je réitère dans le bon fil,):rose:
> 
> Si jamais quelqu'un a Mac OS 8.1 sur disquettes, je suis intéressé pour un powerbook antique (c'est pour une école).
> Merci.





melaure a dit:


> Ca n'existe pas Mac OS 8.1 en disquettes ... enfin j'en ai jamais vu.



Mac OS 8.1, je ne sais pas, mais Mac OS 8.0, de mémoire (j'ai donné le CD l'an passé avec le PM 5500), il y a sur le CD de quoi générer une ou des disquettes. Le hic, c'est que je ne me souviens plus si c'est une disquette de démarrage ou un jeu de disquettes d'install


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2007)

Peut-être un disque de secours, mais je doute fortement pour l'install. En plus il faut bien 40 disquettes vu la taille de Mac OS 8.1... 

C'est bien pour ça que depuis le 7.6 et même certain 7.5.x, Mac OS est livré sur CD


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2007)

Bon alors je vais devoir trouver un lecteur de CD externe branch&#233; en SCSI. On peut booter l&#224;-dessus ? Pour installer, donc&#8230; ?


----------



## tantoillane (24 Avril 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Le soft, c'est dans le fil à côté
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134114



Le matos c'est dans le fil à côté  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127787&page=45

  

Non, plus sérieusement je crois que FdeB en a peut-être encore, je ne sais pas. Tu peux aller voir sa petite liste (qui n'est peut-être plus à jour)​


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Non, plus s&#233;rieusement je crois que FdeB en a peut-&#234;tre encore, je ne sais pas. Tu peux aller voir sa petite liste (qui n'est peut-&#234;tre plus &#224; jour)


 
Quand je relis mon post j'ai envie de me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je raconte n'importe quoi. 





Berthold a dit:


> Bon alors je vais devoir trouver un lecteur de CD externe branch&#233; en SCSI.


 J'aurais pu rajouter : &#171;&#8230;dans mon bordel.&#187;
Donc j'en ai un, mais je voulais savoir si on peut d&#233;marrer sur du SCSI.  No problem ? On presse la touche C et pis c'est tout ?


----------



## tantoillane (24 Avril 2007)

la par contre, je n'en sais trop rien, je pense que oui, &#224; conditon que dans le cas ou tu as plusieurs lecteurs, celui dans lequel est le CD est le plus petit num&#233;ro de cha&#238;ne SCSI des lecteurs.
 Mais je dois avouer que j'ai du mal avec le SCSI.Si tu en as un, tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de mal &#224; essayer. (&#224; condition d'avoir le CD)


----------



## OrdinoMac (24 Avril 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Donc j'en ai un, mais je voulais savoir si on peut démarrer sur du SCSI.  No problem ? On presse la touche C et pis c'est tout ?




Essaie avec la combinaison de touches : Alt-Pomme-Maj-effacement arrière - n° scsi du lecteur de cd, mais ça dépend du powerbook, c'est lequel ton antique powerbook ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

Les PowerBook, je ne sais pas, mais du temps de mon 5500, j'avais un graveur SCSI externe, je pouvais booter sur CD indiff&#233;remment du lecteur interne (N&#176;3) ou du graveur (N&#176;2). Bien entendu, j'utilisait la fameuse extension "Toast CD Reader", faute de quoi, le graveur


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Essaie avec la combinaison de touches : Alt-Pomme-Maj-effacement arrière - n° scsi du lecteur de cd, mais ça dépend du powerbook, c'est lequel ton antique powerbook ?


C'est un PowerBook 520c, mais il n'est pas encore en ma possession, je prenais un peu d'avance : on va me l'envoyer. Il tourne actuellement sous *système 7*, que je connais bien, mais je ne cache pas qu'un *système 8* ne gâcherait pas mon confort d'utilisation  

À votre avis, (sans extension Toast), la machine devrait reconnaître un lecteur SCSI dès le démarrage, sachant que je n'aurai qu'un seul périphérique branché ?

*Quoique* - le disque dur interne est en SCSI, ça peut me poser des problèmes, ça ? Un dd interne est forcément en un n° de chaîne précis, ou ça aussi je peux le paramétrer ?

(Comment ça, je déborde du fil ? Ah bon ? :rose:  J'avoue qu'il y a plusieurs années que je ne me suis pas occupé de SCSI, et que ça ne m'a jamais bien passionné:rose: :rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est un PowerBook 520c, mais il n'est pas encore en ma possession, je prenais un peu d'avance : on va me l'envoyer. Il tourne actuellement sous *syst&#232;me 7*, que je connais bien, mais je ne cache pas qu'un *syst&#232;me 8* ne g&#226;cherait pas mon confort d'utilisation&#8230;



Faut voir ce qu'il a comme Ram, avec 20 ou 36 Mo de Ram, &#231;a peut le faire sous OS 8.1, mais en dessous (4, 8 ou 12, mieux vaut garder le 7.5.5, ou se limiter &#224; un 7.6.1. Toutefois, note que les principaux d&#233;fauts du 7.5.5 ne se manifestaient que sur des Mac PPC, avec le 68LC40 du PB 520c, c'&#233;tait un assez bon syst&#232;me.



Berthold a dit:


> &#192; votre avis, (sans extension Toast), la machine devrait reconna&#238;tre un lecteur SCSI d&#232;s le d&#233;marrage, sachant que je n'aurai qu'un seul p&#233;riph&#233;rique branch&#233; ?
> 
> *Quoique* - le disque dur interne est en SCSI, &#231;a peut me poser des probl&#232;mes, &#231;a ? Un dd interne est forc&#233;ment en un n&#176; de cha&#238;ne pr&#233;cis, ou &#231;a aussi je peux le param&#233;trer ?
> 
> (Comment &#231;a, je d&#233;borde du fil ? Ah bon ? :rose:  J'avoue qu'il y a plusieurs ann&#233;es que je ne me suis pas occup&#233; de SCSI, et que &#231;a ne m'a jamais bien passionn&#233;&#8230;:rose: :rose: )



Deux d&#233;tails importants : 

-1) L'extension toast est indispensable pour un graveur (sans elle Mac OS ne permet pas &#224; un graveur de lire des CD, bizarre, hein ! :mouais, mais ne sert &#224; rien dans le cas d'un lecteur.

-2) Le N&#176; SCSI : dans le cas d'un disque SCSI interne, tu r&#232;gle ton lecteur sur le N&#176; 3 et tu es tranquille, Apple &#224; toujours r&#233;serv&#233; ce N&#176; aux lecteurs optiques (internes ou externes). Le disque interne occupe en principe le N&#176; 1 (on peut pas le changer), et la carte m&#232;re, le N&#176; 7, le reste est libre (ou alors, c'&#233;tait 0 et 6, j'ai un trou, l&#224.

N'oublie pas le bouchon de terminaison, si ton lecteur externe n'a pas de terminaison int&#233;gr&#233;e).


----------



## melaure (25 Avril 2007)

Excellent conseils, Pascal.

Sa config est assez proche de mon LCIII dopé au 68040/66. Et en effet 32Mo c'est bien avec OS 8, surtout en désactivant la mémoire virtuelle ce qui evite le swap sur le DD (pas terrible sur Mac OS 8).


----------



## tantoillane (25 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'extension toast est indispensable pour un graveur (sans elle Mac OS ne permet pas à un graveur de lire des CD, bizarre, hein ! :mouais, mais ne sert à rien dans le cas d'un lecteur.




Tiens, un de mes vieux problèmes mis de côté depuis longtemps, que voilà aujourd'hui résolu


----------



## OrdinoMac (25 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le disque interne occupe en principe le N° 1 (on peut pas le changer), et la carte mère, le N° 7, le reste est libre (ou alors, c'était 0 et 6, j'ai un trou, là).



ma mémoire du scsi est bien loin mais sjmsb le n° du disque intern est 0 et celui de la carte mère est bien 7.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2007)

Tu as raison, le SCSI, c'est 7 p&#233;riph&#233;riques, donc 8 N&#176; puisque la carte m&#232;re (ou la carte SCSI) en prend un.


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2007)

Donne contre enveloppe timbrée les jeux suivants qui étaient livrés avec Univers Mac :
Prisoner of ice
Alone in the Dark 1, 2, 3
Karma
Chaos
Réponse en Mp de préférence.

@+


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Si quelqu'un a ça : 

je cherche Mac OS 9 en CD, version boite. C'est pour installer un PowerBook G3 à neuf, je n'ai pas les CDs d'origine. 
Ou Mac OS 10.1, ça pourrait passer je pense (PPC G3, 233 Mhz, 128 mo ram).


Merci à vous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou Mac OS 10.1, ça pourrait passer je pense (PPC G3, 233 Mhz, 128 mo ram).



10.1 sur un G3/233, ça va ramer un max, à ce compte, mieux vaudrait un 10.2, mais avec 128 Mo supplémentaires au moins.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 10.1 sur un G3/233, ça va ramer un max, à ce compte, mieux vaudrait un 10.2, mais avec 128 Mo supplémentaires au moins.




Et 10.0, ça irait ?

Mais sinon, Mac OS 9, ça m'ira très bien aussi. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et 10.0, &#231;a irait ?
> 
> Mais sinon, Mac OS 9, &#231;a m'ira tr&#232;s bien aussi. :love:



Le probl&#232;me, avec 10.1, c'est que &#231;a rame. 10.0, c'est encore pire.  OS X &#224; commenc&#233; &#224; &#234;tre vraiment r&#233;actif avec Jaguar, et surtout Panther, mais l&#224;, sur un G3 beige, oublie !


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Ah OK.  

Bon alors, je me contenterais de Mac OS 9. Je voudrais r&#233;installer parce qu'il y a un bordel monstre et que les plantages vont bon train. Alors, je fais refaire tout &#224; neuf d&#232;s que j'aurais un CD. 


A propos, ce n'est pas un G3 beige.  Juste un PowerBook G3.  Je ne suis pas le m&#234;me que dans le fil "Dons de mac".


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2007)

10,3 marche assez bien sur mon PowerBook G3, du moins quand il avait 256 Mo de Ram. La une des barrette de 128 vient de me l&#226;cher et il se comporte n&#233;anmoins pas trop mal avec pour le moment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> 10,3 marche assez bien sur mon PowerBook G3, du moins quand il avait 256 Mo de Ram. La une des barrette de 128 vient de me lâcher et il se comporte néanmoins pas trop mal avec pour le moment.



Oui, mais sur un bronze, c'est un peu moins étriqué, point de vue puissance (333 ou 400 Mhz)


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Oui, mon PowerBook G3 ne fait que 233 Mhz...  

Et avec 128 de ram, on ne peut pas espérer des miracles. Je vais en rester à Mac OS 9 je pense. Donc, je suis preneur d'un OS 9 si vous avez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, mon PowerBook G3 ne fait que 233 Mhz...
> 
> Et avec 128 de ram, on ne peut pas espérer des miracles. Je vais en rester à Mac OS 9 je pense. Donc, je suis preneur d'un OS 9 si vous avez.



Là, je viens de réaliser, je n'ai pas d'OS 9, mais si tu veux, j'ai un CD d'install d'origine de PB 233 (OS 8.5.1 de mémoire, donc, avec la mise à jour tu pourrais déjà avoir un 8.6).


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Et c'est vraiment diff&#233;rent de Mac OS 9 ?

Et mais si c'est un CD d'install d'une machine, &#231;a marchera sur la mienne pour une clean install ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et c'est vraiment différent de Mac OS 9 ?
> 
> Et mais si c'est un CD d'install d'une machine, ça marchera sur la mienne pour une clean install ?



Ben oui, vu que c'est le CD d'install de *la même* machine 

Entre 8.6 et 9, il n'y a pas tant de différence que ça. 8.6 est déjà très stable, dispose déjà du noyau de mémoire protégée, il gère aussi l'USB. Très peu de logiciels qui tournent sous 9 ne tournent pas sous 8.6 (et ceux là, en général ne tournent que sous 9.2.2, comme le client MSN, par exemple).


----------



## tantoillane (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, vu que c'est le CD d'install de *la même* machine
> 
> Entre 8.6 et 9, il n'y a pas tant de différence que ça. 8.6 est déjà très stable, dispose déjà du noyau de mémoire protégée, il gère aussi l'USB. Très peu de logiciels qui tournent sous 9 ne tournent pas sous 8.6 (et ceux là, en général ne tournent que sous 9.2.2, comme le client MSN, par exemple).




Il gère l'USB 1 mais pas 2 il me semble ... (imprimante ... )


----------



## guytantakul (19 Mai 2007)

Pas moins ni plus que le 9. L'usb2 n'existait pas à l'époque.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

L'USB m'importe guère : il n'y a pas de ports USB de toute façon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'USB m'importe guère : il n'y a pas de ports USB de toute façon.



Ben sur mon WallStreet, j'ai deux ports USB et deux Firewire (ces derniers ne fonctionnant que sous OS X pour des raisons non encore élucidées).

En effet, cette machine permet de recevoir deux cartes PCMCIA (aussi appelées PC-Cards), ce qui ouvre bien des horizons.

Toutefois, le mien est un 266 doté de 512 Mo de Ram et d'un disque dur de 40 Go, ce qui fait qu'il abrite trois systèmes : Mac OS 8.6 (pour les vieux softs qui ne tournent plus sous 9.2.2), Mac OS 9.2.2 et Mac OS X 10.2.8.

Mais si tu parviens à trouver une carte USB 1.1, ça marche nickel sous 8.6 :


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Ah OK, donc avec une carte PCM, ça marche. Mais en standard, je veux dire intégrer directement à la coque, il n'y en a pas. 
Boh, de toute façon, je n'ai pas l'intention de brancher quoi que ce soit dessus, à part le clavier, et un câble éthernet.   C'est juste un ordi de dépannage, je ne vais pas en faire une bête de course... 




D'ailleurs, je cherche aussi une batterie pour ce portable, cella que j'ai est morte, mais ce n'est pas le bon fil, j'y vais...  


A propos, le mien, c'est bien un G3 Wallstreet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je cherche aussi une batterie pour ce portable, cella que j'ai est morte, mais ce n'est pas le bon fil, j'y vais...



Ah, là, je n'en ai pas.



julrou 15 a dit:


> A propos, le mien, c'est bien un G3 Wallstreet.



Le mien aussi (évolution "PDQ" de septembre 98, pour être précis)


----------



## tantoillane (19 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Pas moins ni plus que le 9. L'usb2 n'existait pas à l'époque.





Même 9.2.2 ? Il me semblait avoir lu que c'était un avantage de cette mise à jour :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Même 9.2.2 ? Il me semblait avoir lu que c'était un avantage de cette mise à jour :mouais:



Nan, aucune version "non X" de Mac OS ne gère l'USB2.


----------



## tantoillane (19 Mai 2007)

alors je m'incline


----------



## philoumg (25 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une version de linocolor qui gère les scanner heilderberg (circon et linotype)

A+
Philippe


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Donne contre enveloppe timbrée les jeux suivants qui étaient livrés avec Univers Mac :
> Prisoner of ice
> Alone in the Dark 1, 2, 3
> Karma
> ...



Je viens aussi de retrouver :
Adobe Photodeluxe 1.0 et 2.0
adobe PageMill 3.0
Norton Personal firewall 2.0


----------



## Superparati (31 Juillet 2007)

je suis à la recherche de TextBridge un logiciel de reconnaissance de caractère compatible avec les scanner Apple et sont logiciels. Je n'arrive pas à me le procurer sachant que ce n'est pas un logiciel que je peux trouver dans le commerce je m'adresse à vous.
Dans la même lancé je cherche photoshop 4, le mien ne marche plus 

merci pour les éventuels dont!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

Norton Anti Virus 5 complet (avec la boite, les papelards et tout et tout) cherche un nouvel utilisateur. (-> MP)


----------



## rhodmac (9 Septembre 2007)

Est-ce que qqun aurait un original de STUDIO/32 par hasard
c'est un soft de dessin d'E. Arts datant de 1991/1992

en fait c'est le portage sur Mac du célèbre Deluxe Paint sur Commodore AMIGA

merci


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2007)

Si ça peut aider qqun j'ai retrouvé *pour IMAC DV:* 

CD de restauration de logiciels version 9.0.3

CD d'install de logiciels version 9.0.3

>>MP

à +


----------



## redpifou (17 Octobre 2007)

Logitech Catchword Pro, logiciel de reconnaissance de caractère. Sur disquettes, boîte (abimée), notices. 
Bon, c'est vieux, çà peut tourner sous MacOs 6.
Moi je l'utilisais sur un Performa 6300, OS 8.6 et un scanner Agfa scsi.


----------



## Superparati (18 Octobre 2007)

Possible de l'utiliser avec le logiciel de scanner Apple?
AppleOnescanner (ce que j'utilise) avec le scanner Apple sous Os 8

Étant donné que je ne trouve pas le logiciel textbridge

Cordialement


----------



## redpifou (18 Octobre 2007)

Il me semble que les scanners Apple &#233;taient farbriqu&#233;s par HP (je peux me tromper).
Bref &#231;a devrait fonctionner , System Requirements : Apple, HP Scanjet, Sanjet plus, Microtek or compatible flatbed scanners


----------



## Superparati (19 Octobre 2007)

je serais d'avis pour essayer


----------



## LC475 (27 Octobre 2007)

Je vous propose :
- les 3 disquettes de NortonAntiVirus 5
- la boîte "Echange PC/Macintosh" (avec les disquettes)
- la boîte "Prince of Persia 2" (avec le cd rom)
- la boîte "Clavissimo" (avec le cd rom)

NB : les boîtes sont en très bon état


----------



## Wargames (4 Novembre 2007)

Pascal,
Puis-je me permettre de te demander où en est la liste des vieux logiciels ? Je n'ai pas vu de mise à jour récente...
En particulier, reste-t-il des jeux ?
Merci pour ta réponse.
David


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2007)

Tu en as un juste au dessus, de jeu. En ce qui me concerne, la liste en est rest&#233;e au stade de mon dernier r&#233;cap, et de m&#233;moire, oui, il me reste aussi quelques jeux.


----------



## Wargames (5 Novembre 2007)

LC 475, 
Je suis intéressé par PoP II.
Par ailleurs, qu'apporte Echange PC/Mac par rapport au TdB du même nom ?
A quoi sert Clavissimo ?

Pascal,
Je suis remonté jusqu'à la page 7 pour trouver le dernier récap' : si j'ai bien compris, il reste IndyCar Racing et X-files est parti ?

David


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

Wargames a dit:


> Par ailleurs, qu'apporte Echange PC/Mac par rapport au TdB du m&#234;me nom ?



Rien, c'est juste qu'&#224; une &#233;poque, ce TdB n'&#233;tait pas fourni en s&#233;rie (l'&#233;poque du syst&#232;me 6 et plus ancien, je crois)



Wargames a dit:


> A quoi sert Clavissimo ?



De m&#233;moire &#224; apprendre la frappe clavier avec tous tes doigts



Wargames a dit:


> Pascal,
> Je suis remont&#233; jusqu'&#224; la page 7 pour trouver le dernier r&#233;cap' : si j'ai bien compris, il reste IndyCar Racing et X-files est parti ?
> 
> David



Oui, XFiles est parti, ainsi qu'IndyCar Racing (mais ce dernier, je l'ai offert au grenier du Mac, tu devrais donc pouvoir le retrouver), mais il m'en reste d'autres. A vue de nez : 

- Imperialisme
- Comanche (simu h&#233;licopt&#232;re de combat)
- Alone in the dark (2 ex de l'opus 1, mais un seul avec la doc, et 1 doc du 2 mais plus le jeu, pas compris l&#224; :rateau


----------



## LC475 (5 Novembre 2007)

Merci Pascal d'avoir répondu pour moi 
Pour Prince Of Persia, j'ai noté ta réservation : reste à m'envoyer un mp pour régler les modalités.


----------



## Wargames (6 Novembre 2007)

LC475,
Merci pour PoP II. Suite en MP.


Pascal,
Merci pour tes réponses.
N'ai pas trouvé IndyCar sur le Grenier, mais c'est pas grave, je me suis rattrapé avec Lode Runner 1 et 2 (je sais, ça n'a rien à voir !).

Suis intéressé également par Comanche et AitD 1 (avec doc). Juste pour savoir, les jeux sont-ils en boîte (si oui, tant mieux !) ? Peux-tu me communiquer taille et affranchissement de l'enveloppe ? (Et, accessoirement, nom et adresse ?). Merci.

David


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2007)

Wargames a dit:


> Pascal,
> Merci pour tes réponses.
> N'ai pas trouvé IndyCar sur le Grenier, mais c'est pas grave, je me suis rattrapé avec Lode Runner 1 et 2 (je sais, ça n'a rien à voir !).



Effectivement, elle ne l'a pas encore mis en ligne. Par contre, il y a son frère jumeau "Nascar Racing" (même moteur, mêmes possibilités, mais stock cars au lieu de monoplaces, ou le contraire, je ne sais plus trop) qui l'est, lui.



Wargames a dit:


> Suis intéressé également par Comanche et AitD 1 (avec doc). Juste pour savoir, les jeux sont-ils en boîte (si oui, tant mieux !) ? Peux-tu me communiquer taille et affranchissement de l'enveloppe ? (Et, accessoirement, nom et adresse ?). Merci.
> 
> David



Non, pas en boites, juste les CD (et la doc pour AitD). A mon avis, le poids total doit être (sans l'enveloppe) autour des 100 g (c'est la doc qui pèse), mieux vaut donc tabler sur le tarif 100 à 250 g. Je t'envoie un MP pour te dire où m'envoyer ça.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2007)

Yep ! 
Nascar racing '95 = super jeu de simu d'il y a 10 ans (presque 13 en fait)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Qui me donnent Leopard ? :rateau:


----------



## FdeB (6 Novembre 2007)

sur Place Paris Pépublique :
Retrospect 3.0 dans sa boite sur disquette
Painter 5.0 sur CD
Avid VideoShop 2.0
Video Director 2.0
Marathon (le jeux) sur disquette
le commissaire c'est vous, jeux sur CD Mac/PC


----------



## charliegironde (18 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir

je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrai me donner MAC OS 9 , svp;
c'est urgent.

merci


----------



## onrem (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

on viens de me donner un vieux imac g3 400MHZ et j'aimerai le formatter
mais la personne n'avait plus le cd de mac OS 9

est ce que l'un d'entre vous en aurait encore un????


merci d'avance...


Mets jamais ton email dans la partie publique d'un forum, malheureux ! Les bots des spammeurs guettent en permanence !​


----------



## tantoillane (21 Novembre 2007)

onrem a dit:


> onrem [point] neo [at] gmail [point] com



Tu vas te faire spamer


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens aussi de retrouver :
> Adobe Photodeluxe 1.0 et 2.0
> adobe PageMill 3.0
> Norton Personal firewall 2.0


Et aussi :
Adobe Photoshop 3.0.5 LE


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,


Je cède les jeux ci-après:

- Paris 1313 (Le disparu de Notre-Dame)
- Dracula (Le Dernier Sanctuaire)
- Jerusalem (Les trois chemins de la Ville Sainte)
- Mystère au palais d'été 
- Louvre (L'Ultime malédiction)
- Meurtre au Manoir + Casse
- Egypte I et II.


Les frais d'envois sont à la charge du demandeur.


----------



## charliegironde (16 Janvier 2008)

*bonjour a tous et bonne année ( amour , gloire et iphone ....)*

je suis toujours a la recherche de mac os 9 pour ma palourde donc si quelqu'un a un original (note du modo : Original, OK, ça non, ici on peut pas !) via MP , je suis preneur .
merci d'avance.


----------



## mp_ (17 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je suis à la recherche (désespérée) de MacOS 7.6 pour mon bon vieux Mac IIvx. Peut-être quelqu'un pourra-t-il m'aider ?


----------



## tantoillane (17 Février 2008)

le système 7 n'est-il pas en libre service sur le site d'APPLE ?


----------



## gaban (17 Février 2008)

J' ai un adobe photoshop elements 1.0.1 en français/anglais/espagnol.
Il fonctionne sous classic uniquement.
Pour ceux qui sont sur toulouse.


----------



## mp_ (17 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> le système 7 n'est-il pas en libre service sur le site d'APPLE ?



Hélas, le 7.5.3 (et sa MàJ 7.5.5) uniquement


----------



## voyager007 (24 Février 2008)

Salut à tous, si jamais je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un carton plein de jeux pour Mac et dedans j'ai trouvé 
1 cd de mac os 7.6 en français
1 cd de mac os 8 en français
1 boîte contenant 1 cd mac os 9 avec Sherlock 2 et les manuels en français
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un prendre contact MP


----------



## Peter_Pan (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour
je suis à la recherche d'une version de Dreamweaver compatible avec OS X.4.
ou des conseils pour en trouver.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tantoillane (26 Février 2008)

voyager007 a dit:


> Salut à tous, si jamais je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un carton plein de jeux pour Mac et dedans j'ai trouvé
> 1 cd de mac os 7.6 en français
> 1 cd de mac os 8 en français
> 1 boîte contenant 1 cd mac os 9 avec Sherlock 2 et les manuels en français
> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un prendre contact MP




Tu donnes aussi les jeux  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu donnes aussi les jeux  ?



Dis donc, Antoine, t'as fini tes devoirs ?


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, Antoine, t'as fini tes devoirs ?






Bin, Euh,  c'est les vacances non ? Et puis un tournée à Paris pour voir la plus belle avenue du monde, et prend deux trois jeux, c'est bon pour ma culture


----------



## voyager007 (27 Février 2008)

Désolé pour les jeux, mais je les ai donné à des enfants...


----------



## rhodmac (29 Février 2008)

cherche Studio/8 et Studio/32 d'E? Arts


----------



## mp_ (1 Mars 2008)

voyager007 a dit:


> Désolé pour les jeux, mais je les ai donné à des enfants...



Bonjour, qu'en est-il des OS ? As-tu vu mon message privé ?

A bientôt


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Bonjour, qu'en est-il des OS ? As-tu vu mon message privé ?
> 
> A bientôt



Je lui avais aussi écris de suite pour le 7.6, mais il n'a jamais répondu ...


----------



## mp_ (4 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je lui avais aussi écris de suite pour le 7.6, mais il n'a jamais répondu ...



Apparemment le 7.6 est parti ... pas facile à avoir, celui-là


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Apparemment le 7.6 est parti ... pas facile à avoir, celui-là



tant pis.

Dommage qu'Apple ne libère pas tout ce qui est pré OS X. Ca ne leur sert plus du tout ...


----------



## voyager007 (4 Mars 2008)

Salut les gars, je suis désolé pour les messages mais je trouve compliqué pour les réponses en mp. J'ai toujours les programmes à disposition si jamais. Dans ce fourbi vous arrivez pas à avoir mon adresse  email pour voir comment on fait pour la suite. Merci


----------



## yanndelmas (5 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme pour les vieux Mac il faut de vieux logiciels, et que beaucoup d'entre nous ont sûrement des tas de vieux softs, j'insiste, *des originaux* qui ne leurs servent plus, je propose ce fil en parallèle à celui "Don de vieux Mac".
> 
> J'ouvre le bal avec quelques uns (j'en ai peut-être d'autres, mais va falloir que j'aille fouiller dans les réserves au garage). Donc, je donne à qui viens chercher :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir!
Je ne suis pas interessé, mais quand je vois une annonce "don",ça me donne envie de dire MERCI!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2008)

yanndelmas a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> Je ne suis pas interessé, mais quand je vois une annonce "don",ça me donne envie de dire MERCI!!



Ce qui est tout à ton honneur 

Ça serait quand même idiot de les jeter alors qu'il y a des amateurs/collectionneurs de Mac anciens qui peuvent les utiliser pour nourrir leurs bébés favoris


----------



## ArnaudCDLC (13 Mars 2008)

Je vais donner à un copain mon Powerbook 1400 et je dois avouer que cette proposition est sympa. Je recherche moi même Mac OS 9.1 pour passer de 9 à 9.2 !! et c'est difficile  à trouver. Alors bravo.. 
Arnaud


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

ArnaudCDLC a dit:


> Je vais donner à un copain mon Powerbook 1400 et je dois avouer que cette proposition est sympa. Je recherche moi même Mac OS 9.1 pour passer de 9 à 9.2 !! et c'est difficile  à trouver. Alors bravo..
> Arnaud



Euh, Mac OS 9.1 est une mise à jour "gratuite" applicable à tout MAc OS de la 9.0 à la 9.0.4 ou 5, ch'sais pu trop quelle était la dernière !  

Pas besoin d'autre chose pour passer de 9.0.x à 9.2.2, c'est tout en libre téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (à faire dans l'ordre : MàJ 9.1, puis MàJ 9.2.1, puis MàJ 9.2.2)


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mars 2008)

ArnaudCDLC a dit:


> Je vais donner à un copain mon Powerbook 1400 et je dois avouer que cette proposition est sympa. Je recherche moi même Mac OS 9.1 pour passer de 9 à 9.2 !! et c'est difficile  à trouver. Alors bravo..
> Arnaud



Oui, ce n'est qu'avec l'arrivée de OS X en version 10.2 que APPLE a décidé de faire payer les mises à jour mineures (avant ça marchait bien : un CD de 9.0, et zou on passe gratuitement à 9.2.2 avec le support de l'USB 2, de nombreux logiciels compatibles, ...) maintenant pour avoir spotlight, et deux trois bricoles en plus (10.3 => 10.4) faut payer.

   ​


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Oui, ce n'est qu'avec l'arrivée de OS X en version 10.2 que APPLE a décidé de faire payer les mises à jour mineures (avant ça marchait bien : un CD de 9.0, et zou on passe gratuitement à 9.2.2 avec le support de l'USB 2, de nombreux logiciels compatibles, ...) maintenant pour avoir spotlight, et deux trois bricoles en plus (10.3 => 10.4) faut payer.
> 
> ​



Mineur Panther ? Mineur Tiger ? Hé bé, tu as pas aller du voir plus loin que l'interface graphique


----------



## divoli (13 Mars 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Oui, ce n'est qu'avec l'arrivée de OS X en version 10.2 que APPLE a décidé de faire payer les mises à jour mineures (avant ça marchait bien : un CD de 9.0, et zou on passe gratuitement à 9.2.2 avec le support de l'USB 2, de nombreux logiciels compatibles, ...) maintenant pour avoir spotlight, et deux trois bricoles en plus (10.3 => 10.4) faut payer.
> 
> ​



Euh... Tu mélanges tout. 

D'abord OS 9.1 et 9.2 n'ont jamais été des mises-à-jour mineures. A l'époque, il fallait les payer. Depuis quelques années, et comme le signale Pascal 77 plus haut, Apple permet de faire ces màj gratuitement, à condition d'avoir au moins une licence d'OS 9. Cela a un caractère exceptionnel, probablement du à l'obsolescence d'OS 9.

Ensuite, Apple n'a jamais fait payer les mises-à-jour mineures.

OS 9.1, 9.2, (...)  10.3 et 10.4 sont des mises-à-jour majeures.


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ensuite, Apple n'a jamais fait payer les mises-à-jour mineures.
> 
> OS 9.1, 9.2, (...)  10.3 et 10.4 sont des mises-à-jour majeures.



T'es sûr de ton coup *divoli* ? 
J'ai rien payé pour passer du 9.0.4 au 9.2.2 en passant par le 9.1.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mars 2008)

Ppff, ok, je rentre chez moi .... 



 Non je plaisante, vous avez raison de me corrigé, je ne savais pas que ces mises à jour étaient payantes à l'époque où elles sont sorties


----------



## divoli (13 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> T'es sûr de ton coup *divoli* ?
> J'ai rien payé pour passer du 9.0.4 au 9.2.2 en passant par le 9.1.



Tu me fous des doutes, du coup. Il me semblait les avoir payées, mais je n'en suis plus absolument sûr, cela fait longtemps, tout ça...

Il faudrait confirmer, je ne voudrais pas dire des âneries, sur des versions de MacOS qui datent d'il y a 7-8 ans...


Pour le reste, à chaque version de OS 10.x, ce sont des mises-à-jour majeures, payantes. Ca c'est certain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Euh... Tu mélanges tout.



Il semblerait qu'il ne soit pas le seul  



divoli a dit:


> OS 9.1, 9.2, (...)  10.3 et 10.4 sont des mises-à-jour majeures.



10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3, 10.4 et 10.5 sont bien des versions majeures, *par contre, 9.1 et 9.2, non, elles n'ont jamais été des mises à jour payantes pour qui disposait d'une version 9.0.x.* A titre d'info, la mise à jour 9.1 était même fournie sur le CD d'Office 98, avec les 7.6.1, 8.1 et 8.6, si je ma mémoire ne me trompe pas (flemme de rechercher le dit CD au fond de mes tiroirs :rateau !


----------



## divoli (13 Mars 2008)

Bon ben désolé, c'est ma mémoire qui m'a joué des tours. 

Je me souviens de la 9.1 qui était très attendue; Apple lui avait d'ailleurs donnée un nom ("Fortissimo"; là j'ai vérifié), c'est peut-être cela qui m'a induit en erreur. 

Puis la 9.2 est arrivée, qui a perduré grâce notamment à l'environnement Classic au sein d'OS X, sur les Mac PPC jusqu'à Tiger.

Enfin bon, je m'arrête là, c'est hors-sujet.


----------



## Bernard53 (13 Mars 2008)

Ce qui a pu induire en erreur c'est le fait que le CD de Mac OS 9.1 était proposé contre modeste contribution correspondant simplement aux frais inhérents au CD comme simplement le pressage et surtout les frais d'envoi. Je confirme pour Fortissimo 

Salutations.


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Puis la 9.2 est arrivée, qui a perduré grâce notamment à l'environnement Classic au sein d'OS X, sur les Mac PPC jusqu'à Tiger.


9.1 est la dernière version d'un mac os destiné à tourner seul sur une machine. Les versions 9.2.x étaient destinées à améliorer Classic à partir de Mac OS X.


divoli a dit:


> Enfin bon, je m'arrête là, c'est hors-sujet.


Ah oui, tiens, c'est vrai.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> 9.1 est la dernière version d'un mac os destiné à tourner seul sur une machine. Les versions 9.2.x étaient destinées à améliorer Classic à partir de Mac OS X.



Ben nan :rateau: 9.2 apporte aussi des choses aux machines qui ne tournent pas sous X, comme, entre autres, la possibilité de faire cohabiter plusieurs dossiers systèmes sur une même partition (mais là, possibilité exportable vers des systèmes plus anciens, ça marche au moins jusqu'à 8.6, et sûrement jusqu'à 8.5, mais là j'ai pas testé), ou la possibilité d'utiliser MSN sans passer sous X (avec la 9.2.2).

Par ailleurs, il apportait aussi une chose essentielle pour nombre d'entre nous : la quasi disparition de la fameuse "erreur de la table des fichiers", qui nous a tant fait tourner en bourrique. :casse:

Donc, je conseille clairement de ne pas en rester à 9.1, à ceux qui installent un système 9. !


----------



## Oracle (3 Avril 2008)

Très sympathique initiative, c'est gentil de penser à nous!

Pascal, les guignols de l'info, je ne connais qu'une version CD pour PC, datant des années 1995. Tu sais si c'est la même?

Si c'est le cas, et que tu l'as toujours, ça m'intéresse fortement, parce que j'ai perdu mon exemplaire PC (quel idée de ranger le CD dans le livret ) ce qui me fend le coeur depuis des années, donc je serai ravis de le redécouvrir, et doublement en version Macintosh!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Très sympathique initiative, c'est gentil de penser à nous!
> 
> Pascal, les guignols de l'info, je ne connais qu'une version CD pour PC, datant des années 1995. Tu sais si c'est la même?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, et que tu l'as toujours, ça m'intéresse fortement, parce que j'ai perdu mon exemplaire PC (quel idée de ranger le CD dans le livret ) ce qui me fend le coeur depuis des années, donc je serai ravis de le redécouvrir, et doublement en version Macintosh!



Ah nan, c'était effectivement la version Mac (qui était, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent point, livrée en bundle, avec aussi Dædalus Encounter, avec les Performa 5200 en 94), mais c'est un des premiers à être parti !


----------



## Oracle (3 Avril 2008)

Pas très clair mon message, je voulais savoir si c'était le même jeu que la version PC, pas une même galette multiplateforme  donc c'était bien ça. Mais j'ai un siècle de retard, c'est trop tard, quelle tristesse!

Merci quand même


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, c'était effectivement la version Mac (qui était, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent point, livrée en bundle, avec aussi Dædalus Encounter, avec les Performa 5200 en 94), mais c'est un des premiers à être parti !



Hé oui, j'ai aussi revendu le mien il y a longtemps. Par contre j'ai gardé Monthy Python Sacrée Graal, même si c'est une version PC, parce que le Tetris avec des cadavres, le Mortal Kombat avec le chevalier noir, et le jeu de la fessée des vierges, c'est vraiment trop le délire !!!


----------



## fau6il (9 Avril 2008)

Voilà la liste de tout ce que j'ai enregistré en  Back-up sur un DD externe. Si cela peut intéresser qq'un!  

PageMaker 6.5
PhotoShop 6.0 et 7.0
AppleWorks 6.2.8
Acrobat 4.0
Système 9.2.1
QXP 4.04 PP
Toast 5.1.3
Stufflt Deluxe 7.0.1
ATM Deluxe 4.6.1
MyEyes 2.1.2
Tri-Calendrier 2.0.2
TechTool Pro 2.5
Norton Utilities 5.0 et 6.0
DiskWarrior ==> OS 9

Jeux: Computix 1.03 et Eric Solitaire Sample 2

@+


En Back-up ? :mouais: Tu expliques un peu, là ... rapport à la fin du titre de ce topic ?


----------



## PER180H (10 Avril 2008)

Moi, j'ai un MAC OS 8, dans sa boite d'origine, en bon état, complet, Contrôle Technique OK, toutes options.

Je ne sais pas quoi en faire, alors je veux bien le donner.


----------



## Oracle (10 Avril 2008)

*envoie un petit MP au cas où ce soit toujours d'actualité *

		 		 		 --------------------             
Et l'espoir qu'un jour tu nous rendra la joie...


----------



## Dimitri11 (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous!


Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un CD/DVD d'installation de Tiger pour PowerBook G3  ou   Tiger pour iMac G4??

merci à tous!

Dimitri11


----------



## tantoillane (27 Avril 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un CD/DVD d'installation de Tiger pour PowerBook G3  ou   Tiger pour iMac G4??
> ...




Tiger sur un PB G3, ca ne va pas laguer ?  Et puis Tiger se vend 45  sur les petites annonces  ....


----------



## Dimitri11 (28 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tiger sur un PB G3, ca ne va pas laguer ?  Et puis Tiger se vend 45  sur les petites annonces  ....



En principe, ça devrait tenir!
Je sais qu'il se trouve pour pas cher, le but est juste de l'avoir pour le moins cher possible, parce que je suis en train de le "réhabiliter" pour une copine étudiante qui veut en faire sa machine de travail...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> En principe, ça devrait tenir!



Panther serait quand même nettement plus réactif, il est aussi optimisé que Tiger, mais moins chargé en "tâches de fond", qui rendent Tiger beaucoup plus pataud sur de "petites" configs, et aussi bien plus gourmand en mémoire !



Dimitri11 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il se trouve pour pas cher, le but est juste de l'avoir pour le moins cher possible, parce que je suis en train de le "réhabiliter" pour une copine étudiante qui veut en faire sa machine de travail...



Oui, mais bon, ici, tu es dans "Classic Mac", et Tiger, c'est pas vraiment "classic", hein ! 

Et par ailleurs je rappelle que ce topic est fait pour ceux qui donnent des logiciels, pas pour ceux qui en cherchent !


----------



## Dimitri11 (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, ici, tu es dans "Classic Mac", et Tiger, c'est pas vraiment "classic", hein !



Oups...désolé:rose::rose:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et par ailleurs je rappelle que ce topic est fait pour ceux qui donnent des logiciels, pas pour ceux qui en cherchent !



Oups bis..désolé bis..:rose::rose:

et merci pour le conseil!

bref, je sors--->


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Tiens, à propos, je viens de retomber sur le dépliant de feue ma Stylus Photo 750, avec les CD et tout et tout (y compris donc les logiciels Mac (OS 9 et plus ancien) et PC qui étaient filés en Bundle avec. Si quelqu'un est intéressé ... MP


----------



## andrelilia (16 Mai 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Bonsoir Pascal,
> 
> En premier lieu, je te remercie pour ta démarche.
> 
> ...


andrelilia
Salut, je possede en efet un CD Mac OS 8.5 jamais utilisé dans son coffret; s'il t'interresse procède comme tu as dit pour l'envoi


----------



## OrdinoMac (19 Mai 2008)

andrelilia a dit:


> andrelilia
> Salut, je possede en efet un CD Mac OS 8.5 jamais utilisé dans son coffret; s'il t'interresse procède comme tu as dit pour l'envoi




Si c'est à moi que ça s'adresse, oui je n'ai toujours pas de vrai 8.5, je l'avoue.
Je peux t'envoyer un courrier pré-timbré, si j'ai ton adresse en mail perso.


----------



## andrelilia (20 Mai 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Si c'est à moi que ça s'adresse, oui je n'ai toujours pas de vrai 8.5, je l'avoue.
> Je peux t'envoyer un courrier pré-timbré, si j'ai ton adresse en mail perso.


désolé j'étais absnt
Voici mon adresse email:
<Outch nan, comme ça, t'aurais pas fini de te faire spammer, pis il risque pas de t'envoyer une enveloppe timbrée par mail ! 
Bon, comme tu peux pas lui envoyer de Message Privé (moins de 10 messages, tu ne peux en envoyer qu'aux modos), tu me transmets ton adresse *postale* par MP (clic sur mon pseudo, trois posts plus haut, puis "envoyer un message privé à ...), et je la lui ferais suivre !


----------



## mathiasb (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour j'ai en ma possession de nombreux cd de SVM MAC je compte me débarasser de tout ceux  ont plus de sept ans soit 38 Cd. Le plus vieux date de février 1997.

Je demande en échange juste les frais de port. Répondez moi via ce topic ou via les messages persos.



Excellente initiative, mais il y a un topic dédié pour ces opérations. J'y fusionne ton sujet !


----------



## Dimitri11 (25 Mai 2008)

fau6il a dit:


> Voilà la liste de tout ce que j'ai enregistré en  Back-up sur un DD externe. Si cela peut intéresser qq'un!
> 
> PageMaker 6.5
> PhotoShop 6.0 et 7.0
> ...



HEllo!

Dis, tu as encore ton Mac OS 9.2.1?
Si oui, il est universel ou réservé à un type de machine? POssible de l'envoyer en Suisse? Je te paie les frais de port s'il le faut!

Merci


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un jeu de disquettes (16) pour un *système 7* ainsi que toute la documentation papier et un Microsoft Works 2.0 (4 disquettes).


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un jeu de disquettes (16) pour un *système 7* ainsi que toute la documentation papier et un Microsoft Works 2.0 (4 disquettes).



Salut,

ton système 7, il est pour quelle machine ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ton système 7, il est pour quelle machine ?



Oups j'ai oublié de mentionner la machine !

Un macintosh classic de 1990.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Oups j'ai oublié de mentionner la machine !
> 
> Un macintosh classic de 1990.



Ah ben non alors... c'est plutôt pour un Performa 400, qu'il me faudrait


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2008)

Si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, en ce temps là, les systèmes n'étaient pas "taggés" pour une machine ou une famille de machine, ils marchaient sur toute la production de l'époque


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, en ce temps là, les systèmes n'étaient pas "taggés" pour une machine ou une famille de machine, ils marchaient sur toute la production de l'époque



C'est à dire que ça peut fonctionner sur un Performa 400 de... 1992 ?



Edit : je me suis laissé abusé par ma mémoire déjà défaillante. Ce n'est pas pour le Performa que j'en ai besoin, mais pour le LC 630. Mais le problème est toujours d'actualité : marche ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2008)

Sur un performa 400, il faut au minimum le 7.0.1, donc tu as une chance qu'il fonctionne (le 7.0 tout court j'en ai jamais vu).

Les LC et Performa 630, il leur faut au moins le 7.1.2 (en plus, en version "pro" si c'est un vraiment un LC 630, le 7.1.2 standard pour un Performa 630), et encore, avec un "enabler" (405, je crois), donc là, c'est mort, il ne te reste plus qu'à télécharger ça sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple !


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur un performa 400, il faut au minimum le 7.0.1, donc tu as une chance qu'il fonctionne (le 7.0 tout court j'en ai jamais vu).
> 
> Les LC et Performa 630, il leur faut au moins le 7.1.2 (en plus, en version "pro" si c'est un vraiment un LC 630, le 7.1.2 standard pour un Performa 630), et encore, avec un "enabler" (405, je crois), donc là, c'est mort, il ne te reste plus qu'à télécharger ça sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple !



Merci pour le lien ; 
Si je télécharge par exemple le système 7.5.3, ça peut fonctionner ? j'ai plus qu'à mettre ça sur disquette après ? D)


----------



## Dead head (4 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien ;
> Si je télécharge par exemple le système 7.5.3, ça peut fonctionner ? j'ai plus qu'à mettre ça sur disquette après ? D)



Bonne chance ! Mais j'ai un souvenir détestable du 7.5.3 sur un Performa 6400 : la pire version de l'OS d'Apple (que je suis depuis le Système 6)  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien ;
> Si je télécharge par exemple le système 7.5.3, ça peut fonctionner ? j'ai plus qu'à mettre ça sur disquette après ? D)



Ou sur un CD, ce ne sont pas des images de disquettes, mais une image de CD en 18 ou 19 morceaux. Si tu les mets sur disquettes, faudra tous les recopier sur le disque dur pour pouvoir t'en servir.



Dead head a dit:


> Bonne chance ! Mais j'ai un souvenir détestable du 7.5.3 sur un Performa 6400 : la pire version de l'OS d'Apple (que je suis depuis le Système 6)  .



Deux bemols :

1) Les bugs du système 7.5.x concernent surtout les Mac PPC, ces systèmes sont plus stables sur un Mac 680x0 (ce qui est le cas du sien : 68LC40).

2) Il peut aussi télécharger les 4 disquettes (l)à, par contre, mise sur disquette indispensable, seule la première image peut être utilisée depuis un CD ou le disque dur, pour les trois autres, ça va directement chercher sur le lecteur de disquette, sans alternative) de la mise à jour 7.5.5, qui ne marchait pas si mal sur un PPC, et même très bien sur un 680x0, et qui est d'ailleurs la seule version 7.5.x où la mémoire "cache disque" fonctionne.


----------



## mathiasb (14 Juin 2008)

Ça a pas l'air d'intéresser grand monde mes vieux cd de Svm mac.

Je vais meut etre les jeter ou les bazarder sur Ebay.


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien ;
> Si je télécharge par exemple le système 7.5.3, ça peut fonctionner ? j'ai plus qu'à mettre ça sur disquette après ? D)



Voila tout à fait. Dommage que tu ne sois pas déjà aux Gones, on aurait vu ça ensemble de visu vu que j'ai les archives sur CD et encore deux LC.

D'ailleurs mon LCIII est sous OS 8.1 ... c'est quand même mieux que le 7.5.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien ;
> Si je télécharge par exemple le système 7.5.3, ça peut fonctionner ? j'ai plus qu'à mettre ça sur disquette après ? D)





melaure a dit:


> Voila tout à fait. Dommage que tu ne sois pas déjà aux Gones, on aurait vu ça ensemble de visu vu que j'ai les archives sur CD et encore deux LC.
> 
> D'ailleurs mon LCIII est sous OS 8.1 ... c'est quand même mieux que le 7.5.



Attention, ce système esten fait une image de CD en 17 ou 18 segments, pas une série d'images disquettes ! Sur un Mac sans lecteur de CD, il faut copier tous les segments sur le disque dur pour monter l'image CD, puisdémarrer sur une disquette pour pouvoir l'installer.

Ensuite, il est préférable de télécharger les quatre images de disquettes de la mise à jour 7.5.5, qui améliore grandement la 7.5.3 (sur un Mac 680x0, la 7.5.5 est quasiment aussi stable que la 7.6.1, ce n'est que sur un PPC qu'elle pose encore quelques problèmes !).


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2008)

Dommage qu'Apple ne libère pas le 7.6 au 9.2. Je ne vois pas à quoi ça peut encore leur servir ...


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Voila tout à fait. Dommage que tu ne sois pas déjà aux Gones, on aurait vu ça ensemble de visu vu que j'ai les archives sur CD et encore deux LC.
> 
> D'ailleurs mon LCIII est sous OS 8.1 ... c'est quand même mieux que le 7.5.



Ahah !  
Ca m'attire encore un peu plus, alors...


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ahah !
> Ca m'attire encore un peu plus, alors...



Attention LCIII dopé au 68040 

Par contre il te faut trouver un don d'OS 8.1 si tu veux l'utiliser


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2008)

pack complet pour un Emac

comprenant: 

cd AHT v.1.2.1
cd MacOsx : install disc 1 et 2, version X.2
Restauration de logiciels de 1 à 4, pour OSX et OS 9

voilou, si ça intéresse qqun >>> MP

à+


----------



## media-numeric (12 Juillet 2008)

Donne Boite complète Corel draw suite 6 

CorelDraw 6
CorelDream  3D 6
Corel Artisan 6
Corel Texture 6

+

Corel PrintHouse 


**** à venir chercher sur place uniquement à MEAUX 77 ***


----------



## rhodmac (27 Juillet 2008)

je cherche le soft de dessin Studio/32 (et/ou Studio/16) d'Electronic Arts

on sait jamais, merci


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2008)

je donne photo photoshop éléments2 pour Mac 
iWork 5
IL life 6
Contactez moi en privé


----------



## Oracle (19 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Il peut aussi télécharger les 4 disquettes *(là, par contre, mise sur disquette indispensable, seule la première image peut être utilisée depuis un CD ou le disque dur, pour les trois autres, ça va directement chercher sur le lecteur de disquette, sans alternative)* de la mise à jour 7.5.5, qui ne marchait pas si mal sur un PPC, et même très bien sur un 680x0, et qui est d'ailleurs la seule version 7.5.x où la mémoire "cache disque" fonctionne.



Bonjour cher Pascal 77,

Je rebondis sur ce point, histoire de mettre à jour la bible "Pascal 77" pour simplifier la vie des prochaines âmes en peine : il existe en fait une alternative. La mise à jour 7.5.5 en 4 images disque est accompagnée d'une 5ème image disque appelée "NetInstall" qui permet d'installer la 7.5.5 sans avoir à passer par des disquettes physiques.

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...Country/Macintosh/System/System_7.5.5_Update/

Sinon bravo, merci encore pour vos explications toujours très précises qui m'ont fait gagner beaucoup de temps encore aujourd'hui. 

Oracle


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Sinon bravo, merci encore pour vos explications toujours très précises qui m'ont fait gagner beaucoup de temps encore aujourd'hui.
> 
> Oracle


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Août 2008)

hello !
dimanche matin à la déchèterie, 
un autre quinquas à mes cotés jetais (lui aussi) d'antiques mac LC,
je pille son *LC* *475* ( ram + DD ) et il me signale les disquettes déjà jetées dans une autre benne, l'employé trés sympha descend me le récupérer !
j'ai donc le jeu complet des disquettes d'origines pour les 475  enfin !
pour restaurer deux autres bécanes dans mon entourage,

Patrick JJ


----------



## FdeB (31 Août 2008)

CD à donner sur PARIS


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> CD à donner sur PARIS



Tiens, ça, ça m'intéresse. Je pense passer à Paris dans la semaine, mercredi probablement, et je crois dans ton quartier (République). Je termine en principe autours de midi et demi ou 13 H, tu me MP un point de RdV ?


----------



## indianajnes (17 Novembre 2008)

Donne

Microsoft Office 4 ( 27 disquettes)
MacOS 7,6 CD + -8- 8,5 ( boite sans CD ? doivent etre dans le coin)
FM Pro 2.1 Disquette et FM Pro 5.0 CD
Hellcat ( jeux d'avions)
First class Serveur (BBS)
modem Global Village +Global Fax
Norton utilities et disk lock
daedalus encouter , jeux avec Tia Carrere ( c'était une bonne à l'époque).
After dark simpson
SoftPC Insignia + Reply Ms dos

une centaine de CD-DVD svmmac, univers mac- et disquette golden


----------



## Zemou (27 Décembre 2008)

indianajnes, Deadalus Encounter m'interresse énormement (j'y ai passé un bon paquet d'heures sur ce jeu ! Nostalgie... ).
Tu es d'où ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (27 Décembre 2008)

indianajnes a dit:


> MacOS 7,6 CD + -8- 8,5 ( boite sans CD ? doivent etre dans le coin)




Si tu retrouves le CD du 8.5, il m'intéresse


----------



## cal1894 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
étant depuis peu un collectionneur Apple je cherche des cd de systèmes tels que OS 9, OS X Beta... etc.
si jamais merci de me contacter.


Ici, le principe, c'est que c'est toi qui contacte ceux qui y feraient savoir qu'ils donnent ces choses. Merci d'en tenir compte !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une version française d'Appleworks 6, en cd.

Je ne le demande pas gratuitement (prix raisonnable si possible), et je paie les frais de ports.

Que pouvez-vous me proposer ?

Adresse de contact : Si tu mets ton email dans la partie publique d'un forum, tu vas te faire spammer à mort !

Merci d'avance.

Par ailleurs, ici, ce sont les dons, pas les demandes !


----------



## Erem (14 Janvier 2009)

Ca a l'air d'être très demandé... j'ai un CD original Système 8.5 universel qui peut faire plaisir à qqun 


En MP SVP


----------



## GTM (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, j'ai récupéré un imac g3 graphite 600mhz et je l'ai fait passé sous OsX AVANT de faire la mise à jour du firmware (ouais en fait je l'avais sur un 2ème G3 333 et je croyais l'avoir fait sur les deux)

Bref je me retrouve coincé à devoir repartir su mac os 9 SANS les cd originaux... (qui n'ont pas du survivre au précédent proprio...)

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à me procurer ce programme?... (quite à me vendre le cd et/ou me l'envoyer)

Merci beaucoup... (ou si vous avez d'autres solutions...)


----------



## Erem (20 Janvier 2009)

Et tu as formaté (effacé OS9) avant d'installer OSX ? Il n'y a plus OS9 sur le iMac G3 ?
Le CD d'install OSX aurait du te signaler la nécessité de faire la Firmware update...

On ne peut pas effectuer la màj du firmware autrement qu'en démarrant sur un système 9 installé sur le disque (ça tu le sais déjà).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Erem a dit:


> Et tu as formaté (effacé OS9) avant d'installer OSX ? Il n'y a plus OS9 sur le iMac G3 ?
> Le CD d'install OSX aurait du te signaler la nécessité de faire la Firmware update...
> 
> On ne peut pas effectuer la màj du firmware autrement qu'en démarrant sur un système 9 installé sur le disque (ça tu le sais déjà).



Si le 333 est sous OS 9, tu n'as plus qu'à copier son dossier système, puis à le transférer sur l'autre !


----------



## GTM (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est ce qui me parait quand même bizarre... le fait que j'ai pu le pousser sur Tiger sans message d'erreur...

Et le truc... c'est que j'ai eu le 333 quelques jours AVANT... et dans ma précipitation... je l'ai Pantherisé....
Non non... vraiment je les accumule...

Si a coté de chez vous vous avez un piti revendeur apple qui possède des CD d'OS 9... je serais également interressé...

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

GTM a dit:


> C'est ce qui me parait quand même bizarre... le fait que j'ai pu le pousser sur Tiger sans message d'erreur...
> 
> Et le truc... c'est que j'ai eu le 333 quelques jours AVANT... et dans ma précipitation... je l'ai Pantherisé....
> Non non... vraiment je les accumule...
> ...



Ce qui m'échappe, c'est "pourquoi avoir viré les dossiers système OS 9"   confused:

Tous mes Mac (des "PPC") ont gardé un dossier OS 9 sur leurs disques durs, bien qu'il y en ait un sous "Leopard" (enfin, trois de ses disques ont Leo installés dessus, mais le quatrième est lui avec le tigre, okazou ) trois sous "Tiger" et deux sous "Panther" ! Ça ne prend que peu de place, et ça ne mange pas de pain !


----------



## GTM (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui m'échappe, c'est "pourquoi avoir viré les dossiers système OS 9"   confused:


 
Oui voilà... tout le problème est là... j'ai vraiment zoné...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Janvier 2009)

Hello !
moi, j'ai gardé un bon vieux DD de 20 Go avec l'os 9.2 installé dessus (puisque j'ai upgradé tous mes G3 vers panther avec des DD de 80 Go)
et quand j'ai une bécane a mettre à jour (firmware) 
j'installe ce DD là le temps de la mise à jour,puis j'y mets le DD neuf,
l'imac G3 est trés facile et rapide à ouvrir, 
patrick JJ


----------



## Puma Véloce (1 Mars 2009)

Disposez-vous encore de disquettes de Systèmes 5 pour Mac Plus?
Si oui, comment peut-on s'arranger?
Je viens de récuperer un Mac plus en état de marche mais sans disque d'OS..


----------



## tantoillane (1 Mars 2009)

Puma Véloce a dit:


> Disposez-vous encore de disquettes de Systèmes 5 pour Mac Plus?
> Si oui, comment peut-on s'arranger?
> Je viens de récuperer un Mac plus en état de marche mais sans disque d'OS..



Système 5  Je ne sais même pas à quoi il ressemblait. C'est digne de musée.


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2009)

Tu peux installer le System 7 là-dessus, il est dispo chez Apple LA.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Ça date de mon iMac G3 en OS 9.2. Je pense que j'avais acheté le dernier parce que dans la boîte c'était Noël. J'ajoute 2 ou 3 choses acquises.
Voici la liste :
7 CD d'install et de restauration gris (chépa si ça peut servir) OS 9.2 et X.0
Apple Hardware test 1.1
Apple care protection 2.5.6 contenant entre autres TechTool deluxe
1 CD Apple Works 6 + 3 jeux Pangea (Cro mag rallye, Nanosaur, Bugdom)

En rouge ce qui est retenu (il a 1 semaine pour réagir)

Jeux :
Tomb raider la révélation finale
Sim city 3000
X-Plane 6
Adibou 2
Escape from Monkey Island (2 CD)
Sabrina l'apprentie sorcière
Meurtre au manoir
Savoir :
Larousse multimédia encyclopédique (2 CD bleus)
Larousse multimédia encyclopédique (2 CD version 4)
(ce sont les mêmes)
Talk now (fr, anglais, allemand)
Divers :
Route bundle
Top calculette, Ultralingua, ICQ 2.5 (1 CD)
Kodak Picture software
Pen tablet driver graphire 3 version 4.76 (wacom)
Pen tablette tools
Photoshop Elements 2.0
Banques d'images :
6 CD The stock market
4 CD Photodisc
1 CD Image Bank

Et pour bricoleur, un truc en plus qui n'a rien à voir, je donne aussi un lecteur/graveur de CD ROM (modèle avaleur) qui se trouvait dans mon iMac G3 graphite (le dernier sorti).

Voilà, c'est tout.
Mais faudra payer le port.


----------



## OrdinoMac (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour.

Intéressé par 


Steph1776 a dit:


> Jeux :
> Adibou 2
> Divers :
> Photoshop Elements 2.0



Je peux t'adresser une enveloppe pré-timbrée à mon adresse.


----------



## Invité (26 Mars 2009)

J'ai toujours :
Adobe Photodeluxe 1.0 et 2.0
Adobe PageMill 3.0
Adobe Photoshop 3.0.5 LE
Norton Personal firewall 2.0

Et je viens de retrouver :
Kai Power Goo version 1.0


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Salut, je réactualise ce que j'ai à donner.

Ça date de mon iMac G3 en OS 9.2 (classic)

Apple Hardware test 1.1

Jeux :
Adibou 2

Savoir :
Larousse multimédia encyclopédique (2 CD bleus)
Larousse multimédia encyclopédique (2 CD version 4)
(ce sont les mêmes)
Talk now (fr, anglais, allemand)
Divers :
Kodak Picture software (pour windows aussi)
Pen tablet driver graphire 3 version 4.76 (wacom) (pour windows aussi)
Pen tablette tools (pour windows aussi)
Photoshop Elements 2.0 (pour windows aussi)

Voilà, c'est tout.
Mais faudra payer le port.


----------



## sap54 (8 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir , 

Il est possible d'avoir des dons de disquettes Système 6 ou 7 ?

saphir


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2009)

sap54 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Il est possible d'avoir des dons de disquettes Système 6 ou 7 ?
> 
> ...



Bon deux choses :

1) Ici ce sont ceux qui donnent, qui postent, on ne demande pas !

2) Ces systèmes sont en libre téléchargement sur le site d'Apple !


----------



## sap54 (8 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Ces systèmes sont en libre téléchargement sur le site d'Apple !



Je suis sur PC ! et mon Mac SE ne lit que les 800K !


----------



## pierre673 (11 Juillet 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> Ça date de mon iMac G3 en OS 9.2. Je pense que j'avais acheté le dernier parce que dans la boîte c'était Noël. J'ajoute 2 ou 3 choses acquises.
> Voici la liste :
> 7 CD d'install et de restauration gris (chépa si ça peut servir) OS 9.2 et X.0
> Apple Hardware test 1.1
> ...


Bonjour,

Je viens de prendre connaissance des 7 CD Install Restauration OS92 et OSx proposés.
Seraient-ils encore disponibles? Je serai intéressé.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------

Re-bonjour,

Milles excuses, je viens de voir le message du 2 avril: les 7 CD ne sont plus disponibles.

Merci.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2009)

pierre673 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de prendre connaissance des 7 CD Install Restauration OS92 et OSx proposés.
> Seraient-ils encore disponibles? Je serai intéressé.
> ...



Je réponds pour *steph1776*


Ce membre a demandé à faire supprimer son compte (c'est pour cela qu'il est marqué comme anonyme) donc pas de réponse possible
Et apparemment ces cd d'installation ont été donné (puisque marqué en rouge)

il te faudra attendre le prochain don


----------



## PER180H (21 Juillet 2009)

Au boulot, on est encore en train de faire du tri, en vue d'un déménagement, et je suis tombé sur quelques antiquités.

Est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un? (voici la liste, tout en version Mac, bien sûr) : 

-MS Office 4.2.1, sur 36 disquettes
-MS Office 98 (mise à jour)
-Systran 3 (un logiciel de traduction automatique pour Word 7, 97, 2000)
-Dreamweaver 3 / Fireworks 3 Studio
-ProLexis 2.5.1
-Prolexis 4 (avec le CD de la 3 en bonus)
-Quark Xpress 3.32 (CD ou disquette)
-Adobe Acrobat 5.0
-Adobe TypeManager 4.5
-Adobe Photoshop 3.0 (for Bundles only) (disquettes)
-Adobe Illustrator 6.0
-Adobe Illustrator 8.0 / Photoshop 5.0 (mise à jour)
-Adobe Photoshop 7.0 (mise à jour)
-Adobe Illustrator 10 (mise à jour)

Faire offre :rateau:.


----------



## FdeB (21 Juillet 2009)

Photoshop Elements 2.0

Quark Xpress 3.3 Broché: 463 pages
Editeur : Eyrolles (1 janvier 1994)

bonne journée


----------



## GJoseph (22 Septembre 2009)

PER180H a dit:


> Au boulot, on est encore en train de faire du tri, en vue d'un déménagement, et je suis tombé sur quelques antiquités.
> 
> Est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un? (voici la liste, tout en version Mac, bien sûr) :
> 
> ...



Je viens de prendre connaissance du fil. Je serai intéressé par la mise à jour illustrator 10 si celui-ci n'est pas déjà parti...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Quark sur CD est encore dispo?


----------



## pik16 (2 Décembre 2009)

Donne 1 diquette programme Fligth simulator 4.0
Hellcats (version demonstration)

Roxio Toast titanium 5 boite complète (CD)


----------



## Nihao (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je travaille dans une association culturelle où nous avons un vieux Power Mac G3 sous Mac OS 9.2. Je suis donc à la recherche de "Macmaniac" qui donneraient volontiers des logiciels originaux utilisable sur cette machine. Alors, voilà, si vous avez envie de faire un petit geste ils seront donc les bienvenu. Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.


Je rappelle une fois encore qu'ici, ce sont les dons, pas les demandes !


----------



## insomniakMAC (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi je serais super interessé par des soft tels que Photoshop, illlustrator etc 
je suis infographiste geek collectionneur vintage


----------



## didgar (15 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Donne logiciels avec licence :



 

 



Plus d'infos sur compatibilité logicielle et matérielle -> http://gardid.free.fr/don_vpc/

A+

Didier

PS : oui je sais ... Ghost n'est pas pour Mac


----------



## sosso1234 (19 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,

Je voudrais me débarrasser de quelques logiciels originaux tournant sous Mac OS 9, d'un modem Sagem ADSL [ OS 9 ] et d'un graveur QUE! [ OS 9] .
J'habite Paris .


Tech Tool Pro 3 + Tech Tool Pro 4 (OS X)
Norton Firewall 2
Toast 4
Mac OS 9.2

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un ...


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Février 2010)

Bonne initiative Pascal.

Il y a encore de quoi utiliser les quelques mac poussiéreux tournant encore sur Classic, ça c'est certain.

J'ai commencé sur Mac OS 7 Ou le 6 même, je me souviens plus, c'était sur un IIci écran A4 (vertical) en niveaux de gris lol

Je serais à la recherche du programme d'initiation qui était livré et lancé au démarrage des performa (la femme qui sautait sur les fenêtres)... J'ai découvert ça sur un Performa 6400, c'était monstrueusement démagogique et à fait basculer le Mac dans un contact au premier démarrage excessivement simple et interactif je trouve.

Dommage qu'il y ait plus cette "philosophie" sur les nouveaux systèmes et machines familiales comme les iMac...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2010)

Je n'en ai jamais eu besoin, mais ou c'était sûrement très utile.


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Février 2010)

J'en ai jamais eu besoin non plus, mais j'ai vu son efficacité sur des ami(e)s nouvellement arrivé(e)s sur Mac. ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

Oui, mais à l'époque, il n'y avait pas MacGe, maintenant, oui !


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais à l'époque, il n'y avait pas MacGe, maintenant, oui !



Il y avait déjà des club Apple par contre, très efficace aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Il y avait déjà des club Apple par contre, très efficace aussi



Certes, certes, mais géographiquement moins accessibles pour certains !


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, certes, mais géographiquement moins accessibles pour certains !



Oui mais le Mac était pour les riches citadins, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

Bien entendu, mais je peux te citer nombre de villes d'importance qui n'ont jamais comporté de clubs Apple


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2010)

Limoges par exemple ?


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Limoges par exemple ?



Bergues ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Limoges par exemple ?



T'es télépathe, toi ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es télépathe, toi ?



Non, j'ai juste senti ta frustration post internet et connaissant ton passif, pas besoin d'avoir de super pouvoir pour ça.

Bon, en créer un maintenant ne servirais pas à grand-chose non plus, dommage


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> et connaissant ton passif



Eh ! Ho ! révise ton vocabulaire, je n'ai pas laissé d'ardoises derrière moi en quittant Limoges, hein ! J'eusses préféré "connaissant ton passé" ! :style:


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2010)

Rectifié 

C'est pratique le bouton Editer.


----------



## Sushiwa (28 Février 2010)

Bon alors je donne (ou échange contre un café ^^) tous ce qu'il y a dans la liste suivante : (à venir chercher sur Montpellier et ses environs)

- *Macintosh Système 7.5* ORIGINAL sur CD-ROM avec sa boite et ses livrets originaux.

- Original de *iMovie 1.0* sur CD-ROM (Mac OS 8.6 minimum)

- *Microsoft Word:mac 2001 et Entourage:Mac 2001* sur CD-ROM (boite édition spéciale limité) Mac OS 8.1 minimum. Mac OS 8.5 recommandé.

- *ClarisWorks 4.0* sur disquettes (fonctionne sur système 7 avec un processeur 68020 ou supérieur) fournit dans la boite d'origine avec toute la documentation, les contrats de licence et tout ce qui va avec. Fournit également : livre mode d'emploi édité par Sybex et une cassette vidéo VHS "Initiation Mac et PC ClarisWorks 4"

- *ClarisIMPACT 2.0* sur disquettes livré dans sa boite d'origine sous cellophane (jamais ouverte !) nécessite un processeur 68000 ou supérieur. Système 6.0.8 ou supérieur.

- *Antivirus RIVAL 2* (boite sous cellophane jamais ouverte) système 7 minimum

- *Adobe PhotoDeluxe 2.0*

- *Cassette VHS "Initiation Mac"* (durée 1:35) de 1993


----------



## Sushiwa (14 Mars 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à éditer mon message précédent. C'est normal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à éditer mon message précédent. C'est normal ?



Ben oui, le délais pendant lequel tu peux éditer tes messages, c'est trois heures, pas trois semaines, hein !


----------



## Sushiwa (14 Mars 2010)

Non mais j'avais déjà essayé d'editer juste après l'avoir posté ^^ (je me suis dit que le rouge pouvait porter a confusion)


----------



## FdeB (15 Mars 2010)

Mac/PC, 8.5 minimum )


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2010)

Je viens de reconstituer (à l'aide d'images disque téléchargées sur le site d'Apple) un jeu de disquettes de Mac OS 7.0.1 français &#8230; Mais sur les disquettes originales de ce jeu, qui avaient, depuis des années, servi a autre chose.

Le Mac le plus ancien dont je dispose ne démarrant qu'en 7.1 minimum, je n'en ai pas l'usage, je suis donc prêt à les donner à kinenveut, ou éventuellement à les échanger contre une souris ADB en bon état (celle de mon duo 230 étant assez capricieuse en raison du caoutchouc de la boule qui est "cuit".




Si intéressé -> MP


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de reconstituer (à l'aide d'images disque téléchargées sur le site d'Apple) un jeu de disquettes de Mac OS 7.0.1 français  Mais sur les disquettes originales de ce jeu, qui avaient, depuis des années, servi a autre chose.
> 
> Le Mac le plus ancien dont je dispose ne démarrant qu'en 7.1 minimum, je n'en ai pas l'usage, je suis donc prêt à les donner à kinenveut, ou éventuellement à les échanger contre une souris ADB en bon état (celle de mon duo 230 étant assez capricieuse en raison du caoutchouc de la boule qui est "cuit".
> 
> ...



Bon, ben en plus ce ces six là, je viens de retrouver les sept disquettes fournies originalement avec un LC475. Si amateurs, toujours MP !


----------



## OrdinoMac (11 Avril 2010)

Sushiwa a dit:


> - *Macintosh Système 7.5* ORIGINAL sur CD-ROM avec sa boite et ses livrets originaux.
> 
> - *Microsoft Word:mac 2001 et Entourage:Mac 2001* sur CD-ROM (boite édition spéciale limité) Mac OS 8.1 minimum. Mac OS 8.5 recommandé.



Cette offre est toujours valide ? SI oui, je fais chauffer le café


----------



## Sushiwa (12 Avril 2010)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Cette offre est toujours valide ? SI oui, je fais chauffer le café



Ça tiens toujours ^^
Dispo sur Montpellier et ses alentours.


----------



## papadben (15 Avril 2010)

sosso1234 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais me débarrasser de quelques logiciels originaux tournant sous Mac OS 9, d'un modem Sagem ADSL [ OS 9 ] et d'un graveur QUE! [ OS 9] .
> J'habite Paris .
> ...


Bonjour ou bonsoir vu l'heure...
Comme je le disais par ailleurs je viens de récupérer dans la rue un imac bleu qui fonctionne. Il est sous 9.2 mais bien sur, la personne qui s'en est débarrassé n'a pas laissé les Cd (quel manque de savoir vivre!)...
Alors si vous les avez encore et souhaitez toujours les offrir, j'en veux bien!

Merci en tout cas pour cette générosité!


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2010)

papadben a dit:


> la personne qui s'en est débarrassé n'a pas laissé les Cd (quel manque de savoir vivre!)...
> Alors si vous les avez encore et souhaitez toujours les offrir, j'en veux bien!



J'ai les 2 CD d'un iMac 400DV (c'est marqué "pour tout iMac DV"). Si ça colle, on voit ça en MP


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai les 2 CD d'un iMac 400DV (c'est marqué "pour tout iMac DV"). Si ça colle, on voit ça en MP



En principe, ça marche pour tout iMac G3 de même génération ou plus ancien. Par contre, pour un modèle plus récent, ça dépend du système minimal accepté : les iMac "Slot loading" nécessitaient, selon le modèle, Mac OS 8.6, Mac OS 9.0.4 ou Mac OS 9.1 au minimum, donc si tes CD sont avec 8.6, ils n'iront que pour la toute première génération, s'ils sont avec 9.0.4, avec les deux premières, et si c'est 9.1, ils devraient aller avec n'importe quel iMac G3 (il y a eu 4 générations d'iMac G3 slot loading, mais seules les trois premières proposaient un modèle à 400 Mhz, toutefois, ceux de la 4ème (500, 600 et 700 Mhz) avaient le même système minimum (9.1) que ceux de la 3ème).


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En principe, ça marche pour tout iMac G3 de même génération ou plus ancien. Par contre, pour un modèle plus récent, ça dépend du système minimal accepté : les iMac "Slot loading" nécessitaient, selon le modèle, Mac OS 8.6, Mac OS 9.0.4 ou Mac OS 9.1 au minimum, donc si tes CD sont avec 8.6, ils n'iront que pour la toute première génération, s'ils sont avec 9.0.4, avec les deux premières, et si c'est 9.1, ils devraient aller avec n'importe quel iMac G3 (il y a eu 4 générations d'iMac G3 slot loading, mais seules les trois premières proposaient un modèle à 400 Mhz, toutefois, ceux de la 4ème (500, 600 et 700 Mhz) avaient le même système minimum (9.1) que ceux de la 3ème).



C'est vrai, j'avais pas pensé à vérifier. 
Le Finder et le Système donnent tous les deux : Mac Os 9.0 et Rom 3.1.1.
Donc uniquement pour la première version de l'iMac slot-loading été 2000 (d'après MacTracker)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Donc uniquement pour la première version de l'iMac slot-loading été 2000 (d'après MacTracker)



Non, "Donc uniquement pour la première version de l'iMac slot-loading *fin 1999* (d'après MacTracker)"

Summer 2000, c'est la seconde génération (350 à 500 Mhz, Mac OS 9.0.4 minimum)


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, "Donc uniquement pour la première version de l'iMac slot-loading *fin 1999* (d'après MacTracker)"
> 
> Summer 2000, c'est la seconde génération (350 à 500 Mhz, Mac OS 9.0.4 minimum)



Faut que je ré-apprenne à lire !  :rose:


----------



## papadben (16 Avril 2010)

C'était sympa quand même!
Merci...
J'ai des Cd pour le 9.1 que j'avais sur le 6360 (avec une sonnet G3) mais pas de 9.2...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

papadben a dit:


> C'était sympa quand même!
> Merci...
> J'ai des Cd pour le 9.1 que j'avais sur le 6360 (avec une sonnet G3) mais pas de 9.2...



A partir de Mac OS 9.0, la mise à jour vers 9.2.2 est gratuite. En partant de la 9.1, il te faut faire d'abord la mise à jour 9.2.1, puis la 9.2.2 ! Toutes ces mises à jour sont téléchargeables sur le site d'Apple !


----------



## papadben (16 Avril 2010)

A condition de savoir brancher la machine sur une box Alice.....*

Je vous avais prévenus en m'inscrivant.... J' suis pas un cadeau!:rose:

Je pense que vu la provenance totalement incertaine de la machine, je vais tout remettre à Zéro!
Trouver une pile... Gonfler un bon coup la ram.... Il doit être possible de trouver ça à pas trop cher. Changer le DD, si ce n'est pas déjà un 60 comme sur mon vieux 6360...
Comme ça le gamin aura ses jeux vieille école, sa musique (I tunes est dessus) et ne me cassera plus les pieds pour me piquer l'autre mac!

Par contre je ne sais pas ce que 9.2 apporte par rapport à 9.1...

Merci M'sieur!

*J'suis fatigué moi...
Les clefs USB , ça existe.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2010)

papadben a dit:


> Par contre je ne sais pas ce que 9.2 apporte par rapport à 9.1...



Correction de bugs, meilleure compatibilité "Classic", un nouveau "Carbon.lib" et un nouveau tableau de bord "Démarrage, qui permet de choisir un "système de démarrage", et non plus un "disque de démarrage" comme précédemment, ce qui permet d'installer Mac OS 9 et Mac OS X sur le même volume, et de pouvoir, depuis Mac OS 9, redémarrer le Mac sous X.


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2010)

Toujours en CD :

Jeux
L'Amerzone
Prisoner of ice
Alone in the Dark 1, 2, 3
Karma
Chaos

Divers
Adobe Photodeluxe 1.0 et 2.0
adobe PageMill 3.0
Norton Personal firewall 2.0 		
Adobe Photoshop 3.0.5 LE 
Kai Power Goo version 1.0


----------



## papadben (25 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Toujours en CD :
> 
> Jeux
> L'Amerzone
> ...


Je t'envoie des timbres?


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2010)

papadben a dit:


> Je t'envoie des timbres?



Ben on voit ça en MP


----------



## papadben (10 Mai 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ben on voit ça en MP


Reçus ce matin!
Impec, je n'ai plus qu'a les monter sur l'Imac G3...
Merci encore!


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2010)

papadben a dit:


> Reçus ce matin!
> Impec, je n'ai plus qu'a les monter sur l'Imac G3...
> Merci encore!



De rien


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2010)

Ménage de printemps

Croisades (conspiration au royaume d'orient)
Daedalus (3 CD)
Egypte (l'énigme de la tombe royale)
Versailles (complot à la cour du roi soleil)
Versailles II (le testament)


Florence (voyage dans la renaissance italienne du XVe siècle)
Graines de génie
Le Louvre
Léonard de Vinci
Moi Paul Cézanne
Musée de l'Ermitage


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Août 2010)

Ryry donne... 

-------------------------------------------------------------
1 x Adi 4.1 Français - Math - Anglais niveau 6e {Pour PC ou Mac : PowerPC, 16Mo de RAM, 4 de disque dur, Mac OS 7.1 ou plus et Mac OS 8 (Pas testé sous 9. 9 Classic ne semble pas marcher) }
À noter que lorsque je l'utilisais, j'ai réunifié les deux pochettes (À l'origine, il s'agit de deux boites :  Adi Anglais et Adi Français-Math). Donné avec les boites d'origine, les documentations papier... ect. 
Etat des boites : Moyen. 
Etat des CD : Moyen, mais j'ai pu sans problème copier tous les CD, donc ils sont encore lisibles. 
-------------------------------------------------------------


Voilà Voilà

Le tout à donner avant la fin du mois d'Août, à venir chercher à Narbonne, ou expédition postale.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Août 2010)

Dernier rappel avant la benne qui passera fin aout / début septembre




Sly54 a dit:


> Ménage de printemps
> 
> Croisades (conspiration au royaume d'orient)
> Daedalus (3 CD)
> ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai posté par erreur dans le fil matériel;
Te biles pas, on ne va pas te jeter la pierre pour ça, dans ton autre post, il y avait aussi du matos !
donc , je donne contre remboursement des frais postaux la créative suite (OS 8 / 9)
complète, Illustrator 7, Toshop 4 etc.
en tout 7 applications, le boitier est lourdissime à cause de la documentation papier,
je peux bien sûr enlever tout les manuels pour alléger la facture de port, mais ce serai dommage du point de vue "collector"
des photos si besoin par M.P,
cordialement,
patrick JJ
PS: j'ai aussi l'Epson stylus RIP pour Stylus color 800/1520 V° 2.2 BF révision 2
deux Cd une disquette et le manuel...
attention ! Imacounet a déjà pris une option pour le pack et apple talk mais sans son mail privé je peux pas conclure avec lui...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Août 2010)

Reste seulement Epson Stylus RIP...


----------



## FdeB (30 Août 2010)

Marathon 2
Pro PinBall, Big Race USA
contre timbres


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2010)

- CD (et peut-être la doc, faut que je vérifie) de Norton Utilities 4.0. Il faut un Mac acceptant de démarrer sous Mac OS 8.5.1 pour pouvoir démarrer depuis le CD ( PPC only, donc),

- CD et doc de NortonUtilities 3.5 : il faut un Mac acceptant de démarrer sous Mac OS 7.6.1 pour pouvoir démarrer depuis le CD (68K et PPC),

- Norton Anti-virus 5.0 complet : CD + disquettes + Doc + boite d'origine, il faut un Mac acceptant de démarrer sous Mac OS 8.1 minimum pour pouvoir démarrer sur le CD, il y a un enabler pour PowerBook G3 series (Wallstreet et PDQ) dans le système, les disquettes, je ne sais pas, jamais déballées (PPC ou 68x40)

Sinon, ils sont tous indiqués fonctionner sous Mac OS 7.5 minimum


----------



## magicPDF (5 Octobre 2010)

Moi j'ai ça, le finder est marqué (Lire les infos) 7.5.5 et le système est marqué 7.5.3&#8230;
Pas plus de précision sur le CD&#8230;
(Tout neuf sans une seule rayure !)

Contre enveloppe timbrée.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------

Je profite de mon passage par ici pour signaler que utilitaire *Joliet Volume Access* (indispensable sur Mac OS 7, 8 et 9) est toujours disponible gratuitement ici : http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/index.html

_À quoi sert Joliet Volume Access ?

Joliet Volume Access est une Extension système qui ajoute à Mac OS l'accès complet aux formats de volumes ISO 9660 niveaux 1 à 3, Joliet et RockRidge.

Autrement dit :

&#8226; Joliet Volume Access permet à Mac OS de gérer les noms longs des fichiers Windows (jusqu'à 255 caractères) utilisés par les volumes PC (cédéroms, disques durs&#8230

&#8226; Joliet Volume Access permet à Mac OS de gérer les noms longs des fichiers au format RockRidge, qui est très répandu sur les systèmes UNIX

&#8226; Joliet Volume Access assure une vraie correspondance entre les suffixes des fichiers ISO, Joliet ou RockRidge et leurs Type de fichier et d'Icône Mac (logiciel créateur)

&#8226; Joliet Volume Access augmente sensiblement la vitesse de copie du Finder vers les volumes formatés ISO

SANS Joliet Volume Access : 





AVEC Joliet Volume Access : 




_


----------



## groudon41 (26 Juin 2011)

si le cd de 7.5.5 est encore dispo , je suis preneur : je suis sur poitier .


----------



## macrocosme (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours en ma possession :
- un cd d'installation original de Mac OS 9.1 (avec Sherlock2)
- un cd d'installation original du système 7.5.3 (Macintosh Performa 5400 et 6400) avec ClarisWorks 4.

J'ai aussi conservé mon Classic 20/40 avec toutes les disquettes système + Claris...mais ça je garde.

Cordialement


----------



## Onmac (1 Août 2011)

macrocosme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai toujours en ma possession :
> *- un cd d'installation original de Mac OS 9.1* (avec Sherlock2)
> ...



Je prend !!!


----------



## flippy (2 Août 2011)

Donne cd-roms connaissance-enseignement-jeux tournant sur anciens systèmes (7,8 et 9), à récupérer dans la région d'Avignon. Ou envoi postal à votre charge.

- Léonard de Vinci et la Renaissance  [ Config mini : LC III - système 7 - 1993 ] - je crois me souvenir que ça marchait avec Hypercard (mais pas sûr)
- Le Louvre  [ Config mini : LC III - système 7 - 1994 ]
- Musique ! L'encyclopédie vivante en 3D  [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.5 - 1997 ]
- Lascaux II  [ Config mini : PowerMac - système 7.5 - 1999 ] - viste virtuelle de la grotte
- Creative Writer - Microsoft  [ Config mini : LC III - système 7 - 1994 ] - le Word ludique pour les gosses
- Count Down  [ Config mini : Mac II - système 6.0.7 - 1992 ] - pour apprendre à compter
- Le Maître des Contes - Club Pomme  [ Config mini : LC III - système 7 - 1993 ] - lecture interactive
- Learn English with Asterix and Son  - Disc 1 - EuroTalk  [ Config mini : LC III - système 7 - 1993 ] - pour apprendre l'English
- ADI Sciences - collège 6 à la 3e - 4 cd  [ Config mini : PowerMac - système 8 - 1998 ] - accompagnement scolaire
- ADI Français-Maths - collège 4e  [ Config mini : PowerMac - système 8 - 1998 ] - accompagnement scolaire
- Dr Brain, voyage dans le temps - Coktel  [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1996 ] - jeux
- Dr Brain a perdu la tête - Coktel  [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1995 ] - jeux
- Les incroyables machines du Prof. TIM - 8-15 ans - Coktel  [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1996 ] - jeux
- Atlantis, The Lost Tales - 4 cd - Cryo [ Config mini : PowerMac - système 8 - 1997 ] - jeu
- Egypte, 1156 av. J.C. - L'énigme de la tombe royale - Cryo/RMN  [ Config mini : PowerMac - système 8.1 - 1997 ] - jeu
- Tournament - MacSoft  [ pas d'indication sur la boîte - 1999 ] - jeu
- Civilization, Call To Power - MacSoft  [ pas d'indication sur la boîte - 1999 ] - jeu
- Les Sims - EA Games  [ Config mini : PC - 2000 ] - jeu de rôle
- Les Sims en vacances - disques additionnels - EA Games  [ Config mini : PC - 2002 ] - jeu de rôle
- Myst - Broderbund  [ Config mini : LC III - système 7.0.1 - 1995 ] - jeu
- Pompei, la colère du volcan - 2 cd - Cryo/RMN  [ Config mini : PowerMac- système 7.5- 2000 ] - jeu
- Aztec - Cryo  [ Config mini : PowerMac - système 8.1 - 1999 ] - jeu
- Egypte II, la prophétie d'Héliopolis - 2 cd - Cryo/RMN  [ Config mini : PC Windows 95 - 2000 ] - jeu
- Le Monde de Sophie - Seuil Multimédia  [ Config mini : PC Windows 95 - 1997 ] - jeu


----------



## Onmac (2 Août 2011)

En logiciel, je donne OmniPage Pro 80 sous système 7 avec sa doc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2011)

Comme je le répète à longueur de temps, ici, on ne recherche pas, on propose, et ceux qui cherchent se contentent de parcourir les offres, et de répondre par MP à celles qui les intéressent !


----------



## flippy (14 Août 2011)

Par rapport à ma première offre donatrice ci-dessus, on n'est pas obligé de prendre tout le package d'un coup : on peut demander à l'unité


----------



## rhodmac (14 Août 2011)

bonjour
je serais intéressé par
Dr Brain, voyage dans le temps - Coktel [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1996 ] - jeux
- Dr Brain a perdu la tête - Coktel [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1995 ] - jeux
- Civilization, Call To Power - MacSoft [ pas d'indication sur la boîte - 1999 ] - jeu
- Myst - Broderbund [ Config mini : LC III - système 7.0.1 - 1995 ] - jeu

merci


----------



## Onmac (14 Août 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> bonjour
> je serais intéressé par
> Dr Brain, voyage dans le temps - Coktel [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1996 ] - jeux
> - Dr Brain a perdu la tête - Coktel [ Config mini : LC 475 - système 7.1 - 1995 ] - jeux
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme je le répète à longueur de temps, ici, on ne recherche pas, on propose, et ceux qui cherchent se contentent de parcourir les offres, et de répondre par MP à celles qui les intéressent !



Tu as ta réponse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Tu as ta réponse !



Pas du tout, là, il ne réclame pas, mais répond à une proposition de don, même si je préfère ces réponses par MP, elles sont acceptées ici. La différence avec toi, c'est que tu réclamais des logiciels que personne n'avait proposé de donner !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (16 Août 2011)

Est-ce qu'il y a un forum ici ou on peut faire une recherche ou une annonce ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un forum ici ou on peut faire une recherche ou une annonce ?



Les petites annonces, peut être ? :mouais:



*Note du modo :* Toutafé, pour les recherches, il y a les PA. Dans les forums (uniquement dans ce sujet, et les deux autres concomitants : pces de rechange et matos opérationnel, en fait), seuls les généreux donateurs sont autorisés à faire occasionnellement part de leurs rares recherches.


----------



## groudon41 (5 Février 2012)

J'ai un gros bouquin de 540 page pour apprendre a utiliser indesing CS  état quazi neuf qui traine, avec son cd de démonstration de 30 jour non  ouvert ( donc neuf) prix d'origine : 32&#8364; mais je préfère en laisser  quelqu'un autre en profiter plutôt que de le laisser trainer dans un  coin de la baraque


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2012)

Adobe Photodeluxe 1.0 et 2.0
 adobe PageMill 3.0
 Norton Personal firewall 2.0         
 Adobe Photoshop&#8482; 3.0.5 LE 
 Kai Power Goo version 1.0


----------



## groudon41 (5 Mai 2012)

J'veu bien le cd de photoshop pour le musée!
Tu crois qu'il est compatible avec le systheme 7? Sinon il il tournera sur le 7600/132.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2012)

Je regarde ça et je te dis


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2012)

Configuration requise (Macintosh)
Pour utiliser Adobe Photoshop sur Macintosh, vous devez disposer des e&#769;le&#769;ments suivants :
 un ordinateur Macintosh&#63194;    dApple dote&#769; dun processeur 68020 (ou mode&#768;le ulte&#769;rieur) et dune me&#769;moire vive de 4 Mo minimum,
 le logiciel syste&#768;me 7 (ou version ulte&#769;rieure) dApple.
 Pour des performances optimales, Adobe Systems pre&#769;conise la configuration mate&#769;rielle et logicielle suivante :
 un ordinateur Macintosh&#63194;    dApple avec processeur 68030 ou 68040, ou un Power Macintosh,
 16 Mo de me&#769;moire vive minimum,  un moniteur couleur avec carte vide&#769;o 24 ou 32 bits,


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour.


Je viens de trouver ou poster mon annonce que j'ai mise ailleurs ::rose:

Donc je donne contre frais d'expédition (voir le lien ). Le DD étais pour mon G3 en forme de berlingot , avec mange disque en façade ,celui qui m'a fait acheter un imac en 2010 . Ce DD m'a été envoyé par un ami ,il provient de la sncf , il est opérationnel .

http://cl.ly/12172w3r072E193J1K3d


----------



## groudon41 (6 Juillet 2012)

je prend tout les CD, sauf le DD...
Si possible évidement!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2012)

Pas de problème , comment échanger nos coordonnées ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Pas de problème , comment échanger nos coordonnées ??



Par message privé !


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Et moi, le DD m'intéresse bien!


----------



## Berthold (17 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fouillé mes petites affaires et trouvé quelques vieux trucs dont je compte me débarrasser au plus vite. La liste est là.

Je veux bien expédier les trucs les plus légers, contre remboursement des frais postaux, comme d'hab.


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2012)

mp envoyé


----------



## Berthold (17 Juillet 2012)

Je remets la liste à jour chaque fois que je le peux, mon annonce a eu un certain succès. Quand c'est rayé, c'est déjà promis. Quand je l'aurai effectivement donné, je l'enlève.

La liste est là.
Le plus simple est de rafraichir l'affichage, je ne vais pas encombrer les fils avec mes mises à jour sinon Pascal va me virer comme un malpropre.

Ça me rappelle quelque chose, mais quoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2012)

Claris Draw - Complet en boite, doc sous blister ainsi que les disquettes. Mac OS 6 & 7

File Maker Pro - Complet en boite, doc + disquettes. Mac OS 6 & 7

Toast Titanium 5 - Complet en boite, doc + CD's. Mac OS 8.6 ou +

Superpaint - Documentation complète.


Dans l'idéal j'aimerais qu'une seule personne prenne tout le lot, mais il est possible de dissocier le lot.


----------



## solid (20 Juillet 2012)

Cela depend combien pour chacun !? Combien le tout ... ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2012)

Combien quoi ? Le prix ? 0 ! ici c'est que des dons !

Juste le prix de la livraison par la poste, c'est tout.

Tu prends ce que tu veux, pas de problèmes je pèse, et je te dis.


----------



## solid (20 Juillet 2012)

D accord ! je serais bien interesse par Superpaint et Claris Draw c est bien pour os 6 les 2 ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Ho j oubliais le principal !!! Surtout la doc de FileMakerPro yahoo ca vas me faire bizarre de revoir ce truc ... On remonte le temps ... C est cool !


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2012)

Superpaint c'est juste la doc.

Bon tu prends 'tout' sauf Toast.


----------



## damien_t (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je donne un lot de 6 CDs :
2 x 3 CDs d'install pour iBook G4.





Voir photo et MP si intéressé. 

Merci.


----------



## groudon41 (10 Août 2012)

Personne? 

Bon bha je prend el lot de 6!

Ca me permettra d'avoir des CD's spécifique pour mon ibook G4 qui va arriver dans 3 jour...

Par contre, pour ne pas passer pour le quémendeur a chaque fois, je vais faire un tris dans mes cd's pour poster une liste, mais ça, ce sera quand je serais rentré de vacance, au alentour du 25 aout.


----------



## iMacounet (10 Août 2012)

Nan, mais en fait tu prends les trucs que les autres ne veulent pas. 

Et j'sais pas si tu es au courant, les CD gris sont assignés à une machine.


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Nan, mais en fait tu prends les trucs que les autres ne veulent pas.



Pourquoi tant de haine ? 
Tu étais comme ça il y a peu


----------



## groudon41 (11 Août 2012)

Je le sais imacounet!
Mais je sais aussi que mon cd de Mac os 10.5 sois sisant réservé a l'imac intel de mon père a fonctionné sur mon imac g4!
Mais je sais aussi que mon premier cd de mac os 9 réservé "pour mon imac G3" fonctionne sur tout les imac G4, G4 que j'ai testé, ainsi que sur un powermac G4(ou G3, j'ai un doute...) ainsi que sur mon powerbook G3, ainsi que sur mes power mac : le G3 beige et le 7600/132.

Enfin bref, je suis presque sur que ceux si fonctionneront sur mon ibook G4.

Enfin bref, par MP les échange de coordonnée.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

@Goudron14.

Vous avez reçus mon paquet ?????? Il me semble que ma messagerie ne marche pas .


----------



## esv^^ (14 Août 2012)

Si, vos messages partent! Savez vous si le DD est compatible avec un G4? Et de combien de gigas est il?
Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Si, vos messages partent! Savez vous si le DD est compatible avec un G4? Et de combien de gigas est il?
> Merci!



Je sais pas si il va sur un G4 ,  le nombre de giga non plus il est tout emballé avec trois tour de ruban adhesif !!!!


----------



## Invité (14 Août 2012)

Il me semble que tous les G4 acceptent l'Ide/Pata.
Je crois (sans être absolument certain) qu'il n'y a pas eu de G4 en Sata


----------



## groudon41 (14 Août 2012)

oui pontil, je l'ai eu.

mais point  de prix inscrit sur le collisimo!

j'voudrais bien le connaitre, plus pratique pour te rembourser!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semble que tous les G4 acceptent l'Ide/Pata.
> Je crois (sans être absolument certain) qu'il n'y a pas eu de G4 en Sata



Je confirme, les G4 sont tous équipés de contrôleurs pATA (IDE), le sATA est apparu avec les G5 chez Apple, et que ce soit portables ou machines de bureau, aucun G4 ne l'a été.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> oui pontil, je l'ai eu.
> 
> mais point  de prix inscrit sur le collisimo!
> 
> j'voudrais bien le connaitre, plus pratique pour te rembourser!



12 , trois messages que j'envoie , ou c'est ma messagerie , ou j'envoie les plumes


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2012)

C'est conseillé dans le topic d'envoyer une fois qu'on a touché les frais d'envoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est conseillé dans le topic d'envoyer une fois qu'on a touché les frais d'envoi



Je dirais même plus, personellement, je conseille, quand les situations géographiques respectives le permettent, de se faire envoyer directement les timbres pour l'affranchissement plutôt que de l'argent, ça permet d'éviter toute équivoque !


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2012)

C'est *conseillé* dans le topic d'envoyer une fois qu'on a touché les frais d'envoi  
Je dirais même plus, personellement, je *conseille*, 

Tu fais Dupond ou Dupont ?    

Nan, je déconne, c'est toi qui donne la marche à suivre


----------



## groudon41 (18 Août 2012)

j'ai enfin vu ce que je te devais, y'a pas de problème, je te rembource ça dès que possible, ne t'inquiète pas^^
je ne suis pas du genre a arnaquer les autre, t'inquiète.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

Je ne m'inquiète pas , je suis un artisan-commercant a la retraite , j'en ai vu d'autres , j'en ai une pile chez l'huissier depuis 5 ans ........


----------



## groudon41 (18 Août 2012)

Effectivement, le contexte fait que tu dois être habitué à combattre les mauvais payeurs^^


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

En général j'envoie mes deux Ukrainiens


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

Quand je pense que je me suis fait c...r a descendre de mon village de montagne a 1300 m ;1demi heure de route pour aller faire la queue a la poste , choisir un carton remplir le formulaire , remonter , bref la matinée foutue , il y plus de 15 jours , et l'autre qui n'est pas foutu de mettre 12 &#8364; dans une enveloppe !!!!! Je suis sur le cul .Je me demande ou on va .
La prochaine fois c'est dans la benne . Et les douze euro je les donne a mon neveu .
Je suis désolé de le mettre sur ce post plutot qu'en privé , mais la ...il faut que je partage , et le bistro du village est fermé aujourd'hui .


----------



## groudon41 (26 Août 2012)

Ca, c'est que t'a pas recu mon MP^^

J'ai bien l'intention de te rembourser, c'est juste que je ne suis pas chez moi, et c'est mon père qui a accès a mon compte en banque (j'ai que 16 ans pour rappel...)... je dois donc attendre mercredi (je rentre mercredi chez mon père), pour pouvoir faire l'enveloppe.

Ne t'inquiète pas, c'est parfaitement normal d'être énervé, quoique un MP avant pour savoir pourquoi le remboursement n'a pas été effectué avant aurais été plus cool.

Bref, je ne t'en veux pas, je poste l'enveloppe dès que possible, CàD jeudi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)




----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

pontil a dit:


>


Est-ce à dire  toujours rien de neuf concernant le remboursement ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)

Ben non , le pauvre garçon n'a que 16 ans


----------



## groudon41 (7 Septembre 2012)

Très drôle...
Nan, je viens de rentrer de l'internat pour m'apercevoir que l'enveloppe avais été refusé a cause de l'argent justement...
Mais ne t'inquiète pas, je te rembourserais, même si je met effectivement du temps, je ne suis pas un voleurs tu sais.

Tien pour te prouver ma bonne fois, je t'enverrais des scan de ma carte d'identité (ma carte est un peu "abimé", mais elle est encore valable...), je les fait dès que mon père libère l'imac.

hésite pas a me proposer 2/3 idée qui pourrais faciliter le rembourcement, car je sent que la poste a me faire chier...

Je vais tenter de négocier auprès de mon père, mais je pourrais peut-être payer avec son paypal, mais c'est a voir.

Je suis vraiment désolé, j'ai eu quelques emmerde pendant les vacance, et je ne pensais pas que la poste allais me faire un coup pareil, du moins je n'avais jamais eu de retour d'enveloppe de ce genre...

Désolé...
Je sais pas quoi dire d'autre, j'ai l'air très con là...


----------



## esv^^ (8 Septembre 2012)

Envois un chèque!
On n'envois jamais de l'argent en liquide dans une enveloppe! T'étonnes pas si elle n'arrive jamais ton enveloppe! Le postier il voit un billet (ou il sent) dans l'enveloppe, il la garde! (bon, ils sont sûrement pas tous comme ça mais ça peut arriver!)
Un chèque, ça passe inaperçu et si ça tombe dans de mauvais mains, il ne peut rien en faire!

Perso, c'est ce que je fait: Chèque!


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2012)

J'ai déja envoyé des billets dans une enveloppe, mais entourés dans plusieurs feuilles de papier A4 ...


----------



## groudon41 (8 Septembre 2012)

Ouais, d'habitude je les planquais dans 2 morceau de carton creusé...

Enfin bref, merci les mec pour les idées, c'est cool.

Je m'occupe de ca dès que possible, promis.


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2012)

Yo.

J'ai toujours mon livre sur idesign CS avec le CD de demo...


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2012)

Il faut mettre une feuille d'aluminium en plus des billets. Cela évitera de repérer la monnaie grâce au fil de métal que les billets contiennent. Du coup, ça passe sans soucis. Une feuille de papier ou de carton ne sert à rien pour éviter la détection.


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2012)

Merci gwen, super info^^
Bon, pour le moment, et a cause de la caf et leur "on fait gaffe au gosse de plus de 16 ans même s'il on un dossier scolaire irréprochable en ne leurs donnant pas l'aide scolaire sans attestation de scolarité", j'ai dus vider mon comte pour les frais de rentrée en 2sen3 (seconde système électronique numérique...), mon père passe lundi a la caf leurs filer l'attestation et je suis censé récupérer les sous dans 2 semaine.
Et a ce moment, la première chose a laquel je penserais c'est "rembourser pontil".


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Mon ami ! , mon ami ! , tu est en train de t'embourber très profond ,  .

 Tu sais quoi ??? Garde ton argent , et quand tu seras ministre , tu te rappelleras de moi , et tu augmenteras ma retraite .

 Je te dégage de ta dette . (mais c'est pas bien ) :rose:


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2012)

Oh que non, je déteste ce genre de chose (galérer pour rembourser), et ca me donne justement plus envie de rembourser...

C'est très gentil de ta part, mais je décline ton offre, et je te rembourserais.

Et au fait, la 2sen3 permet au final de ravailler dans l'informatique (plus précisément j'veut devenir dépanneur informatique), et non pas ministre^^


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Peut-etre a la cour des comptes alors ??


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Peut-etre a la cour des comptes alors ??



J'ai pas tout suivis là, je l'avoue.

mais quoi qu'il en sois, tu sera rembourcé, sois en sur.


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2012)

Continuez peut-être en privé, non ?


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2012)

C'est lui qui veut pas...

Bon, moi je rajoute un cd de toast, en version 6 ou 7 en don


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> C'est lui qui veut pas...



Bon ben moi, je veux, donc maintenant, la suite de cette histoire vous la réglez par messages privés, parce que c'est totalement hors sujet, et ça devient lassant.


----------



## groudon41 (10 Septembre 2012)

On est bien d'accords.
Au fait, tu devrais en avoir un, de MP...

Et je précise, la version de toast que je propose est la version 7.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Au fait, tu devrais en avoir un, de MP...



Je l'ai vu, j'attends ton courrier.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon ben moi, je veux, donc maintenant, la suite de cette histoire vous la réglez par messages privés, parce que c'est totalement hors sujet, et ça devient lassant.


Pas de problème  , je me désinscrit carrément .


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Pas de problème  , je me désinscrit carrément .



On ne t'en demande pas tant, juste de régler tes problèmes privés en privé, je ne comprends pas ce qui te pose problème là dedans !


----------



## sclicer (22 Septembre 2012)

J'ai fais don d'un imac G5 à mon frère, il traînait au grenier.
J'ai pu installer Léopard et tout mettre à jours. Seulement voilà le petit s'amuses énormément, mais il nous est impossible d'installer les versions d'iphoto récente et impossible de télécharger un ilife 08 sur le store...

Bref un forumeur souhaiterait-il se débarrasser de son Iphoto 08 (ilife 08 je pense).
C'est pour une simple installation, donc je peux très bien lui retourner par la suite. *->* Non, ça, tu ne peux pas, il faut qu'on te le donne, sinon, ça devient du piratage, et tu contreviendrais alors aux dispositions des conditions d'utilisation des forums.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bon iLife 08, je n'ai pas, mais je peux te donner iLife 04 (un CD avec iTunes 4.2, iPhoto4 et iMovie4 pour les systèmes dépourvus de lecteur de DVD, et un DVD avec la même chose plus la première version de GarageBand, les deux ne devant pas être séparés sur le plan "licence").

Ces versions fonctionnent toujours sous Leopard, donc, ça serait mieux que rien. Si tu es intéressé, passe moi un MP, je te dirais comment procéder.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2012)

Alors, toujours:


Invité a dit:


> Adobe Photodeluxe 1.0 et 2.0
> Adobe PageMill 3.0
> Norton Personal firewall 2.0
> Adobe Photoshop&#8482; 3.0.5 LE
> Kai Power Goo version 1.0



Plus, que je viens de retrouver :

iMovie1
RetrospectExpress4.1
ArtRage2

Et une foultitude de manuels.
J'ai numérisé les couvertures ICI
(idéalement quelqu'un prend le tout )


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Alors, toujours:
> 
> 
> Plus, que je viens de retrouver :
> ...



Le tout, nan, mais la doc de Duo 210/230, elle irait bien, avec mon Duo 230, je trouve 

Tu me dis par MP combien et où, et je t'envoies les timbres et mon adresse.


----------



## matacao (20 Octobre 2012)

Juste pour info pas mal de logiciel sont disponible sur le site du grenier du mac gratuitement.
Beaucoup d'entre eux sont passer en abandonware notament les jeux.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le tout, nan, mais la doc de Duo 210/230, elle irait bien, avec mon Duo 230, je trouve
> 
> Tu me dis par MP combien et où, et je t'envoies les timbres et mon adresse.



Oki, MP envoyé


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Oki, MP envoyé



Documentation bien arrivée. Autres temps, autres "façons" : à peu de chose près, la doc et l'ordinateur font le même volume, et presque le même poids. Le papier devait coûter moins cher que maintenant, en 1992 !


----------



## esv^^ (25 Octobre 2012)

Whaou! C'est un joyeux bordel ton bureau! 

Bon d'accord, le miens est pire...


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

Superbe !

Sinon on devrait bien pouvoir te trouver une doc de la taille d'un MacPro pour aller avec ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon on devrait bien pouvoir te trouver une doc de la taille d'un MacPro pour aller avec ...



Ça, ça m'intéresse, à condition que tu me trouves aussi le Mac Pro pour aller avec la doc ! :rateau:



esv^^ a dit:


> Whaou! C'est un joyeux bordel ton bureau!
> 
> Bon d'accord, le miens est pire...



Oh le bureau, c'est rien, t'as pas vu le retour


----------



## esv^^ (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça m'intéresse, à condition que tu me trouves aussi le Mac Pro pour aller avec la doc ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh le bureau, c'est rien, t'as pas vu le retour




Whaou! 

Mais j'aperçois au fond à gauche un des haut parleurs de l'iMac Tournesol; c'est possible de les utiliser avec un autre Mac ou c'est juste de la déco?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh le bureau, c'est rien, t'as pas vu le retour


Cela donne l'impression d'une personne qui ne s'intéresse que très peu à l'informatique !


----------



## flippy (26 Octobre 2012)

Le local a l'air d'être à l'abandon depuis un moment : y'a plein de souris partout


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2012)

flippy a dit:


> Le local a l'air d'être à l'abandon depuis un moment : y'a plein de souris partout


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2012)

Effectivement, et encore ne les voit-on pas toutes sur la photo, trois n'y sont pas, et si on compte celle rapportée aujourd'hui, ça fait 4 de plus (dont deux "ADB")


----------



## esv^^ (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, et encore ne les voit-on pas toutes sur la photo, trois n'y sont pas, et si on compte celle rapportée aujourd'hui, ça fait 4 de plus (dont deux "ADB")



Euh, tu fait la colle'c des souris?
J'avais encore jamais vu ça...
:modo:Cas clinique:modo:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Euh, tu fait la colle'c des souris?
> J'avais encore jamais vu ça...
> :modo:Cas clinique:modo:



C'est un peu ça :

Des trois que tu vois sur la photo, une est celle de mon serveur, une celle de mon Pismo, et la troisième (la bluetooth) celle de mon iBook G4.

Les 4 autres sont celle de mon MBP, celle de l'iMac G4, pour les USB, et celle de mon powerBook 190 et celle de mon Duo 230 pour les ADB. 

Bien entendu, il me manque encore une USB pour le Palourde qui est revenu hier à la maison. 

Ah, j'oubliais, j'ai aussi une souris "série" (DB9) et une souris PS2 pour les deux vieux PC portables qui trainent dans mon bureau, et aussi une Mighty Mouse dont les boutons ne fonctionnent plus, en attente de l'opération de la dernière chance avant la poubelle. :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des trois que tu vois sur la photo, une est celle de mon serveur, une celle de mon Pismo, et la troisième (la bluetooth) celle de mon iBook G4.
> 
> Les 4 autres sont celle de mon MBP, celle de l'iMac G4, pour les USB, et celle de mon powerBook 190 et celle de mon Duo 230 pour les ADB.


Tu es resté trop longtemps à Tchernobyl, mon pôv' Pascal :hosto:


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2012)

Ne critiquons pas Pascal qui demeure dans mon c&#339;ur un extraordinaire philosophe !

"_Au sens populaire, est « philosophe » celui qui, face aux petits ou  grands événements de l'existence, fait preuve de patience, de courage,  de sérénité, et cherche une existence paisible, à la façon des anciens  stoïciens ou épicuriens ; en ce sens, on parle de « vivre en  philosophe »,  de  « se montrer philosophe__.__ »_" dixit Wikipédia !

Je pense donc que Pascal fait montre de beaucoup de patience avec son élevage de souris grises, blanches et noires !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Je pense donc que Pascal fait montre de beaucoup de patience avec son élevage de souris grises, blanches et noires !



Surtout si on considère qu'une blanche vaut deux noires, parce que du coup, ça m'en fait encore plus (et pour peu que je trouve une ronde pour le Palourde &#8230; )

Cependant, vous noterez que j'ai fait les choses comme il faut, pour ma collection de souris, car, pour qu'elles soient bien mises en valeur, j'ai accroché un ordinateur (en parfait état de marche) au bout de chaque souris


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cependant, vous noterez que j'ai fait les choses comme il faut, pour ma collection de souris, car, pour qu'elles soient bien mises en valeur, *j'ai accroché un ordinateur* (en parfait état de marche) *au bout de chaque souris*


Attention toutefois à ne pas tomber dans le travers de l'effet bling-bling ! 




​
Vi, bon, on a bien ri, mais on arrête de floudre, maintenant !


----------



## groudon41 (30 Octobre 2012)

Yo.

J'ai toujour et encore mon CD de demo d'IdesingCS (et son gros bouquin) qui traine...
Au fait, si une bonne âme avais dungeon siege pour mac et diablo II , merci de me contacter, j'avas les cd's, mais il sont dead...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Novembre 2012)

Pack Office 2008 : Office pour Mac avec Word Excel Powerpoint Entourage Messenger

Version familiale installable sur 3 postes

De préférence à une association, ou à des personnes en difficulté

A retirer sur place me contacter : e.dacosta@mac.com

je suis dans le Val de Marne à Champigny


----------



## esv^^ (21 Novembre 2012)

Dommage, je ne suis ni handicapé, ni en difficulté...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Novembre 2012)

Il n' y a pas que les handicapés... j 'ai pu rendre service... alors le suivant c'est pour qui veut même si vous êtes riche, jeune, intelligent, blanc c'est pas grave ...

Alors au plus rapide...


----------



## esv^^ (22 Novembre 2012)

Alors moi je veut bien. Je t'envoies un MP...


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2012)

Sinon pense à Ordiecole


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon pense à Ordiecole



(une association qui récupère des ordinateurs et du matos pour les mettre dans des écoles qui ne sont pas beaucoup aidées par les collectivités locales. De temps en temps j'essae de trouver quelques trucs pour Paul qui s'occupe de la partie Mac).


----------



## Larme (22 Novembre 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Il n' y a pas que les handicapés... j 'ai pu rendre service... alors le suivant c'est pour qui veut même si vous êtes riche, jeune, intelligent, blanc c'est pas grave ...
> 
> Alors au plus rapide...



Et si on est vert à poids rose ? Hein !


----------



## esv^^ (22 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> (une association qui récupère des ordinateurs et du matos pour les mettre dans des écoles qui ne sont pas beaucoup aidées par les collectivités locales. De temps en temps j'essae de trouver quelques trucs pour Paul qui s'occupe de la partie Mac).



Ah okay, je connaissais pas....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Novembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Et si on est vert à poids rose ? Hein !



La non !!! pas les verts à pois roses...


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2013)

Ça intéresserait quelqu'un XPress 4.04 pour G3 (power PC je crois) avec dongle apple talk et un adaptateur si usb et des disquettes :afraid: d'activation où je pense se trouvent les codes, j'ai 2 versions mais tout étant mélangé il faudra faire des essais, et comme cela fait 12 ans que j'utilise inDesign, je suis incapable de me souvenir de l'installation :rose:

Donc 4 CD, 4 disquettes, 2 dongles et 1 adaptateur


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2013)

Je viens de retomber sur la boîte des CD Mac OS 8.5. Je sais qu'il y a qqs mois je l'avais proposée et iMacounet et melaure avaient posé une option dessus. Je relance la proposition&#8230; presqu'un an plus tard !

:rose:  Mon problème, c'est que quand je range, je ne trouve plus&#8230;


----------



## melaure (22 Mai 2013)

LOL !

Toujours intéressé mais il faut quand même que je vérifie que je n'en ai pas récupéré un entre temps ...


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> LOL !
> 
> Toujours intéressé mais il faut quand même que je vérifie que je n'en ai pas récupéré un entre temps ...



Ok, donne-moi des nouvelles par MP dès que tu sais.


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ok, donne-moi des nouvelles par MP dès que tu sais.



Bon je n'arrive pas a remettre la main sur mon classeur à CD. Surement quelque part dans la maison. Je vais le prendre à tout hasard ...


----------



## sofizabel (24 Mai 2013)

bonjour
Crescendo/PCI G3 or G4. (manuel et disquette).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> Crescendo/PCI G3 or G4. (manuel et disquette).



Là, avec tous les 7500, et autres machines du genre qui trainent, tu vas avoir des clients, je pense !


----------



## melaure (25 Mai 2013)

Pas de chance j'ai qu'un 6100 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de chance j'ai qu'un 6100 ...



Ça t'apprendra !


----------



## rhodmac (29 Mai 2013)

bonjour, je serais intéressé
merci

Crescendo/PCI G3 or G4. (manuel et disquette).


----------



## sofizabel (29 Mai 2013)

bonsoir
précision: je ne dispose que de la disquette et du manuel.


----------



## sofizabel (25 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
je propose:
disquette et manuel Sonnet Crescendo/Encore PCI G3/G4 (sans la carte)
disquettes et manuel WriteNow
disquettes Mac Système 7 (disquettes HD)
disquettes Claris E Mailer
toutes les disquettes sont d'origine.


----------



## didgar (25 Juillet 2013)

Salut !

Je suis acquéreur ferme des disquettes OS7 !
Tu me dis combien pour l'expédition et je te règle via paypal.

A+

Didier


----------



## sofizabel (25 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
OS ? :mouais:
paypal bof ! je préférerais une enveloppe timbrée, ou -si vous passez par Paris- confier les disquettes à quelqu'un qui vous les remettrais.


----------



## didgar (26 Juillet 2013)

Salut !

Trop compliqué, je passe mon tour ! Ca me semblait vachement simple et efficace paypal 

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2013)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Trop compliqué, je passe mon tour ! Ca me semblait vachement simple et efficace paypal
> 
> ...



Ben envoyer trois timbres collés sur une enveloppe libellée à ton adresse, c'est pas très compliqué non plus


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben envoyer trois timbres collés sur une enveloppe libellée à ton adresse, c'est pas très compliqué non plus



Si si tu dois les acheter à la poste, c'est bien plus compliqué. Sont pas prêt de me revoir ces rigolos ...


----------



## sofizabel (26 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
moi, j'achète mes timbres dans un bureau de tabac; ce n'est pas plus cher, et c'est plus rapide.


----------



## PER180H (23 Octobre 2013)

Il y a 4 ans, j'avais proposé ça :



PER180H a dit:


> Au boulot, on est encore en train de faire du tri, en vue d'un déménagement, et je suis tombé sur quelques antiquités.
> 
> Est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un? (voici la liste, tout en version Mac, bien sûr) :
> 
> ...



Ça redevient d'actualité, je vais ouvrir le carton mais la liste n'a pas du changer.

Alors je me souviens qu'il y a quelques particularités sur les mises à jours de Photoshop et Illustrator, il se pourrait qu'elles me soient encore nécessaires pour des questions de licences. À voir.
Mais sinon le reste va partir à la benne, cette fois


----------



## sofizabel (23 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir
je suis intéressée par Quark XPress 3.32 (version CD).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Octobre 2013)

about : blank
Pjj


----------



## HMaC2AL (17 Janvier 2014)

Si il y a des clients, je donne les trucs suivant:

Mac OS 9 (CD)
Mac OS 9.1 (CD)
Norton SystemTools Pro d'Aladdin Systems (CD)
Norton Utilities 4.0 (CD)
AdobePageMill 3.0 (CD)
Mac OS8 + 8.1 (CD)
Norton Utilities 3.5
Ragtime 5.5 (CD)

MP pour les demandes


----------



## dappy (26 Juin 2014)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> je propose:
> disquette et manuel Sonnet Crescendo/Encore PCI G3/G4 (sans la carte)
> disquettes et manuel WriteNow
> ...



Bonjour,
Je veux bien les disquettes Mac Système 7 pour relancer mon Mac SE en carafe depuis si longtemps!
Je veux bien envoyer une enveloppe timbrée à mon adresse, donc merci de me contacter. 
David


----------



## sofizabel (27 Juin 2014)

bonjour
désolée, mais ayant connu quelques soucis j'ai oublié de mettre à jour ma liste, et je crois bien que j'ai donné tous mes jeux de disquettes Système 7.
cela dit, je crois que vous pouvez trouver ce système sur le site apple.


----------



## dappy (27 Juin 2014)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> désolée, mais ayant connu quelques soucis j'ai oublié de mettre à jour ma liste, et je crois bien que j'ai donné tous mes jeux de disquettes Système 7.
> cela dit, je crois que vous pouvez trouver ce système sur le site apple.



J'ai vérifié sur le site Apple, et les liens que j'ai trouvé sont tous invalides!


----------



## sofizabel (27 Juin 2014)

aïe ! je vais vérifier mais je n'y crois pas trop.
il me semble qu'il ne me reste plus qu'un 7.5 destiné au LC.475.
mais ne vous découragez pas; un autre membre pourra peut-être dupliquer les disquettes.


----------



## dappy (28 Juin 2014)

sofizabel a dit:


> aïe ! je vais vérifier mais je n'y crois pas trop.
> il me semble qu'il ne me reste plus qu'un 7.5 destiné au LC.475.
> mais ne vous découragez pas; un autre membre pourra peut-être dupliquer les disquettes.



Merci pour votre réponse, si quelqu'un sur Lyon peut en effet me fournir ou me dupliquer les disquettes système 7, cela serait génial! Je paye les frais d'envois si pas sur Lyon évidemment! 

Merci aux membres du forum m'ayant répondu, cela fait plaisir de voir que le monde Macintosh est encore vivant malgré les années...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2014)

Salut *dappy*.


Tu peux télécharger &#9758;ici&#9756; le Système 7.5.3 en *19* (sic) tranches de fichiers _.bin_ que «Suffit Expander» se fera un plaisir de te réajuster en un seul tenant. L'OS est considéré comme _abandonware_ par Apple. Les liens sont actifs. J'ai utilisé naguère ce procédé pour pouvoir émuler cet OS dans «Basilisk II».

[Pour te repérer dans la page kilométrique d'Apple, descend le curseur de la barre d'ascenseur à peu près aux &#8532; vers le bas, c'est dans le chapitre : *System Software Downloads*, aux rubriques : _Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_01of19.smi.bin_ à _Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_19of19.part.bin_].


----------



## dappy (28 Juin 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *dappy*.
> 
> 
> Tu peux télécharger &#9758;ici&#9756; le Système 7.5.3 en *19* (sic) tranches de fichiers _.bin_ que «Suffit Expander» se fera un plaisir de te réajuster en un seul tenant. L'OS est considéré comme _abandonware_ par Apple. Les liens sont actifs. J'ai utilisé naguère ce procédé pour pouvoir émuler cet OS dans «Basilisk II».
> ...



MERCI, ton lien fonctionne à merveille... J'ai trouvé mon bonheur, bon il faut maintenant que je trouve comment les générer depuis mon macbook! si quelqu'un a une idée ? Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2014)

Salut encore *dappy*.

Depuis un _MacBook_ Intel supportant OSX, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais reconstituer l'installateur du Système 7.5.3. 

Pour t'aider, j'ai fait l'opération en demandant à Stuffit Expander de ré-agréger les 19 fichiers _.bin_ sous Mac OS 9 et j'ai chargé dans une archive _.zip_ le dossier d'installation global résultant dans le dossier public de ma DropBox. Tu peux le télécharger ici &#9758;Sys7.5 V7.5.3 CD Inst.zip&#9756;.

Cela dit, je ne vois toujours pas comment, à partir de ton _MacBook_, tu comptes t'y prendre pour le transférer sur un support de disquette. C'est là que se fait regretter l'absence de l'irremplaçable *Pascal 77* coucou qui était bien mieux au fait que l'olibrius *macomaniac*  des arcanes de tous ces vieux systèmes.


----------



## magicPDF (29 Juin 2014)

7.5 ça date de l'époque des CD-Rom, et c'est ce qu'il y aura de plus pratique pour installer.


----------



## dappy (1 Juillet 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, j'ai récupéré ton précieux fichiers! 
Et en effet, je ne vois pas pour l'instant comment transférer cela sur disquette! 
 Bon si quelqu'un peut m'aider...  En attendant, je creuse le sujet et je vous tiens au courant...



macomaniac a dit:


> Salut encore *dappy*.
> 
> Depuis un _MacBook_ Intel supportant OSX, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais reconstituer l'installateur du Système 7.5.3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2014)

On peut toujours faire ça à l'ancienne.
Une copie sur D7 avec la poste
MP si tu veux


----------



## dappy (5 Juillet 2014)

Invité a dit:


> On peut toujours faire ça à l'ancienne.
> Une copie sur D7 avec la poste
> MP si tu veux



Bonjour,
Je suis intéressé par une copie sur disquette pour le système 7.
Comment peux t-on procéder ?
Cordialement, David


----------



## magicPDF (6 Juillet 2014)

Il te l'a déjà dit : MP (message privé).
;-)


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Août 2014)

Salut à tous,
J'ai ressorti du grenier de mes parents mon Apple IIc, il fonctionne toujours malheureusement j'ai égaré les disquettes du DOS 3.3 et du PRODOS.
Quelqu'un sait où je peux en trouver ?
Merci !


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (30 Octobre 2014)

Hello every toulemonde,

Je vous débarasse de tout CD en français (sauf les utilitaires: anglais accepté) fonctionnant de MAC OS 9.2.2 à MAC OSX 10.5 (PPC only): utilitaires, bureautique, jeux, éducation, dessin, photos, ... . Je prends évidemment en charge les frais de transport (je suis en Belgique- Charleroi). 

Me contacter par MP sivouplé, merci.

A vot'bon coeur, m'sieur-dame.


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2014)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai ressorti du grenier de mes parents mon Apple IIc, il fonctionne toujours malheureusement j'ai égaré les disquettes du DOS 3.3 et du PRODOS.
> Quelqu'un sait où je peux en trouver ?
> Merci !



Je n'ai pas les D7 de mon II GS sous la main.
Si tu n'es pas pressé et si tu n'as pas trouvé, contacte moi dans 3 semaines 



Hibouk gCat Pepsé a dit:


> Hello every toulemonde,
> 
> Je vous débarasse de tout CD en français (sauf les utilitaires: anglais accepté) fonctionnant de MAC OS 9.2.2 à MAC OSX 10.5 (PPC only): utilitaires, bureautique, jeux, éducation, dessin, photos, ... . Je prends évidemment en charge les frais de transport (je suis en Belgique- Charleroi).
> 
> ...



MP envoyé


----------



## QGR974 (20 Décembre 2014)

Moi, je suis très intéréssé par ton Office, PER180H


----------



## rizoto (10 Janvier 2016)

J'ai quelques cd originaux qui trainent:
cd d'installations de mon ibook 12
une licence d'office 2004
FileMaker pro 8

Si ca interesse quelqu'un...


----------



## voltfan (11 Janvier 2016)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai quelques cd originaux qui trainent:
> cd d'installations de mon ibook 12
> une licence d'office 2004
> FileMaker pro 8
> ...



Bonsoir,
Ca pourrait m'intéresser .
Quand vous parlez de Cd d'installation il s'agit d'OSX ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (28 Août 2016)

Tiens presque 2 ans après, je ressors mes CD :

iMovie 1.0
Retrospect Express 4.1
Retrospect express 6
Norton Personal Firewall 2.0
Adobe PageMill 3.0
Adobe PhotoDeluxe 2.0 
Adobe PhotoDeluxe 2.0 Mac avec la version PhotoDeluxe 1.0 pour Windows
Kai's Power Goo 1.0
ArtRage 2 (Mac & Win)
Adobe Photoshop 3.0.5 LE

Le don comprend le tout avec envoi à la charge du receveur


----------



## Sabertooth (28 Mai 2017)

Salut, juste pour prévenir au cas où 
je suis dispo sur Lille et alentours si vous devez vous débarrasser de quoi que ce soit d'inutile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré un logiciel Mac neuf  (encore sous emballage) que je donne contre bons soins
Webobjects V5.1 version éducative (2001)
pour Mac OS X/Windows 2000 et Solaris
N'hésitez pas à me contacter en MP si intéressé.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2018)

En fouillant dans mes archives, j'ai décidé d'enfin me séparer de mes disquettes.

J'ai donc trouvé  :

Système complet Macintosh OS 7.5 Kanji Talk (Systeme japonais donc)
J'ai deux exemplaires, mais je pense les envoyer a la même personne au cas ou une disquette soit morte. Je n'ai en effet pas pu les tester.
Avec j'envois HyperCard, QuickDraw et PowerTalk (en japonais également)

Enhance, un logiciels de dessin par Microfrontier type Photoshop mais en niveau de gris. Excellent pour l'époque.
Et son successeur que j'ai utilisé tous les jours a mes débuts   : Color It.

Et pour faire de la PAO avant Press ou inDesign, il y avait RagTime (version 3.2). J'ai les six disquettes.

Des disquettes de fonts  :
Le Typographe en 3 disquettes.
Sybex Shareware collection Mac Police TrueType

Ensuite j'ai pleins de trucs inutiles selon moi, mais je liste au cas ou.

MAJ Antidote 1.1.5 vers 1.1.6
SYMANTEC ACT version 2.5 (3 disquettes) en deux exemplaires.
Drivers Canon CLC 10C avec Freedom of Press (deux disquettes) + Version Beta des drivers CLC10C pour PowerMac.
Drivers Mac et Windows pour Iomega Zip.
Disquette Compuserve version anglaise 2.4.3
Olicom Mac (Deux disquettes)
Wacom Art Pad Driver 2.3.6
Formater one pro pour gérer les disque dur. Version 2.2
Manager Software, je pense que c'était pour un SyQuest


Disquette Golden N°2 (avec Trésorerie perso, Simulateur microprocesseur 680X0, Dessin vectoriel, éditeur d'icônes, Désinfectant , Sauvegarde auto, Logiciel de recherche en texte intégral et divers accessoires pour système 7)

DP magazine N°13   : ReadTime, désinfectant 3.5, PowerPC plug in, Zoom Lens 2.0, Software FPU, Res comport 2.5.3, Autoclmock F-1.4.2, Sapristi 1.3

4 Disquettes Univers Mac  :
Cogilog Compta + impôts 93, Speedy Finder + Jeux War of Flowers
Kid PIx, Spaceware HO version 1.2 complet et monochrome, Remember un PIM gratuit
Tester votre Mac + Swap, le jeu de Microïds
CA-Cricket Presents 2.1 (Keynote avant Steve Jobs) un logiciel puisant de PréAO (c'est marqué sur l'étiquette, ça doit être vrais).

Plus des disquettes (vierges ou pas, mais qui vont partir a la poubelle, donc je peut les envoyer en plus si besoin)

Ah oui, j'ai également un *Syquest ezFlyer 230* en SCSI à donner avec ses cartouches.


----------



## Invité (28 Juillet 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens presque 2 ans après, je ressors mes CD :
> 
> iMovie 1.0
> Retrospect Express 4.1
> ...




Et encore 2 ans plus tard…


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2018)

Sympa tout ça gwen,

il faut que je regarde ce que j'ai en Syquest, mais je serais peut-être intéresser par ton Flyer si c'est le même que le mien, histoire d'avoir un spare.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2018)

Ça serait bien, car ça me fend le coeur de le mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2018)

Bon, je rajoute en plus à la liste des dons  :

- Deux pochette de LINUX PPC de décembre 2000. pour ceux qui souhaitent installer Linux sur un vieux Mac PowerPC.

- Un CD de Duke Nuken 3D Atomic Edition par MacSoft.

Si je n'ai pas de nouvelles avant la fin de la semaine prochaine, ça part à la poubelle.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2018)

Bon, ce n'est pas un logiciel, mais je ne sais pas où poster ça.

J'ai un livret publicitaire pour la Pippin en Japonais  : Pippin Artmark Channel Press Vol 3.

16 pages de pub et d'info sur la console d'Apple et Bandai.

Je le conserve depuis maintenant plus de 20 ans. Si une personne veut l'héberger, je lui cède avec grand plaisir.


----------



## dandu (1 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, ce n'est pas un logiciel, mais je ne sais pas où poster ça.
> 
> J'ai un livret publicitaire pour la Pippin en Japonais  : Pippin Artmark Channel Press Vol 3.
> 
> ...



Moi ! Ca ferra joli dans ma collection Pippin


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2018)

Cool. tu me donnes ton adresse en message privé et je t'envoie ça    
Ça me fait plaisir de voir que ça ne va pas disparaître.


----------



## Big Ben (9 Février 2019)

Hello,

Je suis à la recherche des CD d'installation pour un PM5500/275 totalement équipé (Tuner + carte Vidéo) afin de pouvoir lui redonner vie. (DD HS donc j'ai pas pu récupérer les divers utilitaires de la bête).


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche des CD d'installation pour un PM5500/275 totalement équipé (Tuner + carte Vidéo) afin de pouvoir lui redonner vie. (DD HS donc j'ai pas pu récupérer les divers utilitaires de la bête).


Je n'ai pas les D7 (ni CD si ça a existé) dédiées à ce modèle, mais pas mal de Systèmes genre le 7.5.5 qui équipait ce modèle à l'origine.
Il peut passer au 9.1 ton bestiaux… 

Tu peux envoyer un MP pour ce qui pourrait t'intéresser


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Février 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les D7 (ni CD si ça a existé) dédiées à ce modèle, mais pas mal de Systèmes genre le 7.5.5 qui équipait ce modèle à l'origine.
> Il peut passer au 9.1 ton bestiaux…
> 
> Tu peux envoyer un MP pour ce qui pourrait t'intéresser



J'ai un 5500/275 (Black Edition), en système 9.1 qui fonctionne très bien #1
Il a une carte G3/400, mais même avec le proc d'origine (603e/275) ça fonctionne bien.
Avec un CD générique d'installation du 9.1, tout le nécessaire sera installé.


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai un 5500/275 (Black Edition), en système 9.1 qui fonctionne très bien #1
> Il a une carte G3/400, mais même avec le proc d'origine (603e/275) ça fonctionne bien.
> Avec un CD générique d'installation du 9.1, tout le nécessaire sera installé.



Bah, moi aussi il me reste mon fidèle StarMax 3000/200 avec sa carte G3@400MHz et 160Mo de Ram qui tourne comme une horloge sur OS9 que ce soit avec ou sans la carte !
(enfin quand je dis "tourne comme une horloge" c'est assez hypocrite. Ca plante assez souvent quand on a des tonnes d'extensions comme moi)


----------



## Big Ben (13 Février 2019)

Je compte bien lui mettre un 9.1! Et si possible une carte G3, 500MHz si possible histoire de me la péter 
Je ne savais pas que le CD générique de 9.1 réinstallait les outils spécifiques de ces machines. J'ai hâte de tester dès que j'aurais le temps.


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2019)

Pour la carte Sonnet, il faut quand même une extension particulière. L'OS ne suffit pas…


----------



## Big Ben (13 Février 2019)

En effet, mon père en avait installé une sur un 6400. C’était pas fulgurant à cause des limitations du bus, ram et disque mais ça permettait de faire tourner les softs un peu gourmand. Par contre le démarrage était d’une lenteur avec la blinde d’extensions.

J’ai encore le cd d’installation mais il doit y avoir des drivers plus à jour je suppose.


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> En effet, mon père en avait installé une sur un 6400. C’était pas fulgurant à cause des limitations du bus, ram et disque mais ça permettait de faire tourner les softs un peu gourmand. Par contre le démarrage était d’une lenteur avec la blinde d’extensions.
> 
> J’ai encore le cd d’installation mais il doit y avoir des drivers plus à jour je suppose.


Ah, ça pourrait être intéressant, mais je ne crois pas…


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Février 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> En effet, mon père en avait installé une sur un 6400. C’était pas fulgurant à cause des limitations du bus, ram et disque mais ça permettait de faire tourner les softs un peu gourmand. Par contre le démarrage était d’une lenteur avec la blinde d’extensions.
> 
> J’ai encore le cd d’installation mais il doit y avoir des drivers plus à jour je suppose.



Le 6400 (comme le 4400) à un bus à 40Mhz contre 50Mhz pour le 5500. Pour une carte accélératrice G3, c'est pas négligeable ;-) 



Big Ben a dit:


> Je compte bien lui mettre un 9.1! Et si possible une carte G3, 500MHz si possible histoire de me la péter
> Je ne savais pas que le CD générique de 9.1 réinstallait les outils spécifiques de ces machines. J'ai hâte de tester dès que j'aurais le temps.



Dans le 5500, tu met une CF à la place du disque dur, ça booste #1
Et tu le mets au max en RAM, celle du 5500 (EDO 5V) est bien plus facile à trouver que celle du 4400 (EDO 3.3V).


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2019)

A donner 3,5kg de jeux 

Je préfère donner tout d'un coup, donc pas la peine de demander un seul truc.

StarCaft original
StarCaft Battle Chest (avec les additions)
StarCaft Wings of Liberty + le bouquin
Spaceship Warlock
Duke Nukem 3D
Diablo
WipE'Out
Doom3
Fallout2
Unreal Tournement 2004 + bouquin
World of Warcraft

Avec toutes les boites ou boitiers originaux






Prévoir à peu près 10€ pour l'envoi avec Mondial Relay

Un message sur le post et un MP bien sûr…


----------



## Big Ben (20 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis très intéressé par les deux coffrets starcraft 1, diablo et fallout 2!

Par contre j’ai toujours pas les droits pour envoyer des MP :’(


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis très intéressé par les deux coffrets starcraft 1, diablo et fallout 2!
> 
> Par contre j’ai toujours pas les droits pour envoyer des MP :’(



Pas grave pour le MP
J'avais précisé :



> Je préfère donner tout d'un coup, donc pas la peine de demander un seul truc.


----------



## Big Ben (20 Mars 2019)

My bad, je me suis laissé distraire. Tant pis.


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> My bad, je me suis laissé distraire. Tant pis.



En même temps pour 10 balles tu peux tout avoir…


----------



## Big Ben (21 Mars 2019)

Invité a dit:


> En même temps pour 10 balles tu peux tout avoir…



Soit je prends, c’est juste que j’ai déjà la moitié des titres... je suppose que reproposerai les doublons ici.


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2019)

Invité a dit:


> A donner 3,5kg de jeux
> 
> Je préfère donner tout d'un coup, donc pas la peine de demander un seul truc.
> 
> ...



Bon, ce n'est plus un don.
C'est chez Big Ben maintenant


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,
après une longue absence je viens de récupérer un iMac 500 Dv snow que j'upgrade pour mon association,
malheur à moi je n'ai plus Tiger ? (une V° G5 pas compatible)
ou trouver ces cd-rom ?
Rien sur la baie.
Je suis prêt à acheter ou même emprunter une petite semaine pour le temps de l'install.
Je trouve pas de sections Logiciels mac classic...?
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2019)

Est-ce que tu as de quoi graver des DVD double couche ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2019)

J'ai un Tiger en boite noire, un seul DVD d'installation.


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai un Tiger en boite noire, un seul DVD d'installation.



Bon, là, je passe la main… 
Moi, c'était juste une image disque (mais le même que celui de *Sly54*)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Juillet 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as de quoi graver des DVD double couche ?


Malheureusement non ; 
 CD gravables:   -R, -RW
  DVD gravables:   -R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d’écriture:   CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO.
je vois pas l'option double couche,
;-)
Pjj


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Juillet 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai un Tiger en boite noire, un seul DVD d'installation.


O.K merci, on voit la suite en M.P ?
Patrick JJ


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juillet 2019)

> Malheureusement non ;
> CD gravables: -R, -RW
> DVD gravables: -R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
> Stratégies d’écriture: CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO.
> ...



DL = Double Layer (Double couche)

On trouve aussi des versions re-mixées sur CD :
https://www.macintoshrepository.org...pecial-modified-version-for-ppc-g3-cd-version

Mais ton iMac a un lecteur de DVD, le mieux c'est quand même un original sur DVD  :



Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai un Tiger en boite noire, un seul DVD d'installation.


----------



## dandu (3 Juillet 2019)

Tiger n'est pas sur un DVD double couche, n'importe quel DVD gravable suffit.

Sinon, on "trouve" une version CD assez facilement dans le pire des cas.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Juillet 2019)

" une version CD assez facilement "
faut chercher assidument , là plus le temps; arrivent les vacances !
;-)
Pjj


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Tiger n'est pas sur un DVD double couche, n'importe quel DVD gravable suffit.
> 
> Sinon, on "trouve" une version CD assez facilement dans le pire des cas.



Ah oui, 3,79Go… 
C'est pour Leo que ça commence les DL


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Juillet 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> DL = Double Layer (Double couche)
> 
> On trouve aussi des versions re-mixées sur CD :
> https://www.macintoshrepository.org...pecial-modified-version-for-ppc-g3-cd-version
> ...


JE me suis inscrit ce matin,
hélas rien à faire :
_"Oops! Le fichier que vous tentez de télécharger fait 444.85 MB mais les invités n'ont accès qu'aux fichiers de moins de 100MB.
Les membres connectés ont droit aux fichiers de moins de 1GB et les donateurs peuvent télécharger n'importe quel fichier."
_
Faut faire un don pour pouvoir télécharger Tiger , on se connecte comment sur ce site ?
j'ai du réinitialiser mon password pour télécharger un jeu et maintenant les cd de Tiger.
Donc résolu !
merci pour vos aides précieuses,
Pjj
Pjj


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Juillet 2019)

Donc sur Mac RP j'ai downloadé les 4 CD et la màj Tiger combo,
celle ci s'installe directement sur Panther,
ça, je m'y attendait pas !
Par contre je me souviens plus du tout avec quelle utilitaire on transforme les fichiers .dmg en ISO bootable.
Pas grave je ferais une install depuis un autre mac avec la victime en mode Target,
adishatz,
Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Juillet 2019)

Rectification :
J'écris des conneries,
c'est bien sûr sur un DD Tiger que j'ai fait la MAJ Combo,
le disque dur d'origine avec Panther est démonté hors machine.
D'autres soucis, mais je reposterais à la rentré,
;-)
Pjj


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Juillet 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> DL = Double Layer (Double couche)
> 
> On trouve aussi des versions re-mixées sur CD :
> https://www.macintoshrepository.org...pecial-modified-version-for-ppc-g3-cd-version
> ...



Bonsoir,
ce sont des fichiers .dmg
et moi je me souviens pas du tout comment les transformer en fichier .ISO pour booter dessus pour l'install.
bien sûr ma tentative disque dur receveur sur iMac en mode target ça ne fonctionne pas,
le mac maitre ne peux pas effectuer la procédure d'installation avec le fichier .dmg.
Je tourne en en rond avec mes choix irréalistes...
;-)
Pjj


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Juillet 2019)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> ce sont des fichiers .dmg
> et moi je me souviens pas du tout comment les transformer en fichier .ISO pour booter dessus pour l'install.
> bien sûr ma tentative disque dur receveur sur iMac en mode target ça ne fonctionne pas,
> ...


J'ai pas essayé, mais pour booter dessus, il faut les graver sur des CD, avec Utilitaire de Disque par exemple, ou Toast.
Si ton iMacDV lit les DVD, graves plutôt un DVD, c'est plus simple, et pas besoin d'un graveur double couche.
Un ISO de Tiger pour PPC :
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/12343-mac-os-x-10-4-tiger-for-ppc
Ou celui de Sly54, encore mieux ;-)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Août 2019)

Résolu ! donc ma machine hôte ne lisant pas les DVD et mon incompétence m'empêchant de convertir les fichiers dmg en ISO bootable,
j'ai finalement retrouvé un DD contenant une simple install de Tiger que j'ai cloné (merci Carbon Copy ) sur l'iMac.
Merci de l'aide,
adishatz,
Pjj


----------



## dakar (2 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai encore cinq CD beaux et  super intéressants au sujet de l'Egypte ancienne à donner, je ne peux plus les regarder vu que je n'ai plus mon G5.  Ils sont lisibles aussi avec un PC ancien

-Description de l'Egypte (version intégrale texte et images) ordonnée par Napoléon  
-Decouverte des Hiéroglyphes (écriture et langue)
-Egypte mystérieuse 4000 ans de civilisation
-Aux sources de l'Egypte ancienne (encyclopédie multimédia)
- Discovering Ancient Egypt

Si cela intéresse quelqu'un , je peux les envoyer par Colissimo, mais il faudra me donner l'adresse du destinataire, et évidemment me rembourser le coût d'envoi.  Je suis à Marseille.
On peut me laisser ici un message dont je prendrai connaissance.


----------



## Anthony (2 Septembre 2019)

Je fusionne.


----------



## woz86 (14 Février 2020)

Quelqu’un aurait une disquette système pour un Apple 2c ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Quelqu’un aurait une disquette système pour un Apple 2c ?
> 
> Merci


Du Pro-Dos donc ?


----------



## woz86 (15 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Du Pro-Dos donc ?


Oui tout à fait !


----------



## woz86 (15 Février 2020)

Entre un Apple 2c et un Apple 2e, lequel est le mieux ?


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui tout à fait !


Je regarderais quand je serais à la maison…


----------



## woz86 (26 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Quelqu’un aurait une disquette système pour un Apple 2c ?


C’est bon, je vais avoir les disquettes système, car j’ai acheté un Apple 2e et j’ai les disquettes système avec.


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2020)

Tant mieux, mes lecteurs de D7 merdent tous… 

Pense à faire des images disque.
Les D7 ne durent pas forcément longtemps…


----------



## woz86 (27 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Pense à faire des images disque.
> Les D7 ne durent pas forcément longtemps…


Avec ce format, quel est la procédure pour faire des images disque ?


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2020)

Disk Copy ou Shrink Wrap.

Je pense (à la lueur de mes expériences, que les copies "Disk Copy" sont plus pérennes.
Mais à confirmer par des boss…


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2020)

Tiens, la période se prêtant aux travaux, nettoyages en tout genre, je suis tombé sur un jeu à donner :
Total  Annihilation Gold






Contacts en MP


----------



## dapi (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour
Je fait un peu de rangement, et voilà quelques logiciels disponibles sur Rennes:


Mac OS 8.1


Mac OS 8.5


----------



## dapi (23 Septembre 2020)

Egalement:

CD install Macintosh Performa (1996)
CD install Macintosh Performa (1997)
The Daedalus Encounter, jeu de 1995
Dictionnaire Hachette (1996)
Virtual Tourism Paris (1996)
Apple Magic Collection, coffret de 3 CD Rom jeux Disney: Le Roi Lion - Aladin - Toy story


----------



## woz86 (23 Septembre 2020)

Un envoi est possible ?


----------



## dapi (23 Septembre 2020)

C'est possible


----------



## woz86 (23 Septembre 2020)

dapi a dit:


> C'est possible


Je veux bien te prendre l’ensemble avec un envoi par Mondial Relay !


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je veux bien te prendre l’ensemble avec un envoi par Mondial Relay !



Tu n'oubliera pas de faire des images et de les envoyer au Macintosh Repository ? Je ne suis pas certain que les versions FR soient disponibles pour toutes les versions de Mac OS.


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Septembre 2020)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> OS 8,5 Universel Original





dapi a dit:


> Mac OS 8.5


Serait-ce ceci ?


----------



## dapi (24 Septembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je veux bien te prendre l’ensemble avec un envoi par Mondial Relay !


Big Ben m'a déjà réservé les 2 boites OS8, le reste est dispo.


----------



## woz86 (24 Septembre 2020)

dapi a dit:


> Big Ben m'a déjà réservé les 2 boites OS8, le reste est dispo.


Je te prends le reste !


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2020)

Mince trop tard !!!


----------



## Invité (24 Septembre 2020)

A mon avis woz86 est un boot…


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Mince trop tard !!!



Si tu veux, je pense pouvoir retrouver une partie de ces CD (Daédalus, le dico, peut-être le CD performa), ils doivent être enterrés bien profond, mais si je ne les ai pas déjà donnés, ils doivent toujours être chez moi.


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2020)

Je pensais plus au 8.5 mais je l'ai en sans boite


----------



## woz86 (7 Octobre 2020)

Test d’un CDROM du coffret Apple Magic Collection du don de @dapi, impeccable les enfants vont être heureux  :


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2020)

Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai un CD de jeux que mes gamines adoraient sur Os9.
Je vais essayer de remettre la main dessus.
C'est en anglais, mais on n'a pas besoin de tout comprendre pour y jouer.


----------



## remids (12 Octobre 2020)

J’ai un petit lot de jeux vidéos mac Intel 32 buts sur CD. Ceux qui sont intéressés sont priés de m’envoyer un mail: remi.dossantos@icloud.com


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2020)

remids a dit:


> J’ai un petit lot de jeux vidéos mac Intel 32 buts sur CD. Ceux qui sont intéressés sont priés de m’envoyer un mail:


Sympa, mais vire ton adresse mail… En clair sur un forum avec des boots tu vas te faire spamer à mort…


----------



## ^_^ (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, je fais don d'une collection de disques de magazines des années 90. Ce sont des disques nus (sans pochette en carton). Envoi par la poste.

SVM Mac 1,12,13,14,19,26,31,32,44
Univers Mac 42,44,45,51,65,68,71,79,82,84,86,87,90
Macworld France 1,3,4,6,20
Quelques CD apparentés Golden


----------



## cabaret (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
En cours de déménagement voici une liste de vieux jeux et logiciels disponibles sur Paris ,sinon direction la benne le 5 février, cela serait dommage.
Alone in the dark 'je pense que c'est le 1)
Le maître des éléments
Toast 5 titanium
Guide bleus multimédia châteaux de la Loire Val de Loire
Casse chez CRABB & SONS
The daedalus encounter
Versailles complot à la cour du Roi Soleil
TrueType font pack includes 100 fonts
Louvre l'ultime malédiction
Tous Comptes Faits Gestion personnelle
Versailles II le testament
Starship Titanic
Paris 1313 Le disparu de Notre Dame
Génération 5 L'italien par l'oral
Egypte II  la prophétie d'héliopolis
Un mystère avec Gabriel Knight : the beast within

J'ai aussi des CD de magazines sans les magazines
*SVM MAC* : janvier 99, juillet-août 2001, octobre 98, décembre 2002, février 2001, septembre 2000, mai 99, novembre 98, cd rom n°95 et 96, avril 99, mars 99, février 99, novembre 2000, mai 2000
*MaxiMac* : Novembre 99, mars 2001, Août 2000, mars 2002, juin 2000, mai 2001, janvier 2002, décembre 2001, novembre 2001, septembre 2000
*Univers Mac* : n°73, 71, 82, (1 et 2), 72, 70, 75, 74
*MacWorld* : N°85, 88, 86, 84, 20H, 131, spécial sharewares 1 et 2, jeu Karma, jeu prisoner of ice, alone in the dark 3, 139, 127, 132, 133, 87, hors série n°1, 16H cd1, 17H, 13H cd1 et 2, 16H cd2


----------



## JuanV (23 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme pour les vieux Mac il faut de vieux logiciels, et que beaucoup d'entre nous ont s&#251;rement des tas de vieux softs, j'insiste, *des originaux* qui ne leurs servent plus, je propose ce fil en parall&#232;le &#224; celui "Don de vieux Mac".
> 
> J'ouvre le bal avec quelques uns (j'en ai peut-&#234;tre d'autres, mais va falloir que j'aille fouiller dans les r&#233;serves au garage). Donc, je donne &#224; qui viens chercher :
> 
> ...


Salut,
Belle initiative. C'est ce genre de trucs qui a maintenu la communauté Apple (et donc Apple) en vie pendant les années sombres.
Ce que je cherche est plus basique : DOS 3.3 ou ProDOS, ou les deux(...). C'est pour mon vieil Apple IIe que j'ai sorti du grenier où il roupille depuis 40 ans. Je peux t'envoyer des disquettes 5"1/4 vierges si tu as le moyen de copier. Et quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour ta démarche.
Jean


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2021)

Ne m'envoie rien, il y a longtemps que j'ai fait don de mes deux Apple IIc, à l'époque je ne collectionnait pas encore et MacGe n'était pas encore sorti des mains de ses créateurs. Maintenant, je n'ai plus que des Mac. Cela dit, ça fait aussi un bail que j'ai ouvert ce topic, c'était du temps où je modérais encore trois des sections MacGe, dont celle ci.


----------



## Marold (12 Novembre 2021)

Je recherche Léopard en cd ...


----------



## tantoillane (25 Août 2022)

Il faut encore que je vérifie que les disquettes sont fonctionnelles, et je ne les ai pas sous la main, donc il faudra un peu de patience si elles intéressent quelqu'un, mais par anticipation : Claris *Home Page*




_clic for large picture_​


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2022)

Marold a dit:


> Je recherche Léopard en cd ...


Tu risques de chercher longtemps, Leopard n'est disponible qu'en DVD double-couche, même sur un DVD 4 Go, il ne rentre pas !


----------



## furiet (22 Septembre 2022)

Liste de livres et CDs :
Livres



Technical introduction to the Macintosh family
Macintosh bible
Sad Macs Bible
les ressources du Macintosh
ResEdit references
The complete HyperCard handbook
The complete HyperCard 2.0 handbook
Cooling with HyperCard 2.0
Guide du langage HyperTalk
Macintosh Guide des réseaux
Guide de l'utilisateur HyperCard
  QuickTime for the Web

CDs

Toast 6
  EyeTV 2
 Snow Leopard
Filemaker Pro 9
 Filemaker Pro 8.5
 QuickTime for the Web
 Ciel 01.6
   Stuffit Deluxe 8.5
    DiskWarrior Rev 39
  Dictate logiciel et data
   Leopard install
    Mountain Lion install
 Mac OS X developer tools 2 CDs
 Lion MBP 17^
Lion MBP 17^ Applis
 ModaLisa v4
 ModaLisa v4.3
 ModaLisa v4.6
 AppleWorks 6
 Home office
 scan et retouche d’images
 Office 98 2 CDs
Office 98 correctifs
 Office Mac mise à jour 2 CDs
 Jaguar
 Tiger
  Panther 2 CDs
    iLife
    Hypercard mail list
    Logiciels Innomatix

   Windows XP
    Windows 7


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2022)

tiens, je serais bien intéressé par Panther, je ne trouve plus mes originaux, je n'ai que des .dmg


----------



## woz86 (23 Septembre 2022)

furiet a dit:


> Liste de livres et CDs :
> Livres


Un envoie de tout cela est possible ?


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2022)

furiet a dit:


> Technical introduction to the Macintosh family
> Macintosh bible
> Sad Macs Bible
> les ressources du Macintosh


Je les cherchais pour la bibliothèque de _MacGeneration, _on doit parfois s’y référer. Je te passe un MP.


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2022)

On a dit DONS. Arrêtez de faire monter les enchères.


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je reviens d’une braderie avec les bras chargés d’un Apple iMac "PowerPC G3" 333 MHz 1999
Il tourne bien mais je souhaiterais le remettre au « propre »
Je cherche donc les CD d’instal 9.2, ou 10 (visiblement upgradable jusqu’à 10.3.9)
D’avance merci si vous avez ça dans vos cartons.


----------



## Invité (24 Septembre 2022)

Bah, le 9.2.2. universel n'est pas bien difficile à trouver…
Une recherche avec "mac os 9.2.2 universal" devrait te satisfaire

Idem (si tu as un peu de Ram pour Panther)
Là, je ne connais cet iMac, les miens étaient (sont) des "slot loading" donc la génération suivante


----------



## Diaoulic (25 Septembre 2022)

Hello,
Merci pour l’info, je vais fouiller


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
je n'ai toujours pas continué la mise à jour de mon TiBook 1GHz au niveau du changement de disque pour passer sur un petit SSD.
mais les beaux jours étant derrière nous maintenant je vais surement m'y remettre.

comme je n'ai pas de DD externe en FW  quelqu'un aurait il un image ISO à graver soit avec mon TiBook sous Tiger soit avec mon MBP sous Ventura de Mac OS 9.2.2 en Français ?

j'aimerais avoir Mac OS 9 sur cette machine, et plus Tiger.

c'est juste pour le fun, je ne vais pas m'en servir, je garde cette machine par sentiment 
je ne peux me résoudre à la donner ou la vendre.

Merci à vous


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2022)

Salut,

j'ai un 10.4.6 sur deux disques gris pour MacBook, c'est ce que tu souhaites ?


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Décembre 2022)

nop, Mac OS 9.2.2


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Décembre 2022)

Celui-ci devrait faire l'affaire :








						Mac OS 9.2.2 Install Disk (French) - Macintosh Repository
					

Mac OS 9.2.2 Install Disk (French) (Mac abandonware from 2001)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



Il était fourni avec un iMac, mais c'est une installation générique (en .iso).
Ou celui là c'est pareil (en.cdr):








						Mac OS 9.2.2 / CD d'installation pour PowerBook G4 (FR) - Macintosh Repository
					

CD d'installation de Mac OS 9.2.2 pour PowerBook G4 (Français)  Démarrage et fonctionne également avec QEMU




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## love_leeloo (10 Décembre 2022)

Merci je vais les récupérer et attendre un week-end pluvieux


----------

